#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-17
<famicon_> Is there anyone "in charge" of mythbuntu?
<Daviey> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu
<Daviey> The Mythbuntu team
<famicon_> Can i get involved?
<famicon_> I've built a small silent VIA based PVR
<famicon_> And i'm hoping to turn it into a commercial product
<famicon_> but I still need to work on the linux backend
<Daviey> Sure, you can get involved - but you don't need to join the team for that to happen
<Daviey> If there is something that can be improved you can submit patches
<Daviey> helping in here and the forums is a *big* help
<famicon_> hah, I'll be here from now on 24/7 if needed
<Daviey> cool!
<famicon_> also, is there any possibillity of perhaps rolling out a different kernel for mythbuntu
<Daviey> why?
<Daviey> remember mythbuntu mimics kernel version of ubuntu
<famicon_> support for certain PVR hardware and specific chipsets
<famicon_> true true
<Daviey> well hardy isn't that far away really
<Daviey> We are reluctant to push changes lke that mid-release
<famicon_> How many more months/
<Daviey> April
<famicon_> oooh
<tgm4883> 5
<famicon_> yeah i understand
<famicon_> how much longer before upstream freeze?
<Daviey> yonks
<tgm4883_laptop> i believe it already has
<tgm4883_laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<famicon_> I believe it did
<famicon_> 13th
<famicon_> hah
<tgm4883> Daviey, do you know when the repo freezes?
<Daviey> timeline is on the wiki somewhere
<Daviey> but we have a good amount of time left
<famicon_> March 13th
<tgm4883> is it the feature freeze or the beta freeze?
<famicon_> feature
<tgm4883> that would be Feb 14th then
<famicon_> yeah
<famicon_> Eh, wouldnt know
<tgm4883> yea, it's the feature freeze
<famicon_> I have worked for a project before
<tgm4883> did we get excemption for .21 yet?
<famicon_> that got backported to i think feisty
<famicon_> its pretty cool to see your own code inside the repos
<Yutlin> Hey all, I'm working on getting a diskless Ubuntu system to network boot.  I've followed the guide online and the system now gets an IP and begins booting the provided kernel.  The problem is, during boot I get a kernel panic with the error message:  "Can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf".  I've configured /tmp to be type tmpfs in fstab but there seems to be some problem.  Any suggestions?
<Yutlin> diskless mythbuntu that is
<Daviey> Yutlin: i'd recommend NFS root (/)
<Yutlin> Daviey, I'm not following
<Daviey> PXE boot for the kernel.. then the root filesystem is mounted via VFS
<Yutlin> Daviey, I do have the root specified as NFS in fstab
<Daviey> hmm
<Yutlin> it seems somehow though, despite the fact that I've marked /tmp as tmpfs in the fstab that there is some trouble writing to /tmp/net-eth0.conf while booting
<Daviey> no idea, sorry
<Daviey> worked for me :(
<Yutlin> bummer, I'm a bit stuck
<Daviey> Yutlin: if you find the solution can you let me know - just in case?
<Yutlin> Daviey, I found something about adding the network module to /etc/initramfs/modules
<Yutlin> but I'm not sure how I go about finding the module for my nic
<Yutlin> here's a link to someone with, what seems to be the same problem, and the proposed solution: http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg32644.html
<Yutlin> Any idea how I can determine what module I need to add to the /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file?
<Yutlin> muahahahaha!  PXE Boot success!
<Yutlin> had to add a module for my network card and then had to overcome a bug with Network Manager trying to re-initialize the nic
<jumpkick> where can I find the setting to tell XvMC off for Myth?
<jumpkick> its seems to be the last thing the front end complains about before it crashes on my Nvida 7600
<skwashd> what would cause mythtv to have really low dvb-t signal < 25% ... while everything is fine with kaffeine?
<skwashd> btw i am using a winfast usb with right up to date mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> jumpkick, probably in the frontend playback settings
<tgm4883_laptop> jumpkick, also, can we setup a torrent server on your server?
<tgm4883_laptop> for the mythbuntu release
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 was supposed to give me your contact info but never did, and I wasn't sure if he contacted you about this either
<Yutlin> can anyone tell me if the taskbar is supposed to be showing on my front-end?
<Yutlin> it seems to be pushing the mythtv front-end too low so the bottom of the app is cut off
<JThundley> fullscreen the frontend
<JThundley> there's an option in the setup, "run the frontend in a window" or some option
<Yutlin> I believe it is running in fullscreen, that is the strange thing
<Yutlin> I can't resize the window at all, but I do see the window's title bar as well as the task bar
<Yutlin> I was wrong, the window mode was enabled
<tazgodx> how does mythbuntu set up drives if i select guided use entire disk?
<superm1> nothing different than standard ubuntu atm
<tazgodx> ?? MCC
<superm1> mythbuntu-control-centre
<tazgodx> thanks
<tazgodx> :)
<tazgodx> decided i would reinstall everything and couldn't figure out how to type that :)
<tazgodx> you truely are a great man superm1
<superm1> :)
<tazgodx> finally decided to switch out my HDDs
<superm1> whew that took you some time
<tazgodx> yeah
<tazgodx> haha
<tazgodx> since then i havne't been using this box, live TV was driving me NUTS
<superm1> well so is it all better now?
<tazgodx> so far seems so
<tazgodx> my other tuner card is screwed up somehow
<tazgodx> but ill work on it tomorrow
<tazgodx> and im gonna need to set up the serial IR Blaster for my digital cable
<tazgodx> god now that i look at this, i still have a lot of work :(
<tazgodx> if i put a folder with a ripped DVD with all the .vob files in it in the videos dir, would it notice it as a DVD?
<superm1> um.  i don't believe so
<tazgodx> yeah didn't think so either
<tazgodx> OHHH, and it does work...just FYI for ya :)
<firekool> hi my mythtv will not play dvd and it does have the correct items installed
<firekool> Hi I am trying to get my soundlaster audigy SE card working I can not seam to get surround sound
<famicon> firekool did you load the driver
<firekool> thanks famicon for helping I duno
<famicon>  "soundblaster audigy se" "surround not working" "ubuntu"
<famicon> google that
<firekool> I just did a fresh install this is driving me insane I tried going https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound?highlight=%28surround%29%7C%28sound%29 and following directions http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux but /etc/asound.conf: is not found
<directhex|bsp> firekool, when you say "surround not working", how exactly are you testing it? how are your speakers connected?
<firekool> directhex|speakers are connected correctly
<directhex|bsp> firekool, connected using what?
<firekool> I only hear out of left and right they are connected regular audio jack
<firekool> it is a 5.1 speaker system
<directhex|bsp> three 3.5mm stereo jacks?
<firekool> speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav is what I am using to test
<firekool> yes directhex|
<directhex|bsp> get rid of "-twav"
<directhex|bsp> you should get static on each speaker in turn. when it says it's testing a rear speaker, do you get silence or sound from the front speakers?
<firekool> only left and right front I hear sound
<directhex|bsp> so it's silent otherwise?
<firekool> yes
<directhex|bsp> does your card have any combination jacks (e.g. rear speakers double up as line-in)?
<firekool> I have a sound blaster audigy SE
<firekool> so I think I do
<firekool> yes i do directhex|
<firekool> directhex| Do you think that buying a new sound card would be easyer and if so what one should I get
<directhex|bsp> i'm looking
<directhex|bsp> not 100% sure what to suggest, i don't see any evidence suggesting known issues with surround on that card
<firekool> I got this card becouse the Via Chipset one was not working either
<firekool> lol directhex| I found out what the problem was becouse my screen is cut off I could not find the mixer
<firekool> i ran alsamixer turned up the volume and they all work now
<directhex|bsp> well, that's some money saved
<directhex|bsp> it certaily seemed odd that it wasn't working O_o
<firekool> what is the command for the graphical mixer
<directhex|bsp> alsamixergui, i think
<directhex|bsp> or you can access all of alsamixer's functions via the gnome volume control if you know how
<firekool> thank you a bunch for your help
<firekool> well i am in xfce
<directhex|bsp> xfce4-mixer ought to work
<firekool> ya I need to ajust my resolution so I can see that part of the screen
<firekool> thank you a lot
<firekool> directhex| would I need to add a command to acculy utalize my surround sound in mplayer
<directhex|bsp> mplayer? not sure, i use digital audio, so surround gets passed to my receiver
<firekool> how much did the digital audio system cost ya
<directhex|bsp> try adding "-channels 6" to the mplayer command
<directhex|bsp> it's a high-end amp, so £400 for that. plus cost of speakers
<firekool> eww ya I am not that rich yet
<firekool> I just had a spare system laying around so i desided to put it to use
<firekool> http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound says put in  mplayer -channels 6 -ao alsa:mmap:noblock:device=hw=0.1  dvd://4 is all the rest of that nessesary
<directhex|bsp> wouldn't have though so
<directhex|bsp> try without, to start with
<firekool> how much extra configuration did you do to use your digital audio
<directhex|bsp> one tickbox in the myth config. i'm using the internal player for video, so no mplayer messing required
<firekool> a internal player?
<firekool> well I tried it both ways and they both do not work
<directhex|bsp> the internal player. configure mythvideo to use "Internal" as the player command
<firekool> I will try that that is in dvd configuration right
<firekool> DVD player is set to internal
<firekool> if I am using surround sound do I need to configure anything for audio
<firekool> I think I am going to go check out some speakers becouse This is getting frustrating
<firekool> I am sure i can find some cheap ones that will safice
<Yutlin> Hey all, can anyone help me get my ATI Remote Wonder working with Mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest41> hello0
<marcelbkr> anyone around?
<tgm4883> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marcelbkr> haha ok
<marcelbkr> i'm trying to accomplish this..
<marcelbkr> i have windows vista with an lcd monitor and a hdmi connection to a lcd tv
<marcelbkr> and i also have vmware workstation 6 with mythbuntu installed
<marcelbkr> and will be using that as the media center for the lcd tv
<marcelbkr> now when I try to install vmware tools on mythbuntu it mounts the drive but all I get is jibberish in the file manager
<marcelbkr> anyone?
<tgm4883> wait a bit, people should come around and see your question
<marcelbkr> ok :)
<superm1> i wouldn't use mythbuntu in that method
<superm1> you won't get very good performance
<superm1> you are better off with a dual boot
<marcelbkr> i want to run them simulatenously
<marcelbkr> it seems to be performing fast
<marcelbkr> i have tried windows media center but it basically sucks
<marcelbkr> i have also tried gbpvr and mediaportal but they aren't that good either
<rhpot1991> have a separate master backend that always runs and then just access that through the vm might run better
<marcelbkr> how do i do that?
<rhpot1991> you would need the hardware first of all, and then its an option when installing mythbuntu where you select which roll the box will have
<marcelbkr> what do i need for hardware
<rhpot1991> another computer
<rhpot1991> with all the parts you would need for any old backend
<marcelbkr> all i want to use mythbuntu or any mediacenter program for is a center for playing music and videos i have on my hard drive and emulators
<marcelbkr> not for recording tv or anything
<rhpot1991> but, if you are unhappy with media center why not just only boot mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> just wire up to your tv and use itunes then
<marcelbkr> hmm
<marcelbkr> the only problem i have with windows media center is the focusing issue..if you know what i mean
<rhpot1991> not really, never used it
<marcelbkr> i much prefer ubuntu in general over vista but its not practical for me yet
<tgm4883> practical, whats practical
<rhpot1991> I guess having a drm loaded OS is much more practical....
<marcelbkr> i mean certain programs are only available for windows, i have tried wine but its not developed far enough
<rhpot1991> 2gb of ram to run an OS is practical too
<rhpot1991> like?
<tgm4883> what programs?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I have 2GB of ram on my desktop
<tgm4883> but then again, i run like 3 virtual machines at the same time
<marcelbkr> simply accounting 2008, autocad architecture, quicken 2008, newsleecher, msn messenger w/ msg-plus and a-patch
<rhpot1991> ya, I'm saying you need 2gb of ram for vista to run decent, thats unnecessary
<tgm4883> wow
<marcelbkr> vista is a hog for resources
<rhpot1991> msn messanger == pidgin
<tgm4883> it's almost like you went to find a list of programs that dont run
<rhpot1991> quickern == gnucash
<tgm4883> why do you run simply accounting 2008 and quicken 2008?
<marcelbkr> for my job
<tgm4883> just because you have 2 doesn't mean it's an independant auditor
<marcelbkr> if i could seamlessly run simply and quicken and newsleecher i would switch in the next ten minutes
<tgm4883> what do you run for antivirus?
<marcelbkr> kaspersky
<superm1> marcelbkr, perhaps it would make more sense to make mythbuntu the primary os however and having the windows apps you need running in your virtual machine
<superm1> since then it gets access directly to your hardware (tuners et al)
<marcelbkr> i was thinking about that
<tgm4883> yea, im not sure that runs well under wine either
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> although im not sure i'd run vista
<marcelbkr> i hate to say it but vista is running perfect for me with certain tweaks applied and multiple things disabled as well as having sp1 rc installed
<rhpot1991> I was going to say that, but then I thought boy vista would run like crap in a VM
<marcelbkr> if i were to run ubuntu with a windows vm the vm would probably be xp
<tgm4883> well maybe not
<tgm4883> how much ram would you have?
 * superm1 gets back to bug fixing
<rhpot1991> ya xp should run fine there, wasn't sure if you had a license or anything
<tgm4883> my XP VM runs fine with 512 ram
<rhpot1991> marcelbkr: you don't have any old computers laying around?
<marcelbkr> hmm i'm assuming that my ati radeon hd 2400 pro would run fine with ubuntu
<marcelbkr> unfortunately i dont have any old computers around
<rhpot1991> go buy a $200 one from walmart and make that a mythbox and just samba share your music to it
<rhpot1991> might be easier than messing with vm's
<rhpot1991> and get you what you want
<rhpot1991> though I do hate walmart...
<marcelbkr> i was trying to avoid spending any money
<rhpot1991> ok, just tossing it out there as an option
<tgm4883> i'd go the VM route
<rhpot1991> I wouldn't mess with mythbuntu just for music, but thats just me
<marcelbkr> so how should I go about it if i want to run ubuntu as my main os with a guest xp vm but with mythbuntu on my second display
<marcelbkr> or maybe i should just go the simplest way and just have some shortcuts to where my music/videos/emulators and such is stored shown on the second display
<firekool> hello When I play avi files the video jumps and I have the codecs installed
<firekool> what might I need to do to fix this?
<beavis> buy a faster cpu?
<tgm4883> firekool, what system specs
<tgm4883> and what kind of avi file?
<firekool> it is a avi video files and how do i pull off the specs of the system
<firekool> it might be divix encoded avi file though
<tgm4883> can you pastebin the outut of
<tgm4883> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<firekool> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2820/
<tgm4883> do you know any other info about the avi file?
<tgm4883> your specs do seem a little low
<firekool> what do you mean any more info?
<tgm4883> resolution?
<tgm4883> framerate?
<tgm4883> my guess is that your processor isn't beefy enough to decode mpeg4
<firekool> tgm4883: ya I am testing that out right now on another system
<firekool> it should be though it is a amd 2400
<tgm4883> you sure?
<tgm4883> cpu MHz         : 1198.887
<tgm4883> perhaps it's being clocked back
<firekool> that is how amd's are
<firekool> it is a AMD 2400 running at 1.9mhz
<firekool> at least that is what I thought
<tgm4883> according to what you posted, it's running at 1.2Ghz
<tgm4883> not 1.9
<firekool> sorry 1.2
<firekool> so you think that system has just got too old
<tgm4883> could be, although there are other factors to check
<tgm4883> what video card?
<firekool> geforce 6200 AGP
<tgm4883> did you install the restricted driver?
<firekool> yes and I just tested it on a intel centrino system and same thing happened
<firekool> I think it is becouse it is a divix encoded avi
<tgm4883> try a different file
<tgm4883> sounds like that one is bad
<firekool> it plays in windows fine
<tgm4883> hmm
<firekool> ya I just checked and it is a divix encoded avi file
<firekool> and divix is not installed
<Yutlin>  Anyone have an idea why a smb mount I added to my fstab doesn't seem to mount at boot but will mount fine with a "sudo mount -a" ??
<firekool> Yutlin: is the mount passworded
<Yutlin> firekool: yes, it is
<Yutlin> I have the username and password specified in the the mount
<firekool> can you mount it othereise
<Yutlin> yea, when I execute "sudo mount -a", which in my undertanding just mounts everything in the fstab, it mounts fine
<Yutlin> which is why I'm confused
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-18
<hansoffate> hi, anyone here that would have anyidea why i used to be able to connect to my mythbuntu box with vnc, and now I can't?
<hexxeh> how long ago did it work?
<hansoffate> like 2 days ago
<hansoffate> or 1 day ago
<hansoffate> i haven't really done anything to the box since then
<hexxeh> is your vnc server enabling xfixes?
<hansoffate> uhhh no idea, i just turned on VNC Server through the Control center and it was working
<MythbuntuGuest88> Hi Guys, anyone know of some instructions to get a PVR-500 to work?
<hansoffate> i thought the pvr-500s and 150s worked out of the box
<MythbuntuGuest88> that's what I had hoped, but I just added one and can't seem recognise it. Do I need to tell something to resan the hardware?
<hansoffate> added a pvr-500 after an install?
<MythbuntuGuest88> yes...
<hansoffate> i've never added hardware after an install.  If I end up adding something, I always just start from a clean install and it works.  Sorry i can't help you
<MythbuntuGuest88> I like this thing so much I needed more tuners (been using a single WinTV one)
<MythbuntuGuest88> no prob, I've backed up my MySQL so I can just restore my shows
<rhpot1991> you can try to sudo modprobe ivtv, but I didn't think that was necessary anymore
<superm1> what did you have hw wise before?
<rhpot1991> I thought that hal scanned the hardware on boot and added new stuff
<superm1> check how many /dev/videoX devices you have
<MythbuntuGuest88> Single WinTV framegrabber
<superm1> yeah it does
<MythbuntuGuest88> ran the mod probe
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: remember my question from a few days ago about my video card?
<rhpot1991> dunno, refresh
<MythbuntuGuest88> no dev/video
<hansoffate> i still don't have an overscan optino in nvidia-settings, and it is cutting off the left and right edges by like an inch or less
<hansoffate> is there anyway to fix it without an overscan option?
<rhpot1991> did you try to fire up the nvidia control pannel on the tv itself?
<rhpot1991> I think I recall it not giving me all the options when I fired it up in vnc
<hansoffate> yea
<hansoffate> still no overscan options
<hansoffate> maybe its an issue with the 8500
<hansoffate> because that guy on the ubuntuforums post had the same problem
<rhpot1991> hmmm, try adding the values by hand in your xorg config?
<rhpot1991> are you sure you aren't using the open source drivers too?
<hansoffate> i have it enabled and its "in use" according to the gui
<mthaddon_> anyone know which branch on https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu I should grab if I'm interested in the source for the frontend?
<hansoffate> i havne't tried adding the valuse in xorg config by hand though
<MythbuntuGuest88> I didn't have this type of card when I build this box, is there something else that would need to be installed?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest88, nothing else needs to be installed
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest88, check dmesg for anything about ivtv
<hansoffate> its kinda hard to do now, becuase for some reason my VNC server isn't working ... i t/o when trying to connect to the box
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest88, and its not /dev/video, it would be like /dev/video0 /dev/video1
<hansoffate> also, my smbfs fstab mount, doesn't get mounted
<MythbuntuGuest88> superml, I did a ls|grep video in the dev directory and it didn't return anything
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest88, okay then checkout dmesg
<superm1> and see whats up
<hansoffate> also, i can't ssh into the box .... i think something is up with my networking
<MythbuntuGuest88> Encoder mailbox not found, error -19 on initialization
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest88, try to reseat the card
<superm1> and put it in a different slot
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: you got all sorts of problems
<rhpot1991> I hear that there is something else to use instead of smbfs cffs or something
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: ugh, i have noidea what the hell appened
<hexxeh> cifs
<hexxeh> smbfs has been deprecated for about 4 years
<hansoffate> oh?
 * superm1 should stop using it...
<hansoffate> ok
<hansoffate> so i hsould use cifs?
<hansoffate> i think i noticed everything died when i edited my fstab to use smbfs
<hansoffate> or around that time... im not sure if thats what killed it
<rhpot1991> just comment the line out, though it shouldn't matter if you didn't mount it
<hansoffate> trying to get my network share (it has my videos and musik) to be able to play through mythtv.  I'll comment it out and restart the box and see if that fixes my problem with being able to connect to the box with vnc
<hansoffate> if it does get fixed, i'll try changing it to cifs or something
<rhpot1991> fstab shouldn't break that other stuff though
<hansoffate> then i have no idea why i can't connect via vnc now
<hansoffate> thats the only change i have made
<rhpot1991> try rebooting your router and seeing if you can ping the box?
<hansoffate> hmm, i just tried to ping the box   from herre
<hansoffate> PING 192.168.1.109 (192.168.1.109): 56 data bytes
<hansoffate> ping: sendto: No route to host
<hansoffate> ping: sendto: Host is down
<hansoffate> this is frustrating, im going to go lay down for a bit and think about this. thanks for the help guys.
<MythbuntuGuest88> moved pvr-500 to another slot and repeated steps, diffrent error, tried a third slot and was back to the fist error
<MythbuntuGuest88> still getting encoder mailbox not found....
<MythbuntuGuest88> Anyone know much about ivtv firmware for a pvr-500?
<MythbuntuGuest14> hi, every time i try to install mythbuntu it freezes.
<MythbuntuGuest14> i can't even get to the desktop where you can run from cd or install
<MythbuntuGuest14> i can install many different linux distros fine
<MythbuntuGuest14> i've tried redownloading and burning multiple disxs
<MythbuntuGuest88> Have you tried the 2nd option on the CD? Thats what I have to use..
<MythbuntuGuest14> "safe graphics mode"?
<MythbuntuGuest88> yes, sorry...
<MythbuntuGuest14> i think i did...i'll give it a go. about how long can until i'm brought to the desktop where you can install or run from cd
<MythbuntuGuest14> usually it only takes a few minutes on other distros. this is very frustrating. i'm about to buy a windows xp oem disc because this isn't working
<padan> is anyone using a pcie card that provides hdmi (with the sound) out?
<padan> via like spdif
<levander> Best place to buy a cheap IR receiver?
<alexvd> Hi anyone know why turning on opengl vsync causes my screen to get corrupted with green pixelated blocks  Running nvidia6600 pcx.
<alexvd> hey guys i have an odd one more than likely due to the new nvidia driver
<alexvd> when I turn on opengl vsync in mythtv playback settings I get green pixelated blocks all over my screen
<alexvd> I am using nvidia 6600pcx with restricted drivers.  I turned of vsync blitter in nvidia settings
<alexvd> tgm4883 or rhpot1991 you guys around?
<tgm4883_laptop> yesy
<alexvd> tgm4883 can you enable opengl vsync without issues?
<levander> Anybody using the USB UIRT as an IR receiver?  I'm just wondering if it works okay.
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you connect to the tv again?
<alexvd> oh component out
<tgm4883_laptop> sec let me try
<tgm4883_laptop> it may take awhile
<alexvd> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> as i can only do things when im dead :)
<alexvd> dead as in not watching tv?
<tgm4883_laptop> dead as in im playing gears of war
<alexvd> i used to always use 8756 but I think mythbuntu is running 100. something
<alexvd> gears of war have it just havent had chance to play
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, what do you want me to set?
<alexvd> opengl vsync
<alexvd> in settings tv playback
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<alexvd> and turn on deinterlacing
<alexvd> kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> min
<tgm4883_laptop> deinterlacing kernel?
<tgm4883_laptop> alexvd, ^^
<alexvd> yep
<alexvd> does it work for you?
<tgm4883_laptop> what is deinterlacing kernel?
<alexvd> its one of the dienterlacing options
<alexvd> you will see bob kernel
<alexvd> linear blend etc
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> what about bob (2x framerate)
<alexvd> i dont need that
<alexvd> does it work for you when you enable
<alexvd> i think its a bug in the nvidia driver version
<alexvd> sorry tgm got knocked off
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> then play what?
<alexvd> just launch livetv
<alexvd> does it work?
<alexvd> and what version of the nvidia driver are you running?
<alexvd> I am running 100.14.19
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> works here
<tgm4883_laptop> using 9639 from the repos
<tgm4883_laptop> which driver do you use?
<alexvd> yeah i think its the driver
<alexvd> i am running the latest for some reason 100.14.19
<tgm4883_laptop> nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<alexvd> hmm
<alexvd> let me look
<alexvd> driver says nvidia
<alexvd> driver in xorg is just "nvidia"
<alexvd> why does that matter?
<alexvd> and where are you looking?
<tgm4883_laptop> synaptic
<tgm4883_laptop> becuase -new is different
<alexvd> what is -new
<tgm4883_laptop> and people use that when I think they are not supposed to
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it's for higher end cards
<alexvd> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, 8800
<tgm4883_laptop> but people see new and have to install it
<alexvd> oh
<alexvd> i just went with the stock install
<alexvd> and then updates came down
<tgm4883_laptop> or they think cause they just bought the card thats what they should use
<alexvd> i didnt even check to see what updates were installed
<alexvd> it probably installed the latest nvidia driver and thats why it is running 100.14.19
<tgm4883_laptop> well nvidia-glx the newest version is 9359
<alexvd> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> err, 9639
<tgm4883_laptop> mine is an onboard nvidia 6100
<tgm4883_laptop> just FYI
<alexvd> yep that is what is installed
<alexvd> new
<alexvd> stupid stupid
<alexvd> man if downgrade driver
<alexvd> will it screw up my xorg file
<alexvd> tgm thanks for the help i appreciate it
<alexvd> motherfligger it is asking to start in low graphics mode and i dont have keyboard and monitor plugged in shit
<alexvd> pain in the ass
<Iolaus> Can anyone help me out with volume/mute in MythTV?  Neither are having an affect in my install.
<tgm4883_laptop> Iolaus, use your tv's volume/mute
<tgm4883_laptop> or is that not an option?
<Iolaus> it is an option, but I'd prefer to control it all from 1 remote
<tgm4883_laptop> what remote?
<tgm4883_laptop> Is anyone else having issues searching IMDB with mythvideos
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, Is anyone else having issues searching IMDB with mythvideos
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883_laptop, not that I am aware of
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid imdb/something else thats broken
<Iolaus> the remote is an ATI Remote Wonder
<Iolaus> When I adjust volume or mute it shows up on the OSD but doesn't affect the volume
<foxbuntu_> Iolaus, it will only change the actual volume if you are using internal MythTV audio controls
<Iolaus> foxbuntu: I'm afraid I'm not following
<foxbuntu_> Iolaus, MythTV has its own set of audio controls or you can pass it all to the Alsa/OSS controls
<foxbuntu_> depends how you have it setup
<Iolaus> ah, and it will only work in one of those situations?
<foxbuntu_> it will only work if you use the MythTV controls
<Iolaus> foxbuntu: is there any downside to using the MythTV controls?
<foxbuntu_> I have had issues in the past
<foxbuntu_> with audio quality
<foxbuntu_> You can try it and see what you think
<Iolaus> Is there an easy way to switch?
<foxbuntu_> yes...its in the setup menus for MythTV
<Iolaus> Cool
<Iolaus> Do you know if not being able to control Alsa volume is a problem or is it just a development constraint?
<Iolaus> Hmm... for audio output device in the setup menu I have:  ALSA:default, /dev/dsp, and /dev/adsp
<foxbuntu_> Iolaus, its the interface between lirc and gnome
<foxbuntu_> ...or rather the lack of one
<Iolaus> ah, and Myth isn't able to control the volume of ALSA?
<foxbuntu_> no
<superm1> sure it is
<foxbuntu_> superm1, ?
<superm1> the issues come when you jam your mixers at 100 percent
<Iolaus> superm1: how so?
<superm1> Iolaus, as in you turn up the master mixer and pcm mixer to 100 percent volume
<superm1> it saturates
<superm1> that would probably be what foxbuntu is referring to with the "lower qualitY"
<Iolaus> but why would that prevent MythTV from muting audio?
<superm1> does your sound card not have those two mixers?
<superm1> some dont have master and/or pcm
<Iolaus> it does have pcm
<Iolaus> although I'm using analog outputs
<superm1> but does it have master?
<superm1> oh the analog outputs are independent of pcm?
<Iolaus> yes
<superm1> then that would be your issue right there
<superm1> my recommendation would be to modify the volume on your receiver instead
<Iolaus> hmm... no way to get MythTV to control the volume of the "Front" Playback output?
<superm1> not without modifying the source unfortunately
<Iolaus> I guess it isn't the end of the world for me if not.  I'm using the analog out temporarily till I get support for audio over HDMI
<superm1> i have the same issue with one of my sound cards
<Iolaus> interesting
<Iolaus> maybe it'll be added in the future
<superm1> so instead i'm using spdif
<Iolaus> gotcha
<superm1> and modifying oh the receiver
<superm1> since my remote can learn vol+/vol- from my receiver remote
<tgm4883_laptop> it really is a great remote
<Iolaus> unfortunately, the remote I'm using is RF I believe
<tgm4883_laptop> the only way it could be better is if it could read my mind
<Iolaus> I think I'll be switching for some kind of tablet pc remotes eventually
 * tgm4883_laptop writes a new blueprint for foxbuntu 
<Iolaus> do you guys have any suggestions for making the text on the OSD look better?
<Iolaus> mind looks kinda crappy
<alexvd> hi i downgraded from the 100.14.19 nvidia driver to the 9631 driver and now it keeps booting into low graphics mode and asking to configure.  I dont have a keyboard and mouse on this box and now I can vnc in.  The xorg file is correct but it doesnt load properly. I have a 6600 nvidia card connected via componenent out
<alexvd> i tried to connect the old monitor but when I did it didnt allow me to configure the secondary tv out monitor for 1920x 1080i like in the setup screens
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883_laptop, thanks...I need more blueprints...I only have 5
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<alexvd> All is this some kind of bug.  All I did was downgrade the driver.
<alexvd> tgm4883_laptop: can you help I downgraded the driver to 9631 and I cant get x to load properly
<superm1> alexvd, how did you have the newer one installed
<superm1> and how did you install this older one
<alexvd> default install and then I guess somehow the ubuntu updates must have taken it to 100.14.19
<alexvd> so whatever comes with mythbuntu then it must have been upgraded by the update manager
<superm1> okay so which package was installed?
<superm1> nvidia-glx-new?
<superm1> or nvidia-glx?
<alexvd> the nvidia-glx-new
<alexvd> 100.14.19
<superm1> okay so you switched to the nvidia-glx package then?
<alexvd> yes
<superm1> okay and have you looked over /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<alexvd> yes
<superm1> to see why it can't start
<alexvd> let me look at old
<superm1> (particularly the .old one)
<alexvd> ok so i get two errors failed to initialize the nvidia kernel please ensure that there is  supported nvidia gpu
<alexvd> and screens found but none have usable configuration
<alexvd> was just working fine with 100.14.19
<alexvd> again i have this connected via the tvout componenet
<superm1> okay so nvidia-glx doesn't support your GPU it sounds like
<superm1> whereas nvidia-glx-new did
<alexvd> nvidia 6600
<alexvd> i doubt that very much
<superm1> i'm assuming you've rebooted so the proper kernel module would load on boot?
<alexvd> i get fatal server error
<alexvd> no screens found
<tgm4883_laptop> well wasn't working "just fine"
<alexvd> yes I rebooted several time
<alexvd> Yes it wasnt working because of the bug in 100.14.19 that caused screen corruption when opengl vsync was enabled
<alexvd> However I could get X to load and watch sdtv and hdtv
<alexvd> So does 9631 handle component tv out different than 100.14.19.
<superm1> they don't handle them any differently
<superm1> the big difference is just the supported GPUs list
<alexvd> Ok because older drivers didnt support meta modes etc.. and you couldnt specify component out
<superm1> well its telling you though that the issue is the kernel module
<superm1> so even if that was the problem (component out), it is irrelevant
<alexvd> Shoot so I looked at the xorg and its exactly the same.  However its not finding the screen.  When I installed it I used my crappy old monitor 800x600 with the component dongle connected and the setup allowed me to specify tv out component for 1080i.  When i connected my monitor again it had a vesa driver selected and when i tried to select the nvidia driver restricted for 6600 it allowed me but the secondary monitor onl
<alexvd> y allowed for generic and then 1600x1200
<superm1> look if you can't modprobe the nvidia module, you're not going to get much further
<alexvd> well in the log it says it unloaded the nvidia module
<alexvd> sudo modprobe nvidia
<alexvd> is that what i should do to check?
<alexvd> I probably downgraded improper.  All i did was click on install the glx version. synaptic then removed the glx-new driver.  Should I go back and completely remote the driver and then reinstall or just do a manual install of the 9631 driver
<superm1> well you should start out by headed to nvidia.org, and checking that your particular card is supported by 9631
<alexvd> i will
<levander> Anybody using the USB UIRT as an IR receiver?  I'm just wondering if it works okay.
<hansoffate> superm1: any idea why my 8500 isn't giving me the option of overscan?
<superm1> no
<hansoffate> k
<hansoffate> thanks
<levander> hansoffate: overscan doesn't work with progressive output
<Iolaus> Can anyone tell me if I'm supposed to be using "Use the PVR-350's TV out / MPEG decoder" with my WinTV-PVR-USB2 (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-PVR-USB2)?
<levander> hansoffate: Are you using progressive or interlaced output from your video card?
<Iolaus> I'm not sure if I'm getting hardware decoding or not
<hansoffate> levander: im using svideo
<hansoffate> nvidia-settings isn't giving me the option to change overscan.
<hansoffate> is that what you are asking?
<levander> hansoffate: I think I was doing 480p over svideo once.  But, you're saying you're doing interlaced?
<levander> hansoffate: What's the "TVOutFormat" in xorg.conf?
<superm1> Iolaus, no youre not
<Iolaus> thanks
<alexvd> superm1: 6600 supported under 1.0.9631
<superm1> alexvd, you're variant of it though?
<superm1> GT,GTX etc?
<alexvd> nope vanilla fanless for htpc
<levander> hansoffate: Actually, I'm not sure if its TVOutFormat or TVStandard, it's named something like that.
<Iolaus> superm1: you meant that I'm not supposed to enable that feature
<superm1> Iolaus, no need to enable it
<hansoffate> levander: uh, i can't ssh to my box right now .... im going to try resetting my router
<hansoffate> brb
<alexvd> levander you can also do it in mythtv settings you can adjust overscan
<hansoffate> levander: thanks for giving me some trouble shooting tips, brb
<hansoffate> alexvd: oh really?
<hansoffate> where?
<levander> alexvd: tell hansoffate that
<levander> hansoffate: When you do it inside Myth, it only affects where Myth displays itself on the monitor.  Not where your desktop displays it.
<levander> Which is good enough for most cases.
<alexvd> levander: really into two places one by modifying the actuall pixel size
<hansoffate> i see, well there is only about less then an inch that i need to correct
<levander> alexvd: It's hansoffate asking about this stuff.  I was just trying to help him.
<hansoffate> yea
<alexvd> ok
<hansoffate> where is it? i am in settings
<alexvd> hansofatte: its settings appearance
<alexvd> sorry cant get into my box right now
<hansoffate> k, its a bit hard to read the options ... considering some of the text is cut off, but i'll try figuring it out
<hansoffate> i see ___ width px,  ____ Height px:,  ____ x offset,  y offset:
<hansoffate> going to try changing x offset
<alexvd> hansofatte: try in the tv playback setting first overscan
<alexvd> hansoffatte: the general appearnce will modify the whole gui and playback screen if you check that option
<alexvd> hansoffatte so try the playback settings first if you just want Tv
<hansoffate> playback settings?  i changed Gui X Offset to 20, and it has helped fix it
<alexvd> Man this nvidia driver thing is pissing me off.  I am going to give up for now. Man the reason I switched from knoppmyth to mythbuntu was because i was hoping it would be easier but the problems are similar.  I guess debian linux is debian linux.
<hansoffate> alexvd: it seems like it is working
<alexvd> Hansoffatte: Like I said if it is just your TV playback you can adjst the overscan setting in the tv settings overscan percentages field if you hold gui and menus are cut off or offset than you can use the Apperance and modify the pixels.  Note you can also run seperate gui for menu and tvplayback
<hansoffate> tv playback is fine, its my GUI and menus that are being cut off
<hansoffate> alexvd:
<alexvd> hansofatte; glad to help write those down in case you have to reinstall.
<alexvd> i have only had to reinstall a few times :)
<hansoffate> GUI x Offset: 50, Gui y Offset: 25,  now i can read the left menus, but it has moved the whole gui to the left and down by that man pixels, so now im missing stuff on the right
<hansoffate> should i try chaninging Gui Width (px) and Gui Height (px) from 0
<Iolaus> ACK!!!  Help!  After I set the PVR-350 Hardware decoding option on earlier (and since put it back) I can't watch TV
<alexvd> Hansoffatte: yeah I am afraid so although please be aware that will actually lower your resolution a bit if you care.  I found an easy way to get it centered is to VNC in from another machine and then you can see how off it is
<hansoffate> well the screen supports 1920 X 1080, should i put that in as Gui width/height?
<hansoffate> im pretty sure that the desktop resultion isn't set as that
<alexvd> right so start at 1920 and then go backwards 1880
<alexvd> might want to go back and zero the offset
<alexvd> and then adjust
<alexvd> after you get the proper size
<Iolaus> Does anyone know how I can troubleshoot this no tv problem?
<Iolaus> I have no idea what the hell happened.  Everything was working and now this :(
<alexvd> Iolaus: dont have pvr350 but I would check /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<alexvd> also disable the option in the menu
<hansoffate> alexvd:  i wish i could vnc, but for some reason, my mythbuntu box stopped accepting connections in.  I can't VNC or SSH.  but that's a whole different problem
<alexvd> hansofatte: ok just eyeball it then
<alexvd> ok good luck
<Iolaus> alexvd: I've disabled the option but it seems to have screwed up my back-end somehow
<hansoffate> oh oh.... now i can't even see the setup menu
<hansoffate> hahaha
<alexvd> Iolaus: /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<hansoffate> i just see the top left corner of the screen.
<Iolaus> alexvd: tried a restart
<alexvd> Hansoffate: thier is a way via command line to reset to defaults if you need to search google
<hansoffate> alexvd: my resolution is set to 1024x768 .. .even though its 16:9 and it can support up to 1920X1080
<Iolaus> I'm getting this in the back-end log: 2007-12-17 23:51:55.252 RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1002_20071217235133.mpg) Error: Invalid file descriptor in 'safe_read()'
<Iolaus> and: 2007-12-17 23:51:55.252 RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1002_20071217235133.mpg) Error: Invalid file descriptor in 'safe_read()'
<alexvd> Iolaus sounds like you have wrong mpeg setup I dont think you want hardware decoder support
<Iolaus> ack, meant this: MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<Iolaus> any ideas?
<alexvd> Iolaus sorry no  search gossammer threads mythtv users
<alexvd> hansofatte: why do you ahve 1024x768 if the native display is 1920x1080 then you should run that
<hansoffate> when i click on settings, the max i can have is 1025x768
<alexvd> Are you running component dvi or vga
<hansoffate> via svideo
<alexvd> your limited to 480p
<alexvd> so you are not going to be able to run 1920X768
<hansoffate> k
<alexvd> you could run 720X480
<hansoffate> k
<alexvd> 800x600
<alexvd> is good for svga i think
<alexvd> svideo sorry
<alexvd> does your tv have component or dvi or
<alexvd> if so you defintely want to connect that way
<hansoffate> it supports dvi, im actually setting this up for my grandpa.  anyways, he has audio out going to a reciever in the main room.  He mainly likes the Streaming music and being able to play it in the main room. (the tv is in his office).  For some reason, when you have it connected with DVI, it doesnt use the audio out, but when connected with Svideo, it does use the audio output.
<alexvd> hansoffate: run 800x600
<alexvd> i have to goto bed
<Iolaus> whew, back-end server reboot fixed it
<Iolaus> I think ivtv was screwed
<Iolaus> so, now back to asthetics
<Iolaus> would changing the OSD font make it look better?
<Iolaus> currently some letters overlap
<Iolaus> It's currently set to FreeSans.ttf
<Iolaus> nevermind, found some info in the mailinglists
<hansoffate> whats the xorg config for overscan?
<hansoffate_> hi
<hansoffate_> when i try a sudo mount -a i get an error, Mount error: mount point /mnt/Shared does not exist
<hansoffate_> however, i made the /mnt/Shared folder yesterday, when I try to navigate to /mnt/Sh (tab complete) it gets hung up
<hansoffate_> any ideas what would cause that?
<JThundley> I've had that happen when a samba share goes bad
<JThundley> like your cat5 got unplugged between you and your samba server
<JThundley> sudo umount -f /mnt/Shared
<JThundley> type it out, autocomplete will continue to hang
<JThundley> and then remount it and everything should be normal
<hansoffate_> thanks i'll try it out
<hansoffate_> yup that fixed it
<hansoffate_> JThundley: thanks for the help, i have 2 mp3's that are being shared, but for some reason, when i run the music tool, it doesn't find them ... or at least i don't think.  I try clicking on all music, and nothing shows up
<JThundley> no prob dude, what are you trying to do with the music?
<JThundley> like arnold, he'll be back
<hansoffate_> haha im still here
<hansoffate_> just play it from a samba (cifs) mount
<hansoffate_> i have it pointed to the mount directory with the mp3s, and i tried a scan, but nothing shows up
<JThundley> mplayer /mnt/Shared/song.mp3
<hansoffate_> yea
<hansoffate_> mplayer is playing it now
<JThundley> your software should be able to find and play it
<JThundley> unless it doesn't support mp3s yet for some reason
<JThundley> wouldn't hurt to try manually opening and playing the song with the program you're using
<hansoffate_> i installed the propreitery codecs from control center
<JThundley> what are you trying to use, anyway?
<hansoffate_> myth music
<hansoffate_> when i scan for music, it doesn't seem to find it
<hansoffate_> i have it pointed to the correct folder though
<JThundley> weird
<JThundley> maybe point it a dir up?
<JThundley> like /mnt
<hansoffate_> the way i have it structured is /mnt/Shared/  then 2 folders
<hansoffate_> Video, Musik
<hansoffate_> i point mythvideo to the video folder, and that is working great
<hansoffate_> i point mythmusic to the Musik folder, however, it isn't finding the 2 test mp3s i have in there
<hansoffate_> but i can play it through mplayer through the term
<JThundley> that's really weird
<JThundley> my ideas are getting worse as we go along ;)
<JThundley> because my next idea is to recreate a Music/Artist/Album/song.mp3 structure
<hansoffate_> hahaha
<hansoffate_> im damn tired, I'll try that out then go to bed and continue this later
<JThundley> also go through the music settings again, you might notice something out of place
<JThundley> mythmusic is kind of crappy anyway
<hansoffate_> JThundley: still nogo with artist/album/song.mp3 structure
<JThundley> yeah, I admit, it was a retarded idea
<hansoffate_> no, any idea is worht trying
<hansoffate_> thanks for your help
<hansoffate_> i'll try to get some more help tomorrow, im tired and maybe im just stupid and can't see my mistake
<JThundley> you'll get it working, it's not too hard :)
<hansoffate_> i just tried putting in a cd
<hansoffate_> and a cd isn't even playing...
<hansoffate_> ugh, im tired
<hansoffate_> im done iwth this
<hansoffate_> thanks for the help
<javatexan> can I add existing mpeg2 and/or mpeg4 content to mythtv?
<hexxeh> yes. i forget the script to facilitate it
<pdragon> javatexan: yes, just put it in the videos folder, go to the Video Manager in the setup section to have it scan the folder. It'll show up in your Media Library then
<rhpot1991> does anyone have any idea what happauge's warranty policy is?
<pdragon> don't know. looking online, looks like they came with a warranty card of some sort. otherwise, might be whatever warranty you got from where you bought it
<rhpot1991> ya I didn't see anything on their website
<rhpot1991> and amazon is 30 days
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, usually 90-days to 1-year...depends what card it is when and where you bought it
<rhpot1991> My master backend randomly crashes (whole box completely locked up) leaving behind a 1B file of a recording that it had just started to make, this happens once every few weeks.  I have yet to find anything useful in the logs to point at a problem so I am beginning to suspect that the tuner may have a problem.
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, which hap tuner?
<hexxeh> what's your ethernet card?
<javatexan> can you have mythtv only record a show with no duplicates
<javatexan> like for a whole season....you know catch the ones (Rerun or first run) but with no dups?
<pdragon> yes
<rhpot1991> pvr350
<hexxeh> assuming your schedules are correct, it should do that automatically when you ask it to record every instance of a show
<pdragon> by default, it does not record duplicates of anything
<rhpot1991> onboard ethernet on my mobo, msi k7ng-ilsr
<javatexan> oh...I am thinking about sending back my tivo and giving it a whirl......
<hexxeh> forcedeth. should be okay
<javatexan> do I have to keep the shows on the HD for it to know that its a dup...or does it keep track of what has been downloads
<javatexan> downloaded
<pdragon> if you only want it to record new episodes of a show, there's a flag to tell it to do just that
<pdragon> then it will only every record it's first run as long as you don't delete it within i think two week
<hexxeh> javatexan, it keeps a record of all recorded shows
<pdragon> i think the "New Episode" mark looks for things that are first run within the last 2 weeks and not previously recorded
<javatexan> so it uses the database to know if dup...not what is currently on the HD....am i understanding correctly?
<rhpot1991> acutally I lied, this is the mobo: http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K7N2_Delta-ILSR&class=mb
<rhpot1991> nVIDIA® nForce2 Ultra 400 Chipset
<pdragon> if you tell it new episodes only, it goes by the date and what's currently on the hard drive
<pdragon> actually, looking at the settings now...
<pdragon> it looks like you can tell it to check for Duplicates in: 1) Current Recordings  2)Previous Recordings  3) Only New Episodes  4) All Recordings
<pdragon> Setting that to option 3 tells it to only record new episodes
<javatexan> oh thats cool
<pdragon> Combine that with telling it to only record one episode per week, and you'll get just the new episode of a show each week
<pdragon> *once each week
<javatexan> how do i see if mythtv can control my cable box?
<pdragon> check the wiki for supported hardware
<pdragon> or ask on the support forum
<pdragon> best thing for figuring out how the scheduling works is to play with the settings yourself :)
<pdragon> that's what i did the first few weeks i had it
<javatexan> what is the support forum?
<pdragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<rhpot1991> javatexan: you can also throw a huge hard drive in there and record anything and everything
<javatexan> lol...i have 2 750GB hd in my server right now.....;)  Looking to filler up
<pdragon> set it to transcode the stuff down into xvid or divx and you'll have plenty of space
<pdragon> for things you want to keep
<pdragon> otherwise, just let the stuff auto-expire when the drive gets full
<rhpot1991> thats what I do, just record every week and old stuff goes away
<pdragon> i just have it set to keep the last two episodes of whatever I regularly watch
<pdragon> once the third comes around, it deletes the oldest one
<rhpot1991> I have it recording things like malcolm in the middle every day, but it only keeps like 20 eps (since there are like 4 on a day)
<pdragon> i don't record much old stuff with it. if i want to watch an old show, i just go download the whole season via torrent :)
 * rhpot1991 uses netflix for old stuff now
<javatexan> whats a good video card...not too overblown but clear on the tv...for using with ubuntu-mythtv?
<hexxeh> any geforce 5 or higher
<javatexan> you mean x500 or higher right, not 5x00 or higher?
<hexxeh> i mean 5x00 or higher
<javatexan> really....???  wow so XFX GeForce 7200 GS Video Card would be overkill, eh?
<pdragon> unless you need component video out or if you're plugging into an flatscreen tv that has DVI plugs
<javatexan> nope.....
<pdragon> yup, 5x00 series card with s-video out would be fine then
<javatexan> any of these guys worth staying away from , biostar, xfx, Evga, visiontek, KFA2, PNY?
<pdragon> biostar makes crap motherboards, so wouldn't trust their video
<pdragon> XFX, PNY and BFG are good
<javatexan> thanks.
<pdragon> I've had a few MSI cards with no problems either
<rhpot1991> I went with some asus ones
<rhpot1991> after having a hard time with evga ones
<pdragon> working on building one for my parents... what's the lowest you'd want to go for a processor if you're going to be recording/playing HD?
<pdragon> going with a core2duo. are the low-end ones of them good enough?
<javatexan> okay...which capture card do you guys like?
<pdragon> hauppauge
<javatexan> ok....which version...is the 500 worth the extra cash?
<pdragon> 150 if you just need a single tuner. or 500 if you need dual-tuner (or you can get 2 150s if you've got the space)
<rhpot1991> happauge for SD, hdhomerun for HD (I hear)
<javatexan> well i have two pci
<rhpot1991> get a 500
<pdragon> i'd go for the 500 then. just in case you need another slot for something
<rhpot1991> so you can leave one open incase you need anything
<javatexan> do they make a pci-e hap...i have a ton of those... :)
<rhpot1991> dunno about support
<pdragon> unfortunately, with mtyhtv you really can't go getting the latest and greatest stuff
<pdragon> takes time for drivers to be made available and supported well
<hexxeh> the company that makes the pcie bridge chip used on all pcie tuners hates linux & wishes cancer upon all linux developers and users
<hexxeh> so not happening
<javatexan> k...thanks....what do I need next?
<javatexan> got video card for playback...hap card....got the cable box  SA 3250HD....how do I do remote stuff, RF or IR
<hexxeh> you have a 3250hd? i thought you had a 4250hdc?
<javatexan> i am turning it in today...for the 3250 with Firewire turned on
<hexxeh> well, you don't want or need a hauppauge tuner then. the 3250 is completely firewire friendly
<javatexan> unfortunately....it doesn't look like the 3250Firewire works completely
<hexxeh> channel changing, and video streaming
<javatexan> it is...I read you couldnt see HBO or showtime etc
<javatexan> is that out of date
<hexxeh> urgh. might not be. depends on which channels your cable co permits you to watch
<javatexan> how would I telll?  don't tell me....plug it in and see .... LMAO?
<rhpot1991> heh, pretty much
<hexxeh> essentially. cab;e cos are a bit weird sometimes over what they permit you to do
<rhpot1991> depends how evil your cable co is
<javatexan> mines not that evil, just "special" and very backwoodsy, I had to show them how to hook up cablecards last week...It was fun ;)...they charged me $30 to do it too....Sad...so sad
<rhpot1991> you might have better luck then
<javatexan> so if i cant use the FW, what do I need to control the box?
<rhpot1991> hauppauge card with an ir blaster
<hexxeh> typically, an IR blaster :)
<rhpot1991> I think the 150 retail boxes come with them anymore, at least mine did
<rhpot1991> but my 350 didn't
<javatexan> how does myth get the remote...another ir blaster?
<rhpot1991> ir receiver
<rhpot1991> hauppauge cards generally come with them, and a remote
<rhpot1991> though a lot of people like the mce usb2 ones
<javatexan> are you guys using the ir blaster...how does that work...seems mythtv and the cable box would get out of sync every once in a while.
<javatexan> myth thinks its on channel 5 but the STB never changed channel...whatever
<Dr_willis> javatexan,  i imagine that can be an issue.
<javatexan> does it happen to yous guys?
<Dr_willis> Could have it send the channel change 2 or 3 times I guess if its a problem.
<Dr_willis> Ive given up on Using the STB and IRblaster for now. :(
<javatexan> ah...I see...so its FW or bust, eh?
<rhpot1991> I don't use one, just go cable into my cards
 * hexxeh uses DVB-T, no set-top boxes in sight
<Dr_willis> I havent had time to watch tv lately. So not been recording anything.
<javatexan> lol....
<Dr_willis> cable company here moved channels around also on me.. so all myt recordings were for the wrong channels for the last few weeks also. :(
<javatexan> ouch
<Dr_willis> they also changed the GUI to the STB's so now we have commercials/ads at the bottom of the Listings channel. :(
<Dr_willis> wife called them up and really ranted at them.
 * tgm4883 uses his Motorola 6200 over firewire
<Dr_willis> We dont aparently have any firewire STB's here yet. :(
<tgm4883> US?
<Dr_willis> yep.
<tgm4883> HD programming?
<Dr_willis> im not paying any extra for hd. So i have no HD channels
<WackoRobie> I am running a ATI Radeon 9200 128m and have issues with getting TV-out to work.  Has anyone gotten the xorg config to work for this card?
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well you have local HD channels, you just don't know it
<Dr_willis> they got the option.. but well - i have no HD tv's and no hd tuners, and no hd anything. :)
<Dr_willis> and i doubt if my cartoon network will look that much better for me. :)
<hexxeh> i'd kill for HD cartoon network!
<pdragon> cartoons actually look surprisingly better in HD
<hexxeh> cartoons are one of the main things that shows up in HD, IME
<Dr_willis> HD old cartoonds  :) see all the scratches and lint much clearer!
<hexxeh> they also show up bad compression really badly, as any gradienting or macroblocking or aliasing is so pronounced
<Dr_willis> they show up bad compression  badly? :)  I had to reread that a few times..
<Dr_willis> It just seems that for me and my needs/shows the whole hd  change is just a way to get more $$ from me. :)
<Dr_willis> I understand the digital is better, and  so forth. but It seems with the cable companies.. any 'new' things always adds up more and more cost.  seems the lower end tier servics should be getting cheaper. but they are not.
<pdragon> i just want a-la-carte tv service
<Dr_willis> They want us to us4e their STB's so they can try to shove this 'video on demand' stuff on us and make more $$
<pdragon> pay for the channels i want and not the others
<WackoRobie> I am running a ATI Radeon 9200 128m and have issues with getting TV-out to work.  Has anyone gotten the xorg config to work for this card?
<Dr_willis> redundant channels on the low range, and the digital  channels..
<Dr_willis> Like i NEED 4 Home Shopping Channels
<pdragon> WackoRobie: if no one is answering here, you can try the support forum
<WackoRobie> pdragon, didnt mean to double post.  I hadnt registered the nick yet and wasnt sure I had voice
<pdragon> ahh ok
<Dr_willis> may want to check the various fglrx forums/threads at the ubuntu pages. I recall ati out being very unsupported on some cards. :(
<rhpot1991> I don't like how ati changed their dual monitor config
<rhpot1991> none of the new ways seem to work on my amd64 box
<Dr_willis> only ati i have left is my laptop. And saving for a new one of those. :)
<WackoRobie> Suggestions on a realy cheap video card the will be fully compliant composite or s-video out?
<rhpot1991> nvidia 5x00 on up
<rhpot1991> but try your ati first
<rhpot1991> some of them work, some don't
<WackoRobie> oh.  I have been trying.  :)
<WackoRobie> about to try it right through a wall. ;)
<pdragon> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814125041
<WackoRobie> pdragon, Danka
<pdragon> been looking for parts for building one for my parents. just came across that like 20 minutes ago :)
<rhpot1991> PCIE
<rhpot1991> not sure if it matters to you WackoRobie
<pdragon> ahh yeah
<pdragon> My new mythtv box so far:  https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=5340734&WishListTitle=Parent%27s+DVR
<pdragon> think the processor is overkill? they may be getting an HDHomerun for local HD stuff, so can't go super low-end on the processor
<tgm4883> nope, thats about right
<pdragon> cool. thanks
<tgm4883> not sure about the HD though
<tgm4883> i'd say go with a seagate
<pdragon> why?
<tgm4883> warranty
<tgm4883> especially since you will be writing and deleting lots of large files
<tgm4883> at least get the extended warranty on the WD drive, although i dont know how good their warranty department is
<pdragon> http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/09/0651200
<pdragon> i'd read that recently, so was avoiding seagate
<tgm4883> note that the free agent series is the one they are talking about, and that is their external drive
<tgm4883> read some reviews on their internal drives, if you still go with WD (which isn't a problem, i've had good experience with them too), then at least get the extended warranty.  I think it's like $30 for the 3 yr
<pdragon> ahh ok
<tgm4883> i've just used seagate exclusively in the recent years due to the warranty.  Quality seems about the same as others
<tgm4883> although, i've noticed that my new sata seagate is a little louder that the ide seagate i had before.  Although that could be from a number of different things
<pdragon> western digitals already have a 3 year warranty
<tgm4883> is that new?
<pdragon> no
<pdragon> they've had that as long as i can remember
<rhpot1991> no they don't
<rhpot1991> it depends on the modle
<rhpot1991> they have a 1/3/5 year model
<pdragon> worked in a computer repair shop that typically got WD. they all had 3 years that we got
<tgm4883> I think the last drive i bought that way WD was back in 02-03, and they had 1 yr
<rhpot1991> retail ones are all 1 year now
<pdragon> ahh
<pdragon> these were all OEM
<rhpot1991> unless you pay for a "better" one
<rhpot1991> also they didn't include any kind of extended warranty packet in my mybook, so I dunno if they are eligible or not and its been a while since I got an internal WD drive
<pdragon> well, that one's got a 3 year
<rhpot1991> I think segates all have 5?
<tgm4883> http://support.wdc.com/warranty/policy.asp
<tgm4883> seagates have 5, not sure about seagate OEM
<tgm4883> it is a new thing
<pdragon> looks like just the externals have 1 year now
<WackoRobie> any thoughts on this card?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130295
<tgm4883> Effective for products purchased since August 1st, 2007. Drives purchased previously have 1 year warranty.
<pdragon> you need low profile, WackoRobie ?
<tgm4883> that is a low profile card
<WackoRobie> Nope
<tgm4883> or was that a question?
<pdragon> that's a low profile card
<tgm4883> WackoRobie, that card wont fit in your case
<pdragon> also not composite/component out
<rhpot1991> hmmm I should purchase the warranty on my mybook
<WackoRobie> I didnt realize the low profiles wouldnt fit in a standard case
<rhpot1991> thing seems flaky enough with its 1 year warranty
<pdragon> rhpot1991: i get internal drives with enclosure kits
<rhpot1991> it was a BF special
<pdragon> more expensive at first, but better in the long run
<rhpot1991> so it does the job for the price
<rhpot1991> but I randomly need to unplug it and plug it back in
<tgm4883> WackoRobie, they wont, they are built for slim cases
<pdragon> you can do that with enclosure kit ones
<WackoRobie> Worst part is that I need the vga and not DVI out
<rhpot1991> seems to be acting better since I plugged it into a different usb port
<rhpot1991> ya I know, I'm just saying thats how it acts flaky
<tgm4883> WackoRobie, thats easy, DVI - VGA adapter
<pdragon> ahh
<rhpot1991> WackoRobie: a lot of cards actually come with that adapter
<WackoRobie> wow.  I didnt realize those were that cheap
<WackoRobie> I made the assumption they were expensive
<pdragon> WackoRobie: do you need PCI, AGP or PCI Express?
<WackoRobie> this is what happens when you stop building your own PCs.  You quickly become a hardware moron
<rhpot1991> now I just need to get kernel logging to my router and then maybe I can figure out why this box randomly locks up
<WackoRobie> I am assuming PCI right now since the motherboard is fairly old.  Need to check the case tonight
<pdragon> definitely check that before you get anything
<rhpot1991> check and see if you can do agp
<rhpot1991> would be worth it
<WackoRobie> I am almost 100% sure its not AGP but it could be.
<WackoRobie> anyone still around?
<WackoRobie> pdragon, you still lurking?  :)
<rhpot1991> I am
<WackoRobie> Looking for a cheap pci/agp card for a low end test myth box
<rhpot1991> required output?
<WackoRobie> composite or s-video
<hexxington> fx5200
<rhpot1991> if you just want to test it, walk into your local best buy or circuit city, buy one  go home test it, then take it back
<WackoRobie> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130207
<WackoRobie> that work well?
<hexxington> any geforce 5 or better. any.
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121064
<rhpot1991> I have that one
<rhpot1991> and this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121542
<rhpot1991> 2nd doesn't have svideo though
<rhpot1991> both are fanless
<beavis> is anyone using the multichannel patch from #1104?
<WackoRobie> Thanks.  Tired of fighting the Radeon 9200 that I have
<rhpot1991> I'm surprised your having troubles with the 9200, its an older model
<rhpot1991> though I shelfed my 9600 pro in favor of an nvidia card too
<WackoRobie> Install is great
<WackoRobie> then I switch to svideo and boot and it dies
<rhpot1991> how does it die?
<rhpot1991> and what happened right after the install if you booted with svideo + vga plugged in
<rhpot1991> its been a while since I mess with ati, so I'm just going off memory of the old days
<WackoRobie> hmm.  Havent tried booting with both plugged in
<WackoRobie> boots to the point where it is doing the lirc background scripts.  Flashed the screen a few times, and then dumps to a "could not start X"  to many arguements or something along those lines
<rhpot1991> sounds like you did something wrong in the xorg config
<WackoRobie> well I havent changed anything in the xorg config yet because I am not sure what to try
<WackoRobie> only modification that I have made is using the mythcenter xorg config to change the card type
<rhpot1991> ah the screen and graphics helper
<rhpot1991> might be better just hacking xorg yourself
<rhpot1991> you can try using the aticonfig too
<WackoRobie> the aticonfig?
<WackoRobie> ok.  I see what you are saying now
<rhpot1991> backup your xorg.config first
<rhpot1991> it should back it up itself, but you should do it just incase
<MindandMetal> hello all.  So, having just confirmed that my card is working fine outside of Myth, in myth, I try to start live tv and it flashes a quick black screen at me and then drops back to main page.  any ideas on where to go from here?
<rhpot1991> MindandMetal: /var/log/mythtv/
<rhpot1991> check the backend and frontend logs
<MindandMetal> "./mythconverge/recorded is marked as crashed and should be repaired"
<MindandMetal> I see
<rhpot1991> hmmmm
<rhpot1991> your db
<MindandMetal> how to repair?
<rhpot1991> launch MCC
<MindandMetal> MCC?
<rhpot1991> under advanced management, click optimize tables
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu control centre
<MindandMetal> daily mythtv database optimization yes?
<rhpot1991> or you can run it cli: optimize_mythdb.pl in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib
<rhpot1991> I would enable that, but make sure you click the button to do that right now
<MindandMetal> ok, has been done
<rhpot1991> try to launch again and see what happens
<MindandMetal> ok, going to restart.  I have another issue, but I'll inquire about it in a moment perhaps.  if I launch mythtv from command line then I get a pink screen and such.  but, that's happening now and I'm getting channel sound, so it looks like that fixed it.  thanks, I'll brb to confirm
<MindandMetal> ok, repairing the db fixed the tv issue
<MindandMetal> thank you
<rhpot1991> no problem
<rhpot1991> did you check the enable daily repairing?
<MindandMetal> yes I did
<MindandMetal> so, now about the pink screen I get when starting myth from the terminal window.  not a huge deal, since I don't intend to do that except for when troubleshooting, but annoying all the same because I have to restart my machine in order to not get the pink screen even in myth once it's happened...
<MindandMetal> any ideas?
<WackoRobie> rhpot1991, ok  I booted with both VGA and composite video plugged in
<MindandMetal> mostly just what causes it, so that I can be educated
<rhpot1991> MindandMetal: thats strange, though I vaguely remember seeing something along the lines of that related to a video driver, try searching the forums
<WackoRobie> boot process was displayed on both and when it got to the spot where it fails with just the TV it switched to monitor only but didnt fail
<rhpot1991> did you try the aticonfig?
<superm1> what is with all these pink screen problems...
<WackoRobie> working on that next
<superm1> known bug in the present nvidia-glx-new driver?
<rhpot1991> are we supposed to be using that driver?
 * rhpot1991 is still using the old nvidia driver
<hexxington> superm1, yeah, known bug
<superm1> hexxington, has it been fixed upstream?
<superm1> upstream, meaning nvidia's newer release after we created nvidia-glx-new
<hexxington> superm1, not in a stable release. it's fixed in the beta driver
<superm1> hexxington, oh that's really a shame
<mthaddon> anyone know which branch on launchpad I'd grab to look at the source for the frontend?
<MindandMetal> I don't know about other people, but it's not a big deal for me, because it only happens when I try to start myth from the terminal
<superm1> mthaddon, the source for the frontend directly isn't managed on launchpad, but the source of the debian/ directory is
<superm1> mthaddon, the soure for the rest of the frontend is on svn.mythtv.org
<mthaddon> ok, thx :)
<mthaddon> it'd be nice to mirror that to launchpad so I could use bzr to hack on it - might look into that
<MindandMetal> question, completely off the subject:  In chat, sometimes I'll get what looks like a prvt message (in this window with a yellow box around it) is that private?  how to I send the same type without actually sending a private message new window thing?
<rhpot1991> MindandMetal: like this?
<MindandMetal> yes, like that
<rhpot1991> its cause your name was in the message
<MindandMetal> rhpot1991: so, something like this?
<rhpot1991> yep
<MindandMetal> ahah, ok, thnx, that was befuddling me
<rhpot1991> so is it recommended to use nvidia-glx-new or stick with nvidia-glx?
<MindandMetal> I'm using the proprietary nvidia (restricted driver) but I'm not sure if that's the best idea.  I am pushing my signal out to an HD plasma, and I'm not sure I have the best picture quality I should
<hexxington> rhpot1991, which one supports your hardware? that's the main issue
<rhpot1991> what is the hardware range like?
<hexxington> nvidia-glx-new: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/README/appendix-a.html
<hexxington> nvidia-glx: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9639/README/appendix-a.html
<hexxington> nvidia-glx-legacy: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7185/README/README
<WackoRobie> WackoRobie hates ATI
<MindandMetal> it appears my card is listed on both the glx-new and just glx appendix.  I have a pcie geforce 7300 LE
<WackoRobie> ok.  when I try and run aticonfig --tv-info it just hangs
<rhpot1991> it looks like both my cards are supported by both of them
<WackoRobie> any have a suggestion as to why when I run aticonfig --tv-info it just hangs and doesnt output anything
<rhpot1991> go look up what you need to plug into xorg.config by hand
<WackoRobie> I started there but seem to not be able to find anything
<rhpot1991> ask back here again and see if you can find someone who currently runs one
<WackoRobie> I am starting to get that feeling. :)
<WackoRobie> Part of the reason I was contemplating picking up something more supported
<superm1> WackoRobie, amdcccle actually can usually turn on ati's stuff
<superm1> via a gui
<WackoRobie> superml, not sure what amdcccle
<superm1> well if you have it in your MCC, you can run it from there
<WackoRobie> superml, can I do it from the command line since I am remoting in right now?
<superm1> WackoRobie, if you are X forwarding
<superm1> sudo amdcccle
<superm1> if its instlaled
<superm1> installed even
<rhpot1991> superm1 I didn't see it in my ubuntu apt
<superm1> rhpot1991, oh that's a shame
<rhpot1991> do you need to get it from some other location?
<superm1> well I use the drivers right from amd built packages
<superm1> so i get it via that
<rhpot1991> I'm interested cause I had problems with an ati card on my amd64 and gave up and worked on other stuff
<WackoRobie> hah
<rhpot1991> is it different than the flgrx-config?
<WackoRobie> new errors now
<superm1> i wonder why it doesn't ship in the ubuntu driver package
<superm1> yes
<WackoRobie> [  149.448000] serial8250: too much work for irq11
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure it isn't in there, but searching on apt didn't come up with anything, so he would have to verify
<WackoRobie> thats what I get now that I ran the aticonfig --initial
<superm1> well it might be part of xorg-driver-fglrx
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> does it work well for dual monitors?
<rhpot1991> thats the problem I was having, I was so used to hacking xorg myself and now there are all these fancy tools to do it and none of them worked
<superm1> well ...
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it works
<superm1> i'll say that
 * rhpot1991 misses xinerama
<rhpot1991> someday when I am not distracted by shiny things I will get to it
<rhpot1991> superm1: ever see any of your boxes randomly crash (system completely unresponsive) and leave behind a recording of 1B in size?  My master backend is doing that about once a month.
<superm1> rhpot1991, no haven't
<rhpot1991> I'm gonna try to log kernel messages out to my router and see if that gives any clues, it seems like its hardware but its strange cause everything works then it doesn't and I've testing the hard drives and the ram
<rhpot1991> it almost seems like its the tuner with it leaving behind the shell of a recording like that
<rhpot1991> superm1: how does this lircd_conf line work in hardware.config
<rhpot1991> LIRCD_CONF="hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge"
<rhpot1991> does it automagically know to look in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/
<rhpot1991> for that file
<rhpot1991> the old method I used to use, you placed that in /etc/lirc yourself
<superm1> rhpot1991, during the reconfigure step
<superm1> or installation
<superm1> it grabs it from /usr/share/lirc/remotes
<superm1> and copies it over
<rhpot1991> copies to lircd.conf?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> for hardy i'm going to see if i can write a patch to just let it "include"
<rhpot1991> ah ok, that makes more sense now
<superm1> but haven't gotten around to it yet
<rhpot1991> Should I talk to someone about the ipod export script I have going at some point?  I posted a comment in the blueprint and said words when someone was asking about functionality that knoppmyth had.
<rhpot1991> also a guy in #mythtv-users has a mythbunutu install that lirc wasn't working on, seems hardcoding the device in hardware.config worked
<rhpot1991> not sure its worth noting at all
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah what do you have for your ipod scrpit?
<superm1> i started to modify myth2ipod
<superm1> to get it working properly, but haven't finished it
<rhpot1991> its worth noting that he had more than one ir receiver hooked up at install too
<superm1> yeah that makes things pretty messy
<rhpot1991> superm1: I took the export script that was on the mythtv wiki, modified it to work with ubuntu ffmpeg, added some random queries to grab data for the showing and then modify the mp4 with atomic parsley to have it show up as a tv show in itunes with whatever info was available
<superm1> oooh nice
<rhpot1991> also added in hooks for different qualities and I made myself custom user jobs for them
<superm1> so how does it know what rate to transcode at?
<superm1> and does h264 turn out better?
<rhpot1991> passed to the cli
<rhpot1991> and I haven't tried h264, just mp4
<rhpot1991> I was under the impression that the stock ffmpeg in gutsey didn't do h264 well
<rhpot1991> and that itunes is hella picky about it
<superm1> well the new ffmpeg in hardy has some nice x264 stuff
<superm1> and my ipod touch likes to play h264
<superm1> rhpot1991, if you want to take over that spec though
<superm1> and get things nicely going
<superm1> i'll help you with the packaging for it
<rhpot1991> should it be more than a script though?
<rhpot1991> it would be nice to have a menu for it, but I haven't the faintest clue where to attack that from
<superm1> well i think setting up a transcoding job in the postinstall script
<superm1> would be awesome
<superm1> and then maybe patching mythweb to have a link to it too
<rhpot1991> I was gonna mess with podcasts at some point
<rhpot1991> set that up and just let itunes garble them up
<rhpot1991> I'll catch you on here sometime this week and talk about how I should get a dev environment setup
<rhpot1991> so I can mess with some hardy stuff
<rhpot1991> in theory this wouldn't be available till then, or no?
 * rhpot1991 is an ubuntu dev n00b
<superm1> well in theory
<superm1> backporting is feasible but usually messy
<superm1> especially with needing to use the newer ffmpeg possibly
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> itunes itself has a character limit for mp4's too
<rhpot1991> gotta go visit my Realtor, I'll catch you on dev sometime and talk to you about it some more
<superm1> okay
<superm1> cya
<rhpot1991> cya
<nettow0822> hey all
<nettow0822>  Does gusty nfs default to udp or tcp?
<hansoffate> is it easy to add an HD so that myth will record to it at a later time?
<hansoffate> anyone here got a suggestion for processor/mobo for a myth system that may eventually record HD?
<hexxington> hansoffate, EU or US?
<hansoffate> US
<hexxington> anything vaguely modern will do, assuming you can get HD into your machine
<hansoffate> i am rebuilding my HTPC because for some reaosn, i got a powersurge, and it destroyed my last
<hexxington> your options on that front are FTA terrestrial (ATSC) or a firewire-connected set-top cable box (e.g. moto 6200)
<hansoffate> im doing a newegg build to see how much this HTPC will be, but i don't know what processor/mobo to use
<hansoffate> i think superm1 or tgm4883  suggested a C2D if i want to record HD programming
<MindandMetal> I just picked up a amd64x2 6400+ and it works beautifully.
<tgm4883> you can get away with a X2 3800+
<MindandMetal> I think I read somewhere that around the 2gig mark is minimum for the old single cores
<hexxington> you need c2d for HD in europe. in yankland, you use a less complex codec for HD
<hansoffate> k, suggestion on socket? am2 or 939?
<hexxington> if you're buying a new machine, buy intel not amd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-19
<hansoffate> ok
<hansoffate> yea i am buying a new machine
<hexxington> there's no comparison, performancewise. if you're insistent on amd for some bizarre reason, you want am2
<hansoffate> naa, just trying to make a good HD system, that will last for a while
<hansoffate> don't want to have to build a new one in 2 years when supposedly SD content dies
<hansoffate> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115031
<MindandMetal> in all the benchmarks I've read I would agree, go intel, but if you get a black edition amd then they can be overclocked and the difference between intel/amd narrows a lot
<hansoffate> is that processor good enough
<hansoffate> how sad, my HTPC will be so much better then my PC that i actually use ....
<MindandMetal> lol, mines the same way
<hansoffate> k thanks for the help guys, i guess i'll go with that processor
<tgm4883> I couldn't tell you much about that processor versus my 6300, (other than the different FSB and core), but my fan barely runs, which is kinda nice
<hansoffate> i see
<tgm4883> get a good board though
<tgm4883> maybe something that will allow a good upgrade path in the future
<hansoffate> k, when i find a board i like, i'll paste it and ask for your/others opinions
<MindofMetal-away> off hand question. is it possible to use say the remote receiver that comes with the Hauppauge usb remote receiver with an all in one remote?  say through a custom lirc config or something?
<hansoffate> tgm4883: what do you think about this mobo?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131046
<hansoffate> or anyone else that wants to comment
<tgm4883> hansoffate, you might want to check the linux compatibility of that board.  I seem to remember some problem with the P5L boards from asus
<famicon> bored
<famicon> bored bored bored
<JThundley> play in traffic
<famicon> gets old fast
<hansoffate> tgm4883: supposedly fedora 8 got installed without a problem on that board
<tgm4883> sorry, check ubuntu compatibility
<hexxington> 945g ought to be fine
<hansoffate> k, i think it will work, i'll stick with this board
<hansoffate> http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/samsung-hpt4254/4507-6482_7-32399836.html?tag=specs  - thats the tv i will be hooking up this box too
<hansoffate> should i hook it up in the PC hookup or hook it up with a dvi -> hdmi to get the best resolution?
<hansoffate> by pc hookup ... i mean VGA
<hexxington> gah, what is it with plasmas and silly resolutions
<hexxington> doesn't matter how you hook it up, i suspect. go with vga for least pain, IME
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> are you planning on doing HD?
<hansoffate> tgm4883:  now, i don't plan on recording HD, but i do plan to have HD Avi's  that i would like to play through mythvideo and would like to display the best
<hexxington> tgm4883, TECHNICALLY that screen gets itself an "hd ready" sticker in .uk - technically
<famicon> use hdmi
<hexxington> famicon, why?
<famicon> easier
<famicon> plus no hassle with audio cables
<mindofmetal> theory says that the only difference between hdmi and dvi is that hdmi passes audio along with the video
<mindofmetal> if you pump your sound out to an outside receiver, hdmi is a waste
<tgm4883> is audio supported over hdmi in linux yet?
<famicon> and you can allways hookup another pc tft in case you want to do some quick tweaks
<hexxington> famicon, easier how? it's a 1024x768 screen, most samsungs only allow proper HD resolutions via hdmi. so there's an extra layer of pointless scaling in there
<hexxington> and probably the need for modelines
<famicon> huh
<famicon> in that case dont buy that tv
<famicon> it sucks
<hansoffate> hahah too late
<mindofmetal> I like dvi myself, but that's based on the copy protection crap that they want to pass via hdmi
<hansoffate> so i should get a video card w/ dvi and hook it up with a dvi->hdmi cable  and run the audio with a 1/8" to RCA audio?
<mindofmetal> but then, I'm not sure I've got myself an HD picture here on my HDTV
<mindofmetal> that's what I would suggest.  some mobo's are coming now with hdmi out on them as well though, save yourself a slot if it's an nvidia based chipset
<hexxington> mindframe-, DVI supports HDCP as well
<famicon> well erhm
<famicon> isnt hdcp mandatory for some media
<hexxington> mindofmetal, ^^
<famicon> not that i care
<hexxington> famicon, yes, if the disc demands it
<mindofmetal> they are trying to push it being maditory, and the new blu rays and such demand it.  if you don't have it they'll only play at a lower resolution
<famicon> good reason not to buy the disc
<famicon> and just download it
<hansoffate> hahah agreed
<tgm4883> well advocating piracy is a bad thing
<famicon> nah
<famicon> piracy is great
<mindofmetal> but I'll advocate playing your owned media any way you choose to without them sitting there telling you what you can play it on and how
<hansoffate> so ... does dvi->hdmi cable with 1/8" to rca audio sound ok?
<famicon> especially when you get screwed over by the people who produce mediover stuff
<tgm4883> and while bluray and HDDVD have it available, it's not forced
<famicon> hah
<famicon> so what, piracy is awesome
<mindofmetal> dvi to dvi input or through hdmi converted cable without 1/8th rca sounds good.  but if you want to go one step further, go with optical into a receiver capable of decoding DTS and such
<hansoffate> my reciever is shitty and is about 10 years old.
<famicon> tgm4883 we are dealing with people who think its "OK" to charge people multiple times for the same content simply because its stored on a different media
<hexxington> my receiver kicks your arse, and famicon's arse, and mindofmetal's arse
<hexxington> it was expensive though :(
<mindofmetal> I don't know, I've got a pretty nice receiver
<famicon> hexxington what receiver?
<hexxington> onkyo tx-sr605
<famicon> that is quite nice
<mindofmetal> Yamaha HTR-5960 is what I'm running
<famicon> I dont have one
<famicon> dont need it
<hexxington> i have too many games consoles and not enough connectors on my tv
<hexxington> mindofmetal, nice spec, retro connectivity
<tgm4883> famicon, what they charge is not my area of interest.  The current laws of your country are.  The current policy on this channel and all other *buntu* channels is no talk of piracy.  This will be the only warning.
<famicon> tgm4883 in my country it is covered under fair use
<hexxington> famicon, downloading movies you don't own isn't fair use
<tgm4883> famicon, that may be the case, but the policy of the channel is no talk.
<famicon> oh dear
<mindofmetal> so lets talk about remotes :P
<hansoffate> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127273 - is that video card good enough for my tv?  it supports the resolution i need
<hexxington> hansoffate, yeah, fine
<hansoffate> thanks
<hexxington> hansoffate, i use the same chipset in my myth machine
<mindofmetal> is it possible through a custom lirc config to use an all in one remote with a hauppauge usb remote receiver?
<famicon> i dont see why not
<mindofmetal> damn, I just bought that graffics card 3 weeks ago for 70 dollars
<hexxington> mindofmetal, HOW? it's a £25 card! has been for about 18 months!
<mindofmetal> bah!  maybe not the exact card, exact chipset, the 7300LE pcie card, but mines not a silent card, it has a fan, but I bought it from one of the local hardware bigstores (Fry's)
<hexxington> amp! http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/product_en_5710611.html
<hansoffate> sweet got my full system built now - 491.92    after mail in and combo packages it should be around 450.
<hansoffate> 500gb drive should be enough space for recordings .... right?  my old one that got fried had only 250 and it was fine
<hexxington> depends how much recording you want to do!
<hexxington> it's 2gb/hour for most of my stuff
<tgm4883> 500 should be fine, even for HD content
<hansoffate> k, thanks for all the help on this build.  Now time to trouble shoot my grandpa's mythtv system.  I finally got almost everything working.  The only thing I need to get is mythmusic. For some reason, it isn't able to add the mp3s in the network share.  Even though mythvideo can add the avi/mpegs in the network share.
<hansoffate> it's driving me crazy
<famicon> nfs?
<hansoffate> samba - cifs
<hansoffate> got his box shared  like   /Share/Musik (mp3s)   and /Share/Video (avi/mpegs)   mounted to /mnt/Share  where the Musik and Video folders display.   I can play the mp3s over the network with mplayer, but for some reason, mythmusic doesn't seem to find them
<alexvd> tgm4883: i am still having nvidia driver issues since rolling back to 9631.  it seems to default back to the vesa driver
<hansoffate> anyways, back to work on this, thanks for the help guys, if anyone has any ideas on what the issue may be, please let me know
<alexvd> hansoffate is the music on a upnp box?
<hansoffate> universal plug and play box?  i don't really understand what you are asking
<alexvd> if the music is on a device that is a media server that serves up the music via upnp it wont work until .21.  Looking at your post it looks like you are using samba so I am guessing its a hard drive on another computer.  So it doesnt seem to apply
<alexvd> did you set the permission properly on the folders
<mindofmetal> ok, someone please throw me a bone for some guidance on my display.  I have geforce 7300LE working on nvidia's restricted drivers (version 100.14.19) passing through DVI to my 42in plasma. some channels have tearing, no channels fit right on the screen despite the aspect ration change (W in mythtv watch tv) and over all, just not sure I'm getting the picture I should be.
<alexvd> mindofmetal you may have overscan unless your plasma does 1 to 1 pixel mapping
<mindofmetal> hrm, I'm not sure if my plasma does... ok, I should find that out
<alexvd> mindofmetal in setting tv playback you can adjust overscan.  as for tearing you need to enable opengl vsync and then go into nvidia-settings and disable vsync and blitter
<alexvd> mindofmetal also run top from a terminal to make sure you are not pegging your processor and make sure you have "useevents" "true" in your xorg file
<mindofmetal> forgive me if I'm a newb (I am) but will opengl give me my hidef picture?  I thought Xv was required for that.  or are those not different?
<alexvd> xv is for a computer that has low processor power and wants to run hd if you have dualcore 3.3ghz and above you probably wont need it.  Your card and monitor should have passed EDID information but you may want to check what modeline you are running.  your plasma more than likely is 720p
<mindofmetal> how do I check the modeline?
<alexvd> check your xorg file
<alexvd> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mindofmetal> ok, I see my monitor listed as a generic monitor, and has several modes available.  I don't see it telling me what it's running at though.  through the nvidia configuration utility it says it's at  1024x768, I have a acuire edid button that allows me to save a edid.bin file.  do I need to merge that with my xorg.conf in some fashion?
<mindofmetal> tv is supposed to be able to do 1080i, and I can when I have my ATSC antena hooked up to it (I think)
<alexvd> ok i am not familiar with plasma that much but if the native resolution is 1080i that is what you want to force.  you can do that by commenting out the 1024X768 and do 1920x1080i
<mindofmetal> I have an entry in my xorg.conf "nvidia-auto-select" should I comment that out as well to force the 1920?  also, I have a mode listing for 1920x1080, but it doesn't have the "i".  still the same thing?
<alexvd> yes that should be the way to go.  Hey before you change anything make a backup of this xorg file.  I would also suggest you go here and read first.  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84545
<alexvd> mindofmetal please backup your xorg to xorg,old before you make changes
<mindofmetal> yes, that is a wise idea
<mindofmetal> testing
<mindofmetal> ok, well that was a mess.
<mindofmetal> ok, well trying to comment out resolutions didn't work out for me.
<mindofmetal> if I acquire the edid through the nvidia driver utiltiy, how do I point my xorg.conf to it?
<mindofmetal> or rather, have it included, or.... something.  I'm not even sure if I'm making sense
<javatexan> howdy all...I have mythbuntu setup...i think...it keeps wanting to go to autoconfig on network and getting the wrong address.  Anyways....I need to be able to login and run mythtv frontend as a window....how and where do I do this?
<javatexan> is it in the mythtv control center somewhere?
<mindofmetal> it's in setup, either the frontend or backend setup, can't remember which.  but there is an option to run the frontend in a window
<javatexan> Okay...I will look again...thanks
<mindofmetal> ok, i'ts in the front end, setup, appearance, second screen gives the option to run in a window
<tazgodx> anyone here actually set up the set top box motorolla DCT-2244?
<tazgodx> or better question whats a good STB from comcast, and enables the firewire?
<mindofmetal> *sigh*
<mindofmetal> ok, not having any luck here at all getting my geforce 7300LE (connected via DVI) to 1080i on my 42" plasma
<mindofmetal> tried many different xorg.conf changes, nothing seems to be working out here
<javatexan> can you use xmltv in the US?  Or do you have to go with schedulesdirect?
<tazgodx> have to use SD
<javatexan> doh....
<javatexan> really?????
<mindofmetal> I don't think he'd lie to you
<javatexan> darn..;) just checkin
<javatexan> that could be why my be is not workin
<javatexan> the fe keeps saying something about not being able to find the be....I know I have days like this, but this is software...shouldn't be doing that...the only step I skipped was the SD part b/c I don't have an account yet....I am doing that now....  How do I fix the BE now...?
<tazgodx> i think i might ahve to get a new STB
<tazgodx> maybe ill just get the motorola 6200
<tazgodx> i really need a new TV, definatly need HD TV soon
<mindofmetal> haven't used a set top box in forever myself.  to many channels, still nothing to watch.
<mindofmetal> ah, but an HD tv, love mine.  to bad I bought when prices were so much higher
<tazgodx> i mostly watch normal cable, but i want to watch some G4 and HBO
<mindofmetal> I'm lucky really, the only channel outside of what I can grab off air (ATSC) that I want to watch is the discovery channel.  and that comes in my basic cable package
<tazgodx> i watch a lot of basic cable
<mindofmetal> although it would be nice to have the extra science, discovery, and history channels
<tazgodx> USA, Spike, Cartoon Network
<tazgodx> but i watch a few digital cable channels
<mindofmetal> if I had them, I'd probably find things to watch.  hence why I don't have them
<tazgodx> haha
<mindofmetal> I'm about to through my #*&!!# tv out the window right now
<tazgodx> throw?
<mindofmetal> throw, yes
<tazgodx> lol
<mindofmetal> forgive me, mindofmetal is a bit rusty and frustrated tonight.
<mindofmetal> can't even type clearly
<tazgodx> lol
<mindofmetal> testing
<mindofmetal> *cuss*
<tazgodx> you can't cuss more than this show im watching now
<mindofmetal> I can cuss to make a sailor blush.
<mindofmetal> I've had people tell me to "keep it down man, there are mechanics around"
<tazgodx> ever see the documentary aristocrats?
<mindofmetal> no, haven't seen it
<tazgodx> haha, just watch it to see how much cussing goes on
<mindofmetal> perhaps someday
<tazgodx> i hate documentaries
<tazgodx> but this one keeps my interest
<tazgodx> its all based around a joke called the aristocrats
<tazgodx> which is said to be the "dirtiest joke ever!"
<mindofmetal> one time show or a series?
<tazgodx> its a documentary movie
<tazgodx> only one
<mindofmetal> gotcha
<mindofmetal> I'll have to check it out
<mindofmetal> the aristocrats?  with the comedians and such?  released in 2005ish?  k, just put it on my netflix queue
<tazgodx> yeah
<tazgodx> thats where i first saw it, netflix
<tazgodx> superm1: you around?
<superm1> sure
<tazgodx> you just like to hide
<tazgodx> ok, can i record a HD channel through a motorola 6200 Firewire port, and watch on SD TV?
<superm1> from the same cable box?
<mindofmetal> superm1 any idea where I would start digging to figure out why I can't get my box to show 1080i on my HDTV?  and how to fix/force the issue
<mindofmetal> ?
<superm1> mindofmetal, turn up verbosity on your X log
<superm1> and look at it
<superm1> it tells you why it didn't like the EDID
<mindofmetal> so, verbosity of maybe level 6?
<mindofmetal> and, where do I change that?
<superm1> change it in the /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<tubetopbaby> howdy all!
<mindofmetal> thanks superm1, howdy tubetop
<tubetopbaby> I apparently completely dorked my BE...is there a way to go back to setit up again?
<tubetopbaby> the FE cant apparently connect to BE and it is probably b/c I didnt have SchedulesDirect account yet... :)
<superm1> launch mythtv-setup
<superm1> to set it up again
<mindofmetal> don't think it's that tubetop, I don't have a schedulesdirect account and mine can't talk and play together
<tubetopbaby> from terminal or gui?
<superm1> doesnt matter
<tazgodx> no superm1 i want to get a 6200 STB and plug it in with firwire into my mythbox, and output from my mythbox to my SDTV
<superm1> yeah that should work fine
<mindofmetal> ok, I'm just not seeing the option to increase the verbosity in that gdm-cdd.conf file.  do I have to add a line?
<superm1> you add a command line option to it
<superm1> i dont know off hand what it is
<tubetopbaby> okay;....when setting up the SA4250HDC firewire  how do I know which port or node?
<tubetopbaby> it defaults to 1294 port 0 and Node:2
<tubetopbaby> whats the difference between connection type point to point and broadcast, in this situation?
<tubetopbaby> i dont think the firewire is working.....I'll have to wait until I get the 3250HD tomorrow I guess....How do I finish the setup now?
<tubetopbaby> I am at the mythbuntu main mythtv-setup screen with 1-5 listed....how do I exit and continue the process?
<tubetopbaby> i don't want to loose these settings and I want the BE to be happy
<superm1> hit esc
<superm1> to quit
<superm1> brb myself
<tubetopbaby> yes...it is filling the db...thanks
<tubetopbaby> i think its in an infinite loop
<tubetopbaby> nope...it is getting different info each time....sorry
<tubetopbaby> I cant vnc to to work at all
<tubetopbaby> what process should be running with vnc4server?
<tubetopbaby> mythbuntu says the service is enabled...but I cant find the ps?
<tubetopbaby> maybe if i restart?
<sebrock> sdf
<sebrock> superm1: sorry, havnt had time to check on the codes for the imon pad yet. However, I'm getting some lag whenever I press the remote. Guessing the USB is sharing IRQ or something. Anyway, I'll check back after xmas. Happy Xmas everybody, and keep up the good work!
<javatexan> howdy all!!!
<javatexan> howdy yall!!!!
<javatexan> my BE keeps crashing and the FE complains if IP is setup right....doesnt seem to be starting on restart....any ideas on where to start hunting?
<javatexan> how do I tell if the backend is running?
<javatexan> what is console-kit-dae process?
<pdragon> not sure what that is, but you can check the logs in /var/log/mythtv
<javatexan> if i ps -lA i have like 5 mythfrontend.re.....is that normal?
<pdragon> only see one on mine, so don't think so
<pdragon> i'm not watching tv or anything now, tho, so dunno if more get started up then
<javatexan> how do i run the setup again for the be...I found the problem
<pdragon> just remoted into it now for IRC :)
<javatexan> lol...thanks for the help...I am such a noooooooooob with this systme.....it seems so magical right now and I hate that feeling
<pdragon> from the CLI, i'm not sure. you can get to it from the MCC
<rhpot1991> mythtv-setup I think
<rhpot1991> it requires x though
<javatexan> thanks.....found the problem...I moved the recordings folder out from under its nose.....LOL oops
<javatexan> it didnt like that ;)
<pdragon> ahh yeah, i've done that one
<rhpot1991> javatexan: if you have mythweb setup you can often adjust things like that in there too
<rhpot1991> gotta be careful though as there is no verification
<rhpot1991> its a savior when you break things while you are at work
<javatexan> ok...thanks....didnt know that ... thanks.  I haven't tried the web interface yet
<pdragon> don't think you can adjust folder locations over mythweb, can you?
<javatexan> still toooooooooo noooooooooooobish
<pdragon> hrm... can't get to mythweb myself now for some reason
<rhpot1991> pdragon: there is a settings section
<rhpot1991> where you can modify pretty much anything
<pdragon> guess i never really looked hard there. just remember going there and seeing settings, but not modifying them
<pdragon> now i have to wait til i get home to figure out why i can't get to it :/
<javatexan> i think I am going to restart the box.  I don't know why all these processes are running.....I have been pretty hard on it lately.  It wont be able to connect to STB though...I hope that doesnt make it too mad
<javatexan> lol...i know the feeling
<javatexan> should I exit myth before I shutdown or restart or is it okay with getting shutdown from system?
<rhpot1991> I normally don't
<javatexan> k...just checkin....you never know
<rhpot1991> I would recommend enabling the mysql daily optimization though
<rhpot1991> its on the last tab of MCC IIRC
<javatexan> k...i think i did set that
<javatexan> so if I plop a .avi or a mpeg file into ...../mythtv/recordings.... what would happen?  Would that add it to my library or should i plop them in /mythtv/videos???
<rhpot1991> nothing would happen
<rhpot1991> it just sits there
<rhpot1991> you can plop them into the videos directory
<rhpot1991> and scan that with the video manager
<rhpot1991> or you can plop them into recordings then create db entries for them
<rhpot1991> there is a script to do that, let me check
<javatexan> okay...ill try...my damn cable box's FIREWIRE is off, so I am dying to try SOMETHING!!!!!
<javatexan> thanks for looking
<pdragon> the easiest thing is dropping it in the videos folder than going to the Setup Video Manager to scan it in
<pdragon> that's what i do
<rhpot1991> !orphan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orphan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhpot1991> !orphaned
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orphaned - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhpot1991> If your backup was out of date, you may have orphaned videos in your myth/tv folder. To make these videos available for viewing you'll need to download the source distribution of mythtv and run myth.rebuilddatabase.pl --dbhost=localhost, which is located in the contrib directory.  This adds the missing videos to the database.  You'll be prompted to enter names for the orphaned videos.
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib
<rhpot1991> is where thats located it
<javatexan> cool....not sure I can handle source distribution right now ;)  I barely got mythbuntu up and running....naw...just kidding....  Sure...I love doing opensource dev how do i set it up?  Is there a pretty good website to follow?
<rhpot1991> nah, its just a script sitting there
<rhpot1991> all you need to do is run it
<javatexan> k
<rhpot1991> mythvideo may be easier from a UI standpoint though
<rhpot1991> try both and see what you think
<rhpot1991> I prefer to not have things in mythvideo, but to each his own
<javatexan> how do i find out the current version of my mythtv installation?
<javatexan> not sure which svn trunk to get ;)
<rhpot1991> wait wait
<rhpot1991> what are you doing?
<rhpot1991> that should exist on your system already
<rhpot1991> contrib comes with the backend
<javatexan> oh....okay...sorry....
<javatexan> LOL
<javatexan> LMAO
<rhpot1991> sorry, should read what I pasted from another site
<rhpot1991> said words about downloading in there, didn't realize it
<javatexan> np....I am gullable this morning....not enough sleep... ;P
<javatexan> can avis live in recordings or do they have to be mpeg2 or mpeg4?
<javatexan> mpeg2 and/or mpeg4 ...sorry
<rhpot1991> should be ok
<Iolaus> Hey all, does anyone have any idea why scan displacement doesn't seem to be working for me?  I'm using a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-USB2.
<rhpot1991> as you can transcode your recordings to xvid
<javatexan> man vnc is not perfect...kind of slow
<rhpot1991> I prefer nx myself
<javatexan> rhpot1991: I am trying the script now...but I get:  Can't locate Date/Parse.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /us
<javatexan> r/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at myth.rebuilddatabase.pl line 54.
<javatexan> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at myth.rebuilddatabase.pl line 54.
<rhpot1991> try to 'sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv'
<javatexan> is it a CPAN addition
<rhpot1991> you can prob get it on apt, see if that works
<javatexan> k...brb
<javatexan> wow....92 to install....
<rhpot1991> you can try doing mythtv-backend instead of mythtv, but eh
<rhpot1991> or you can pick out pm'
<javatexan> np...got 300GB on that HD...
<rhpot1991> pm's by hand if you are worried about it
<javatexan> I wanted to get to the point of doing dev on mythtv anyways....I miss writing "real" software
<javatexan> been a professor tooooooooo long.... ;)
<javatexan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv!
<rhpot1991> I would think being a professor would let you have some time to work on side projects during your office hours
<rhpot1991> I guess it all depends on the college
<javatexan> yeah...we actually take up and grade homework and programs...so that takes more time....
<javatexan> usually that would be true tho
<rhpot1991> I knew some professors who had students helping out teaching classes and doing some of that work
<javatexan> we've gotten really big on the research thing, so no one does what they couldn't get a paper out of
<javatexan> yeah...we don't do that yet...we still dont have a phd...we have a really strong MS program tho
<javatexan> i worked on n tiered systems in industry for 10 years....i am pining to get back to some real code....over the summer to help ease the pining...I wrote a cheezy game for the Half-life2 engine...It was ugly, but it gave me a chance to drill down into a nontrivial system
<javatexan> naw...i should really get a summer gig for this summer... I just hate to look  ;)
<javatexan> the money would be nice...:)
<rhpot1991> could prob look for some freelance job that doesn't tie you to anything
<rhpot1991> 2nd jobs suck though
<javatexan> i know...i did 2 jobs the first 2.5 years I was here.....good way to have a meltdown...LOL  I really need something laid back.  LOL as if you can find that... ;)
<javatexan> can you find Date/Parse.pm for me on your system...?
<javatexan> prolly a include path problem
<rhpot1991> that didn't fix it?
<rhpot1991> try 'sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv-backend' too
<rhpot1991> see if that has any others
<hexxington> it won't
<hexxington> mythtv and mythtv-backend come from the same source package
<javatexan> same error....now my  myth.rebuilddatabase.pl was actually in a myth.rebuilddatabase.pl.gz...I gunziped it...maybe it was supposed to be in there?
<hexxington> build-dep resolves binary package names to the source package name
<rhpot1991> no, its supposed to be extracted
<javatexan> hmmmm i don't see a Date folder
<javatexan> this is the line that dies : use Date::Parse;
<javatexan> looks like a pretty normal perly kind of use.....something else is wrong.....maybe I don't have perl setup right....I installed mythbuntu, and the ubuntu desktop.  Maybe I should reinstall perl?
<rhpot1991> shouldn't need to
<javatexan> okay
<rhpot1991> its just a missing pm, though apt isn't helping me locate which package to install
<javatexan> found it in CPAN
<javatexan> Graham Barr >  TimeDate-1.16
<javatexan> is that the right one
<javatexan> i just love google
<rhpot1991> libdate-manip-perl
<rhpot1991> try that one
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install libdate-manip-perl
<rhpot1991> ya I found that on cpan, but its easier to install on apt if its there IMO
<javatexan> already there
<hexxington> items in contrib are NOT covered by build-dep
<hexxington> and you want/need libtimedate-perl
<rhpot1991> I think its libdatetime-perl
<javatexan> do i have to set the path myself?
<rhpot1991> not timddate
<rhpot1991> you shouldn't need to
<javatexan> no worky
<rhpot1991> actually there is a libtimedate and a libdatetime
<rhpot1991> my bad
<rhpot1991> you tried libtimedate-perl?
<rhpot1991> that should be the cpan module
<javatexan> hold on
<javatexan> that didn't work either.
<rhpot1991> still erroring on the same line?
<rhpot1991> run 'locate Parse.pm'
<rhpot1991> I have a /usr/share/perl5/Date/Parse.pm
<javatexan> thats it
<rhpot1991> does yours have it?
<javatexan> i get /usr/share/perl5/HTML/Parse.pm
<javatexan> /usr/share/perl5/Parse/Yapp/Parse.pm
<javatexan> /usr/share/system-tools-backends-2.0/scripts/Utils/Parse.pm
<javatexan> LOL
<rhpot1991> I have those too
<rhpot1991> hmmm, you definately did a 'sudo apt-get install libtimedate-perl' ?
<javatexan> ya
<javatexan> strangely enough...if i cd into your dir....its there too....LMAO
<javatexan> so it is a path issue...right?
<rhpot1991> might be a path issue then
<rhpot1991> package installed it, I just verified thats the package it came from
<javatexan> cool...I have it.....locate and perl cant find it
<javatexan> wow that is odd
<rhpot1991> run 'echo $PATH'
<rhpot1991> wait no
<rhpot1991> thats not right
<javatexan> when I run perl on it i get: Can't locate Time/Format.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /u
<javatexan> sr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at myth.rebuilddatabase.pl line 55.
<rhpot1991> alright good
<javatexan> check it out, it is looking at /usr/share/perl5......right?
<javatexan> parse.pm is at /usr/share/perl5/Date/Parse.pm
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install libtime-format-perl
<rhpot1991> it should be
<javatexan> its right were it thinks it should be....right?
<rhpot1991> I think your date::parse is fixed now cause it moved on to time::format
<javatexan> yup...works...now I get a usage
<javatexan> yeah
<rhpot1991> there we go
<javatexan> okay...what options do we want?
<rhpot1991> IIRC you tell it where to look and it scans the files and looks for ones without db entries then prompts you for each one
<javatexan> --try_defaults?
<rhpot1991> here is what I did
<rhpot1991> copies that script to /usr/local/bin
<rhpot1991> then I just ran myth.rebuild.database.pl --file <filename>
<rhpot1991> from within my recordings dir
<rhpot1991> you can leave it there and just point it to the absolute path of your recording if you wanted to
<javatexan> on each file in recordings dir... right
<javatexan> ?
<rhpot1991> well that will do it for one file
<rhpot1991> thats all I needed
<javatexan> cool...thanks bro...you are awesome
<rhpot1991> you can try --try_default and see if it picks them all up
<javatexan> ill just write a little perl script to get all of them
<rhpot1991> sure no problem, unfortunately thats about as far as I can get you so you might need to google how to do a whole bunch of files
<rhpot1991> try out the default first, oh and back up your db for the heck of it
<javatexan> i have one just like it from the semester
<rhpot1991> if you are gonna be trying something you aren't sure of
<javatexan> true...is there a script for that?
<rhpot1991> backup now ask questions later
<javatexan> exactly
<rhpot1991> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Backup_your_database
<rhpot1991> I've always used the mysqldump in that
<javatexan> i was afraid you were going to say that....LOL ;)
<FisherGirl> hello?
<javatexan> hey guys...what are all the video file endings that mythtv understands?  .avi, etc?
<hexxington> anything that works with "ffplay"
<hexxington> and the file extension is a windows simplification of the larger question - container formats
<hexxington> certainly in some shape or form, it should be able to demux any container in common use - avi, asf, mov, mpeg, rm, ogg, mkv
<javatexan> i am writing a perl script to find any supported file type
<javatexan> just not sure where to find the list
<javatexan> ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-20
<nettow0822_> if an update is offered...and it has linux headers and linux image...etc...
<nettow0822_> I would have to recompile a nvidia driver that wasn't the standard restricted driver....correct?
<hexxington> nettow0822_, correct
<JordyNew> having a problem with lirc, can anyone help here?
<superm1> nettow0822_, no
<superm1> how did you install it?
<superm1> if you installed it from the .run/.sh you will
<JordyNew> i'm trying to get the pinnacle mceusb2 to work and i followed the instructions in the forum with other people who had luck with it.
<JordyNew> but i'm not having luck with it yet.
<JordyNew> anybody know how i recompile lirc so that it keeps the changes that I made in lirc_mceusb2.c file?
<JordyNew> is anybody here?
<JThundley> JordyNew: we're all here, just idle. it's the nature of irc
<Toxicity999> This is beginning to drive me completely insane...
<JordyNew> ok, when you go off of idle, can you point me in the right direction for compiling lirc with changes to lirc_mceusb2.c intact?
<superm1> JordyNew, you're going to have to install lirc-modules-source
<superm1> and module-assistant
<kmyth> what's the best way to implement automatic hibernation or standby?
<superm1> keescook, as i've just found out there are a fair amount of problems in lirc for 2.6.24.  i'm going to work on a new version (along with all that transmitter debconf).  I'll let you know when its ready
<pdragon> there was an update to phpmyadmin the last apt-get I did. it seems to have deleted the apache.conf file from /etc/phpmyadmin which stopped apache from restarting
<pdragon> anyone else have this problem?
<pdragon> that's why my mythweb wasn't working yesterday
<rhpot1991> how long ago was the update (assuming gutsy)?
<pdragon> i'm not sure how long ago the phpmyadmin update was released. I did the updated when the kernel update came out on the 18th
<pdragon> update*
<pdragon> i see a phpmyadmin.conf in /sites-available but not /sites-enabled
<pdragon> is that the one it should be using instead?
<pdragon> not sure if the original config was in the conf.d folder or if the update added something there and just screwed up the main apache.conf
<rhpot1991> my system is up to date and I didn't have that problem
<pdragon> do you have a symlink in /etc/apache2/conf.d for phpmyadmin pointing up to an apache.conf file in /etc/phpmyadmin?
<rhpot1991> it points to ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<rhpot1991> ya thats the same place
<rhpot1991> and all my phpmyadmin files live in /var/www/phpmyadmin it seems
<pdragon> yeah, i don't have an apache.conf file anymore
<pdragon> there's other files there
<rhpot1991> ya I have one in my /etc/phpadmin
<rhpot1991> dpkg purge it and reinstall
<rhpot1991> unless you did anything custom
<pdragon> nope
<pdragon> that fixed it. weird
<pdragon> apache tried to reload after it reinstalled, but immediately shut down after it came up
<pdragon> started it up again manually, and now it's working fine
<rhpot1991> strange
<MythbuntuGuest81> Hello.  I'm new to Mythbuntu & am running into problems.  Anyone available to help?
<MythbuntuGuest81> I have an Avermedia A180 & it doesn't seem to be recognizing it properly is the main problem I'm having
<directhex> j #mythtv-users
<MythbuntuGuest81> Anyone able to help?  I have a Avermedia A180.  I can get the Composite/S-Video connections detected in MythBuntu but not the tuner.
<MythbuntuGuest81> Anyone there?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest81: you might want to check #mythtv-users, more people in there maybe someone has that card
<MythbuntuGuest81> thank you
<rhpot1991> heh woops, just took my master backend down
<andry> hi all. did anybody managed to setup lirc in macmini?
<mindframe_> is there a way to make mythbuntu not require a password when coming out of suspend/standby?
<Daviey> yes, don't use gnome-screensaver
<Daviey> I'm guessing thats the password prompt you are refering to
<rhpot1991> mindframe_: I did what Daviey said and disabled gnome-screensaver
<mindframe_> k
<mindframe_> well i'd like it to cut power to the display after 5 minutes
<mindframe_> i guess i can live without
<mindframe_> do you guys have a way of bringing it out of suspend remotely?
<rhpot1991> I think there is an option for password protection, but your gonna get that turning on every 5 minutes you watch tv
<rhpot1991> gonna be real annoying
<mindframe_> looks like gnome-power-manager will still put the display to sleep after 6 minutes
<mindframe_> next problem: need to remount nfs on resume
<JThundley> crap, I just deleted a show I need to re-record
<superm1> any folks in here right now that can test a package to make sure it doesn't break their systems?
<superm1> (on gutsy)
<superm1> it'd be most appreciated if anyone could
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-21
<JordyNew> i'm here superm1.  you still need a tester?
<superm1> yes JordyNew
<superm1> if you can activate gutsy-proposed and update to the new mythtv on there
<superm1> and make sure it still works with your hardware
<JordyNew> i can test as my mythtv setup is still in early stages.
<superm1> recordings and such
<superm1> that'd be spectacular
<superm1> i need a few people to comment on this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/+bug/158562
<superm1> so that it can be released from proposed
<JordyNew> um, you may have to walk me though it superm1
<superm1> JordyNew, if you click on system
<superm1> or applications in mythbuntu
<JordyNew> i do have a putty session into my myth box.
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well if you can VNC in, i'll walk you through gui, otherwise you comfy on terminal?
<JordyNew> yes
<superm1> okay edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<superm1> and copy and paste the line that says gutsy-updates
<superm1> you want to change the pasted line to gutsy-proposed
<JordyNew> got it.
<superm1> okay once you do that
<superm1> apt-get update
<superm1> and apt-get upgrade
<superm1> you should be offered a variety of updates
<superm1> notate the ones that are myth related
<superm1> and then hit ctrl c
<superm1> and then run apt-get install BLAH
<superm1> where BLAH is the myth related ones
<JordyNew> its downloading the updates
<JordyNew> didn't give me an option to select certain ones.
<superm1> okay well you're updating more than you need to then :)
<JordyNew> it's ok i can always reinstall, i hadn't gotten too far, was having remote control problems.
<JordyNew> 80 percent done right now.
<superm1> i see
<JordyNew> now it put me into the setup.
<superm1> it might ask a few debconf related questions
<superm1> the important part is whether or not you can still record with your tuners
<superm1> and watch your recordings
<JordyNew> ok
<JordyNew> looks like it's done.
<JordyNew> do i need to reboot?
<superm1> nope
<superm1> just restart mythbackend
<JordyNew> ok
<JordyNew> it looks like it's still working.
<JordyNew> can't do more testing now, need to go for a while.
<Iolaus> Hey all, can anyone help me out with moving to the Trunk builds as explained here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Iolaus> When I go to do the apt-get upgrade it lists a bunch of packages as kept back
<superm1> JordyNew, okay when you get a few moments, please notate on the bug
<superm1> that it still works for you
<superm1> Iolaus, do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<superm1> instead
<Iolaus> thanks superm1
<Iolaus> I'll give it a shot
<Iolaus> superm1: The apt-get dist-upgrade bailed out with:
<Iolaus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Iolaus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmyth-perl_0.20.99+trunk15096-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_i386.deb
<Iolaus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Iolaus> any idea what the deal is?
<superm1> Iolaus, bad download?
<superm1> Iolaus,
<Iolaus> hmm
<Iolaus> can I just run the command again or are things going to be boinked now?
<Iolaus> I wonder if I should change to the UK repository as this same thing has happened twice
<Iolaus> Is anyone here running from the mythbuntu trunk repository?
<Daviey> yes
 * Daviey runs the UK repo 
<Iolaus> hmm.. is it easy for me to switch that?
<superm1> they are just mirrors of one another
<Daviey> yeah, just add a uk. in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Iolaus> I'll give that a try.
<Iolaus> should I be able to run the apt-get dist-upgrade again without trouble even though it crapped out once?
<Daviey> superm1: When does the normal one resync?
<superm1> the night after a build on the ppa
<superm1> when i press the sync button
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> uk. happens every sunday morning
<Iolaus> guys, can I simply re-run the apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Iolaus> or would there be some problem from the last upgrade not finishing?
<superm1> no reason that would be trouble
<Daviey> Iolaus: apt-get update first
<Iolaus> Daviey: thanks :)
<JordyNew> ok superm1 if you're still around, everything seems to still be working
<superm1> JordyNew, great
<superm1> can you please comment on the bug?
<superm1> just mention that you dont have the hardware, but were testing to make sure it didn't break anything on your hardware
<JordyNew> ok, and will you have a chance to help me with compiling lirc for my remote?  I know what I need to edit in the lirc_mceusb2.c file but every time i follow the guides that file gets rebuilt without my changes.
<JordyNew> i do have m-a installed
<JordyNew> i'm not a member, waiting on the email to be able to comment on the bug that you wanted me to do superm1
<superm1> JordyNew, okay so as for compiling lirc
<superm1> did you install lirc-modules-source?
<JordyNew> don't know how to do that.
<JordyNew> i do have my putty session open though
<JordyNew> i can check if you tell me how to.
<superm1> apt-get install lirc-modules-source
<JordyNew> already newest version.
<superm1> okay then you need to extract that archive in /usr/src
<JordyNew> ok.
<superm1> and modify the file inside it
<superm1> once you do, it needs to be repackaged
<JordyNew> i'm sorry for being such a newbie at this.
<superm1> if you can do this with a gui, it really is a ton easier
<JordyNew> ok what do i do at the gui?
<superm1> copy the archive from /usr/src
<superm1> to somewhere else
<superm1> and double click it
<superm1> extract it
<superm1> and then modify the file and you can drag it back in
<JordyNew> the lirc-modules-source?
<superm1> the file in /usr/src/ related to lirc modules source
<superm1> i dont recall the filename for it
<superm1> but it should be recognizable
<JordyNew> i've copied it but when i double click on the tgz file it asks me what i want to use to open it?
<superm1> oh file-roller might not be installed
<superm1> install that quickly
<superm1> and you should be able to double click it
<JordyNew> apt-get install fileroller   ?
<JordyNew> file-roller?
<superm1> apt-get install file-roller
<superm1> i think
<JordyNew> ok, i have the file edited in the directory under /tmp/modules/ ...  but i don't know how to repackage it into a tgz with all the directory structure intact
<superm1> well thats the thing
<superm1> if you leave file-roller open
<superm1> you can just drag it back to the right place
<superm1> and not need to worry about repacking in the right place
<JordyNew> ok, i think i'm getting it.
<JordyNew> one sec while i try this.
<JordyNew> ok, i have the file repackaged in a tar.gz in /usr/src/
<JordyNew> what's my next step superm1?
<superm1> JordyNew, okay now run this
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source
<superm1> and pick the mceusb2 driver
<superm1> only
<JordyNew> ok and tell it no on automatically building?
<JordyNew> ok, i chose no, and then what?
<superm1> choose no
<superm1> and let it replace the file
<JordyNew> ok
<superm1> check /etc/lirc/lirc-modules-source.conf
<superm1> and make sure it is listed in there
<superm1> in case you accidently mischose (its a common mistake)
<JordyNew> yep, it's mceusb2
<JordyNew> i'm guessing the next step is actually getting it to compile?
<superm1> yup
<JordyNew> ok
<superm1> sudo m-a update,prepare
<superm1> will prepare it to build
<superm1> and then
<superm1> sudo m-a a-i lirc
<superm1> will build it
<superm1> and install it
<JordyNew> ok and then i can try irw?
<superm1> not yet
<superm1> once its installed, you need to go and remove the old one
<superm1> its in /lib/modules/`uname -a` somewhere
<superm1> so issue a find /lib/modules/`uname -a` -name lirc_mceusb2.ko
<superm1> and once you find it, you need to rename that file
<superm1> make sure you rename the right one (its in a ubuntu/media/lirc/lirc_mceusb2 subdirectory)
<JordyNew> ok, i've found the lirc_mceusb2.ko file
<JordyNew> what do i rename it to?
<superm1> sudo mv lirc_mceusb2.ko lirc_mceusb2.ko.old
<superm1> that will handle it
<superm1> once you've done that, you should still have another file sitting in the misc directory
<JordyNew> ok, then i copy my lirc_mceusb2.ko from the /usr/src dir?
<superm1> it should already be copied over
<superm1> after running m-a a-i lirc
<superm1> you should have found two in /lib/modules
<JordyNew> there was only one
<superm1> check in /usr/src for a deb then
<superm1> like lirc-modules-0.8.2-blah-blah-i386.deb
<JordyNew> there's a lirc_mceusb2.ko in /usr/src/modules/lirc/drivers/lirc_mceusb2
<superm1> there should be a .deb in there too though
<superm1> in /usr/src
<JordyNew> there are a couple of deb files there
<superm1> any related to lirc though?
<JordyNew> both are
<superm1> what are they called?
<JordyNew> lirc-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_0.8.2-0ubuntu8+2.6.22-14.46_amd64.deb
<JordyNew> and all that.47_amd64.deb
<superm1> ah
<superm1> which kernel are you booted to?
<JordyNew> sorry, how do i tell?
<superm1> uname -a
<superm1> and have you rebooted since you updated it?
<JordyNew> i rebooted after the update that you had me do regarding the bug.
<superm1> okay so you should be in the new one then
<superm1> okay then install the newer .deb
<superm1> and it should copy the .ko for you
<JordyNew> i'm running 6.22-14
<JordyNew> ok, how do i install it, sorry
<JordyNew> i think i just double click on it in the gui, right?
<JordyNew> it said it was rebuilding the lirc module but it didn't copy another .ko file into that ubuntu/media directory, still just the .ko.old file there.
<JordyNew> looks like it's putting the new .ko file into generic instead of lirc_mceusb2
<JordyNew> i mean misc
<superm1> whoops sorry
<superm1> stepped otu
<superm1> it copies it to the misc directory
<JordyNew> yes
<superm1> in /lib/modules/`uname -a`
<JordyNew> yes
<superm1> that's fine
<JordyNew> and also a lirc_dev.ko file there too
<superm1> so what you do is run
<superm1> sudo depmod -a
<superm1> and then it will update the module list
<superm1> you can then run
<superm1> sudo rmmod lirc_dev
<superm1> sudo rmmod lirc_mceusb2
<superm1> to unload the old ones
<superm1> and then sudo modprobe lirc_mceusb2
<superm1> and then
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<superm1> to restart lirc
<Iolaus> Hey guys, I just started from scratch installing Mythbuntu 7.10 from the LiveCD and then changing to trunk.
<Iolaus> I got the same error this time around.
<superm1> Iolaus, something might be wrong with the trunk packages
<superm1> i'll poke our guy who normally does the trunk stuff
<superm1> any more information about it?
<superm1> about the error?
<Iolaus> I'm getting this error from the apt-get
<Iolaus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Iolaus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmyth-perl_0.20.99+trunk15096-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_i386.deb
<Iolaus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Iolaus> Is there any other place I can dig deeper?
<superm1> well you can try not installing that perl package
<superm1> just install the others
<superm1> and see if it lets you
<superm1> i'm not sure how to (easily) look closer at the log though
<superm1> /var/lib/dpkg.log
<superm1> might tell you more
<superm1> i'm not sure
<Iolaus> how do I do that?  The perl package installs as part of the apt-get dist-upgrade
<Iolaus> doesn't look like dpkg.log has anything relavent
<JordyNew> i get an error when i try to run rmmod lirc_dev
<JordyNew> ERROR: Module lirc_dev is in use by lirc_mceusb2
<superm1> JordyNew, rmmod the lirc_mceusb2 first
<superm1> then the lirc_dev then
<JordyNew> ok superm1, it let me restart lircd
<superm1> okay so with any luck $things should work now
<JordyNew> do i start irw now?
<superm1> you can
<JordyNew> gets right back to a prompt.
<JordyNew> guess it doesn't work
<superm1> well check dmesg
<superm1> and see if it loaded okay
<superm1> and then check that lircd is still running
<JordyNew> don't see anything in dmesg, and lircd is still running.
<JordyNew> do i need to reboot?
<JordyNew> going to try reboot now
<superm1> okay
<JordyNew> ok, rebooted, remote is not working.
<JordyNew> how do i tell if it has the lirc_mceusb2.c changes that i made?
<JordyNew> should i see lirc messages in my dmesg?
<JordyNew> there is no /dev/lirc0 created.  could this be part of the problem?
<JordyNew> i do have a /dev/lircd however
<superm1> JordyNew, you sure you modified the lirc_mceusb2 properly
<superm1> ?
<JordyNew> i can send it to you but i'm pretty sure i did
<superm1> well the only possible issues here can be mismodified
<superm1> or modified for the wrong kernel
<superm1> so you can double check to make sure you put it in /lib/modules/`uname -a` once more
<superm1> otherwise your modifications appear to have not worked
<JordyNew> in the misc directory?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that's the right place
<JordyNew> i have 2 .ko files in the misc directory
<superm1> yeah that's it
<JordyNew> from about 30 minutes ago.
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> so double check your modifications then
<superm1> was it just adding a vendor/product id?
<superm1> i suspect?
<JordyNew> yes, added a vendor line and another case
<superm1> sure the vendor was right?
<superm1> double checked it?
<superm1> checked commas, spacing etc
<JordyNew> i'll check it again.
<JordyNew> looks fine
<superm1> JordyNew, well not sure what to tell you then :(
<JordyNew> i see there is a mceusb2.c file i can download from the forum that is supposed to make this remote work.
<JordyNew> it's the pinnacle mce usb remote
<JordyNew> that's the thread i'm reading all this stuff in.
<JordyNew> i'm trying to get my password as i forgot it so I can download the file.
<JordyNew> if this doesn't work, it might be easier to just get one of the remotes supported natively in ubuntu
<superm1> well if someone files a bug on this, i can add it for hardy (using the diff in that post), but if it doesnt work for you then its a moot point
<tazgodx> i sure hope this work.....
<tazgodx> kind of dead in here
<nettow0822_> hey guys
<nettow0822_> anyone use netflix plugin?
<tazgodx> is there a graphical text editor in mythbuntu?
<superm1> install one
<superm1> gedit
<superm1> geany
<superm1> mousepad
<superm1> leafpad
<Dr_willis> nano, pico, fte (my fave)
 * Dr_willis missed the question. :)
<tazgodx> im just useing nano for now
<tazgodx> trying to set up my STB
<tazgodx> firewire
<tazgodx> so superm1 i got this new STB from my cable company, there are 2 firewire ports on the back, and they both seem to work. does that mean i can connect 2 different cables and watch 2 different channels when its all done?
<superm1> not usually
<superm1> but you can try
<tazgodx> its a new box, i thought i was gonna get the 6200 but i didn't
<tazgodx> it has HDMI on it, its weird
<tazgodx> shit im late, ill be back to finish testing this :)
<warriorforgod> If I have a wintv pvr-150 can I record one channel and watch another at the same time?
<toorima> warriorforgod: no
<warriorforgod> toorima: Ok. Next question.  What would you recommend for a digital/analog tuner card?
<toorima> pvr-500 can do that
<toorima> for hdtv i have the pchdtv5000
<toorima> hdhomerun is good if u want 2 hd channels
<warriorforgod> toorima: where did you get it?
<warriorforgod> I can't find those on newegg.
<toorima> from there website
<toorima> dont think hdhomerun will do sd tho but not sure
 * laga waves
<laga> Iolaus: i've heard you're having issue with the trunk packages. it'd be very helpful if you can give me the _full_ error message, preferably in a pastebin. if you can't do that i'll have to try and reproduce it myself
<superm1> laga, i'm pretty sure what i brought to you was a full error
<superm1> as in all he was seeing
<laga> superm1: i kinda doubt that because it's totally useless. but maybe there was an error for which dpkg didn't know what to say.
<laga> like "oh my god that's f'ed up"
<laga> ;)
<tazgodx> damnit, my firewire isn't working! i hate life
<tazgodx> nice tutorial tho, hands down one of the best ive read :)
<tazgodx> i have one more trick up my sleeves for tomorrow, and then i give up for a day
<tazgodx> g'night
<Rhiadon> hello everyone
<nettow0822> hey all
<nettow0822> would it be better to use the opengl option over qt for the paint engine?
<nettow0822> anyone used the netflix addon
<nettow0822> ?
<Dr_willis> i always remove that entry from my menus, :)
<nettow0822> i was having trouble setting up
<nettow0822> anyone awake?
<nettow0822> I'm trying to setup mythflix....do I need to do this on the master backend?
<pdragon> might try the forums if no one is answering here
<MRH_1____> Hi,  Just installed mythbunu, but on reboot it freezes at "LIRC is not configured"   "Running local boot scripts!
<MRH_1____> Any suggestions how to get past this point?  Thanks
<nettow0822> how can I find out what is my root password for mysql?
<MRH_1____> have you tried   http://keystoneit.wordpress.com/2006/10/28/resetting-mysql-root-password-in-ubuntu-dapper/
<tgm4883> theres either no root password
<tgm4883> or it's stored in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> probably the latter
<nettow0822> i get this message after entering password...
<nettow0822>  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<nettow0822> i'm trying to do this on a slave backend / frontend
<alexvd_> Hi I have a directv external tuner box connected via cable and using the channel change script. I have enabled the script and permissions.  It worked at first however now it doesnt seem to be working.  I can still run the script at command prompt with no issues and I get no errors in the logs.  How do I troubleshoot this?
<alexvd_> The issue is when i try to change channels from another frontend with capture cards on the masterbackend
<alexvd_> avan3944
<alexvd_> oops
<alexvd_> disregard that
<arnath01> hi, we currently have digital tv here instead of good ol' analog, can mythbuntu handle that in some way?
<tgm4883> arnath01, with a tuner, yes
<tgm4883> where do you live
<arnath01> belgium
<tgm4883> hmm, not sure i know anyone from belgium
<arnath01> tgm4883: what do you mean "with a tuner"? (i'm a bit of a noob when it comes to this particular subject :P)
<tgm4883> well, you have to get the signal into your pc somehow
<arnath01> yes that was my problem :)
<tgm4883> how do you receive the signal?
<tgm4883> ie, satellite, cable, OTA, etc
<arnath01> i'm not entirely sure, but most of it is through coax i believe
<arnath01> although there is an ethernet component as well
<laga> you probably want a dvb-c card, but i'm not sure what you guys use in belgium
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> ah its laga
<laga> hm, mkight be IPTv then o_O
<tgm4883> the exact guy i was going to ping
<laga> s/mkight/might/
<laga> tgm4883: heh :)
<laga> well, arnath01: you should find out how you're getting the signal :)
<tgm4883> laga, you're my official contact for europe
<arnath01> laga: heh, that nasty little task will have to wait i'm afraid, damned exams coming up :P
<laga> i'd love to talk to chat more with you guys, but i need have this midterm tomorrow :)
<arnath01> but thanks for the feedback, now at least i know where to start hehe
<laga> arnath01: hehe :)
<laga> s/need have/have/
<arnath01> tgm4883: on another note -> i have most of my media (i tend to rip dvds/cds i have, because i dislike inserting dvds/cds all the time) on an external usb drive, what's the easiest way to share those files over my network to view on my tv?
<arnath01> (i am currently running mythbuntu virtualized)
<tgm4883> arnath01, probably NFS.  Just setup an NFS share, mount in on the mythbuntu machine, and use mythvideo to watch the videos
<tgm4883> do you know how to setup NFS?
<arnath01> tgm4883: ye :)
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> i'll have to go for awhile, but will be back later.  People will also check in so if you have a question, post it.
<arnath01> though i'm having problems with my usb on NFS, as ubuntu only has a 50% chance of automatically mounting the usb when i start it up :s
<tgm4883> hmm
<arnath01> i haven't found a pattern in it yet, it just seems to be random luck
<tgm4883> strange
<arnath01> but it's massively annoying as nfs (afaik) depends on static environments
<tgm4883> well, just NFS a directory, and force the usb drive to always mount in a subdir of that directory
<laga> does it? so let's say you share a directory..
<laga> yeah, what he said.
<tgm4883> :)\
<tgm4883> to the share, it will just look like you are adding something to the dir
<arnath01> hmm, i tried automounting it, but this had some other problems, but it's been a while, i forgot what they were
<tgm4883> and should work fine
<arnath01> i shall have to delve into my nfs structure again i guess :D
<tgm4883> can anyone recommend a USB HD tuner?
<nettow0822> ok got mythflix working.....i had to be on the masterbackend
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> What's wrong when scanning for channels tells me "could not address card" and on the next page I get "Programmer error, see console"?
<laga> you need to look at the console
<laga> and stop cross-posting ;)
<nettow0822> need help....
<laga> ask a question?
<nettow0822> I have two HD cards....pcHDTV 5500 pci and Dvico fusion rt pcie....
<nettow0822> I just updated the drivers from the linuxtv.org site for the  Dvico fusion rt pcie
<nettow0822> I see both cards using lspci
<laga> and what's your question?
<nettow0822> when trying to setup the  Dvico fusion rt pcie in mythbackend....
<nettow0822> all I see is the pcHDTV 5500 card
<nettow0822> is there something I am missing during the backend setup?
<laga> does the driver load for the dvico? does it show up in dmesg?
<nettow0822> well maybe it isn't showing in lspci....got some work to do
<laga> k
<directhex> is there a way to make a fully automated ubiquity-based install cd, or is that restricted only to d-i?
 * directhex reckons you guys have experience with ubiquity fiddling
<tazgodx> anyone have any expertise with firewire setup?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-22
<nwidger> if i want to customize the lirc button mappings for my remote, what should i do?
<solarbaby> tazgodx: in about a year from now fireware is going to quadroople in speed
<solarbaby> tazgodx: its expected to be fast enough for HD
<tgm4883> whats fireware?
<solarbaby> Firewire
<tgm4883_laptop> isn't firewire already fast enough for HD?
<solarbaby> I doubt it
<tgm4883_laptop> thats strange, i was under the impression that I could stream HD over cat5e
<solarbaby> I have no real experience with it
<solarbaby> but I do know it will quadroople in speed, and thats good news
<tgm4883_laptop> I was also under the impression that HD could be streamed via firewire from a cable box
<solarbaby> read this about firewire if your interested
<solarbaby> http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9595_22-6223102.html?tag=nl.e550
<solarbaby> you may be correct..
<solarbaby> I really hadn't played around with it.. but in about a year I sure will
<tgm4883_laptop> I hope im correct, otherwise my mythtv setup is defying technology
<solarbaby> in that case, you already know your correct
<solarbaby> hopefully the next myth server I build will be HD capable..
<solarbaby> I'd love my myth server to be the size of a pack of cigerettes, with a firewire hub
<solarbaby> and HD capable
<tgm4883_laptop> well, you really should build the frontends capable
<tgm4883_laptop> as most backends are already capable of some form of HD
<tgm4883_laptop> and while not as small as a pack of cigerettes, the via's are pretty small and HD ready
<solarbaby> im using a Hauppauge 350, that for sure wouldn't be HD capable for recording
<solarbaby> via would be a great way to go
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, an HDHomerun would be better :)
<solarbaby> I could settle for a myth server the size of a cartoon of smokes
<solarbaby> carton
<solarbaby> I really am having a hard time spelling today
<solarbaby> must be the holiday jitters
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf, my master backend is totally screwed
<tgm4883_laptop> that was pretty strange
<tgm4883_laptop> looks all fixed now
<tazgodx> hmm
<tazgodx> whenever im in here im alone lately
<tazgodx> ok so i have my firewire set up to control my STB, and it all works. but when i go to watch that tuner, i jsut see a black screen and then it kicks me back to the menu.
<tazgodx> when i first set it up, and turned to that tuner it showed me video of what was on, so i know it was somewhat working
<tazgodx> but when i went to change channel it did this
<tazgodx> and now won't do anything but this
<tazgodx> any ideas?
<javatexan> howdy all
<GWillakers> I just upgraded my myth box and I have been pulling my hair out trying to get the font sizes right... the EPG descriptions are so small I can hardly see them (the column headings are normal).  Anyone run up against this before?
<javatexan> I have a question for all you seasoned guys with mythtv.  What is the 'best', i know this is a loose term format to convert movies and tv programs into for storage.  in a storage-friendly way without terrible pixelation etc
<javatexan> seems like the stuff I am trying plays back terrible....mpeg4 mainly is what I've been trying
<javatexan> it plays back fine in mpeg format tho....
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<nettow0822> tgm4883 you here?
<nettow0822> foxbuntu...did you see the fix I found for the snapstream remote channel id?
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, yes...good work
<nettow0822> so it looked ok to you?
<foxbuntu> I am actually working on a GUI Interface for remote mapping and config...I will try to add that as well
<nettow0822> ok ty
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> How much of this http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI do I still need to do to have my Nova-T 500 fully working?
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: you need to wget the firmware for some of the 500's stil yes
<Daviey> pretty painless.. just wget it and shove it in the firmware folder
<Daviey> Although i have heard of some problems with the IR reciever still not working, i'd love to hear how it goes with you
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: Well, I got the firmware from here already, http://www.omskakas.se/2007/01/howto-hauppauge-nova-t-500-pci-under-linux.html
<MilhousePunkRock> And in fact, my IR receiver is not working, it does not even seem to be recognised
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: thats not the most recent one
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder if that is because of the firmware I use, the blog author mentiones he does not use the remote/receiver
<Daviey> the most recent is from ~Sept this year
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: From when is the firmware mentioned on the wiki?
<Daviey> http://www.wi-bw.tfh-wildau.de/~pboettch/home/linux-dvb-firmware/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw <- i belive that is the most recent
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: OK, time for a change... Turning on the amplifier as mentioned on the wiki reduced the bit erros to 0, by the way
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> let me know how you get on with that firmware
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: "dmesg | grep input" is your friend btw
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: I've gone through dmesg completely, no sign of the IR receiver
<Daviey> after that firmware from above ^?
<MilhousePunkRock> Now I wonder why the resolution of MythTV now is lower than it should be... Note to self: Change one thing at a time ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: Right now I use the firmware from the blog, that will change in a few moments though
<Daviey> change it now, and reboot to be sure - do it now, you know you should
<Daviey> come on charlie
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hang on
<Daviey> tick tock
<MilhousePunkRock> rebooting now
<Daviey> Okay, should be up now - how's the dmesg?
<MilhousePunkRock> No sign of the IR receiver
<MilhousePunkRock> :(
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: bah, let me know what you find out - where did you buy it out of interest?
<MilhousePunkRock> seems like the card needs to be in cold state for the other firmware to be loaded
<MilhousePunkRock> ebay... Is supposed to be used only for testing purposes, remote, ir receiver and batteries were still sealed
<Daviey> ah, good point!
<pdragon> For video input to a TV, would the regular VGA port be better or worse than Component video?
<Daviey> better
<pdragon> TV actually has a VGA port
<Daviey> DVI/HDMI > VGA > Component
<pdragon> cool, thanks!
<pdragon> yeah, doesn't have  DVI port. Has HDMI, but dont have a video card with one of those connectors
<pdragon> think onboard video on the motherboard would be good enough for HD, or still get an inexpensive video card?
<Daviey> pdragon: HDMI = DVI + sound
<pdragon> yeah i know
<Daviey> ebay has some cheapo DVI to HDMI converter cables
<pdragon> how would the sound go in with one of them?
<Daviey> doesn't
<pdragon> ok
<Daviey> i used to use dvi -> hdmi cable with seperate amo
<Daviey> amp*
<pdragon> cool. this is for my parents. they just have an HD LCD TV. no stereo
<pdragon> tv has a PC audio connector on it, tho
<Daviey> that might work, what model tv?
<Daviey> PC audio connector with DVI/HDMI cable worked on mine - but no promise
<pdragon> Sony Bravia
<pdragon> think I'd need a video card or would the onboard video be good enough?
<pdragon> they may get an HDHomerun at some point, but aren't for now
<pdragon> so, just Standard TV right now, with possibility of HD
<Daviey> hard to say, sorry
<Daviey> don't touch ATI tho (IMO)
<pdragon> oh i know
<pdragon> /qhttp://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814125041
<pdragon> woops
<pdragon> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814125041
<pdragon> that's what i've got planned right now
<Daviey> you could look into cards with HDMI on.. but the audio driver for many of them is currently borked
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: There was a typo in my cp line, the new firmware never got where it belongs... ;)
<tgm4883> pdragon, what onboard video?
<tgm4883> heh, i have that exact video card on my desktop
<pdragon> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813121319
<pdragon> that motherboard
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I use an onboard nvidia 6200
<tgm4883> and it plays HD just fine
<pdragon> cool
<tgm4883> wouldn't hurt to try it
<tgm4883> also, you might be able to get that video card intown for about the same price.  I paid about $45 for mine in town about 10 months ago
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: it now works?
<tgm4883> anyone have a hvr-950 picking up HD?
<tgm4883> heh, i'll take that as no
<MilhousePunkRock> The wiki is a bit imprecise, cp <firmwarefile> /lib/firmware is not sufficient, since the version at the end is then not the file the kernel wants to load... I fixed it now and the reboot is almost done
<Daviey> sudo cp dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/
<MilhousePunkRock> The .10 is wrong
<Daviey> ah
<MilhousePunkRock> And I thought it was supposed to go into /lib/firmware only, without the kernel folder
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: so, sudo cp dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: And another reboot
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: cremove the power for a few mins
<MilhousePunkRock> Will do if it does not work now, technically the card should be "cold" since the last two reboots the firmware was not in place
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: dmesg will  tell you if it is col or warm following a reboot
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: I prefer removing the power cable and pressing the power button until I hear a little hissing sound (probably some transistors, resistors, whatever getting rid of the last volts)
<Daviey> you could test it with your tongue?
<MilhousePunkRock> hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> well, firmware loads fine now, TV works, but still no sign of the remote receiver
<Daviey> awwww
<Daviey> dmesg grep.. showed nothing?
<Daviey> Don't know if upgrading v4l-dvb would help
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: Well, more on that tomorrow... Dinner's almost ready...
<Daviey> MilhousePunkRock: okay, let me know if you have success
<MilhousePunkRock> Daviey: Will do... See you tomorrow...
<MilhousePunkRock> Have a nice evening everyone!
<Daviey> tgm4883: are you using the binary drivers for your graphics card?
<rinaldi_> i am currently installing mthbuntu 7.10 and i selected standard settings to configure the backend, i have a hauppuage nova-t dvb-t cx8800, does anyone know which card type i should be selecting in capture card settings? i have tried all of the options and nothing seems to find any channels. im still running the live cd. any ideas?
<Daviey> rinaldi_: DVB
<Daviey> rinaldi_: is it the nova 500 per chance?
<rinaldi_> daviey: no its the cx8800, well at least thats what it says when the video device is /dev/video0
<rinaldi_> daviey: il try dvb again then
<rinaldi_> Daviey: should i need to configure things like "dvb card number" or "signal timeout"?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> probably card "0"
<Daviey> signal timeout leave
<rinaldi_> Daviey: yeh thats already there, and the timeout is already 1000. and the tuninng timeout is 3000
<Daviey> rinaldi_: if you can't get it working, try something like gxine or vlc as video players and see if it works outside myth
<Daviey> when you select the device it should state the model in card setup
<rinaldi_> Daviey: in the Frontend ID is says Could not open card #0 Subtype: No such file or directory
<rinaldi_> Daviey: sould i try vlc through the livecd?
<rinaldi_> Daviey: i tried through vlc and xine as dvb and it says it can't find it
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Ah, are you currently in the livecd?
<rinaldi_> Daviey: yes well it hasnt asked me for reboot so i continued setup, should i go through hardrive?
<Daviey> rinaldi_: yeah, i would just carry on and sort it once installed
<rinaldi_> Daviey: wow, never realised the livecd wouldnt have the same functionality, its found the card and its scanning. thanks, though i would have come across it eventually!
<rxbandit> alright guys got a mythbuntu problem
<rxbandit> tried two diffent iso's now
<rxbandit> i can't run mythtv-setup after i install
<rxbandit> running mythtv-setup.real produces a Segmentation fault(core dumped)
<rxbandit> what gives?
<nettow0822_> tgm4883 are you here?
<nettow0822_> tgm4883 you there?
<nettow0822_> can anyone answer a question in setting up apcie tuner card?
<nettow0822_> i updated the linuxtv drvers which included the card I have...dvico fusion hdtv 5 express
<nettow0822_> the sys log see the card ok but mythtv doesn't
<nettow0822_> I have the pci version of the fusion card already installed and it is functioning ok
<nettow0822_> myth backend doesn't see it correctly....when i setup a new dvb...it sees the other pci fusion card
<nettow0822_> so I can't run both at th same time
<nettow0822_> I can remove the pci tuner and just use the pcie card fine but not both together
<levander> Should the Mythbuntu LiveCD work when your graphics card is hooked up to its monitor via TV out?
<levander> Damn, there's no documentation for GDM whatsoever.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-23
<hypnoz> hi all, has anyone had a problem where their usb2 ports come up as usb1.1 ?
<levander> hypnoz: I think there are usb1.1 cables that don't work with usb2, have you checked this?
<pdragon> levander: it might not without the binary driver if it's an nvidia card
<hypnoz> im using the cable that came with my hauppage nova-t stick
<pdragon> i know mine does not. i have to boot with safe graphics mode to install it
<levander> pdragon: I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it's using the nv driver...
<pdragon> yeah, that may not let tv out work
<pdragon> doesn't for mine
<levander> pdragon: awesome, so then it's not just me
<pdragon> try booting with safe graphics mode
<levander> pdragon: nv is the binary driver
<pdragon> no, nvidia is
<levander> hypnoz: what's a nova-t stick?  some things that don't need hi-speed, they're still making them in low speed.  low speed is still part of the 2.0 spec.
<levander> pdragon: You know, I think you're right.  Damn, can't believe I got that backwards.
<levander> pdragon: safe graphics mode works over tv out with the nv driver though?
<pdragon> yes, does for me
<pdragon> works enough for me to install it. can't use much like that
<hypnoz> its a dvb usb dongle thing - dmesg is saying:  dvb-usb: This USB2.0 device cannot be run on a USB1.1 port. (it lacks a hardware PID filter)
<levander> Yeah, I just looked on my PC that I know has hardware accelerated graphics working.  nvidia is the proprietary driver.
<levander> hypnoz: What motherboard you have?
<levander> hypnoz: You've verified the motherboard has USB 2.0?
<levander> hypnoz: And, USB 2.0 is supposed to be backwards compatible.  I've heard that like 10,000 times by now that it's backwards compatible.
<hypnoz> the manufacturers website says it is :)
<hypnoz> its a via cn-series mini itx board
<levander> pdragon: What's weird is that it actually came up once under TV out...
<pdragon> it is. just runs at 1.1 speeds
<levander> pdragon: But, hasn't come up successfully again.
<levander> pdragon: You see that he's getting error messages saying it won't work?
<levander> hypnoz: Oh, maybe that error message isn't complaining about the versions.  Maybe the key thing is the PID filter?  Whatever a PID filter is.
<pdragon> dunno anything about that. sorry :(
<levander> hypnoz: Look in "Digital Hardware-MPEG cards" on this page: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card
<levander> It says something about your problem, I didn't understand it reading it quickly.
<levander> hypnoz: To find that, I googled for "it lacks a hardware PID filter" - if you don't understand an error message, google on the error message string itself
<hypnoz> hmm thanks :)
<levander> pdragon: It was weird.  After it booted, I got a black screen with a mouse pointer I could move around.  Then, I hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and X restarted.  User ubuntu logged in after I waited thirty seconds, now I've got a desktop with the two icons.  One being "Install Mythbuntu".
<levander> pdragon: Is that how it works for you?
<pdragon> no, for me i never get a desktop to load
<pdragon> just shows the loading bar then a black screen after it finishes
<levander> pdragon: I'm talking about in safe graphics mode.  Does the same happen for you in safe graphics mode?
<pdragon> oh yeah. i didn't have to restart X, tho
<pdragon> just went right to the desktop after a few seconds after the loading bar
<pdragon> but yeah, that's what you should have when the live CD boots up
<levander> Just weird I had to restart X.
<levander> What's the directory for myth recordings?  /var/lib/mythtv/recordings?  I'm partitioning my system now.
<pdragon> dont remember off-hand. i changed mine
<hansoffate> hello all, anyone have anyidea why when im listening to MythStream after a period of time (haven't really noticed how long ~20 minutes?)  the tv displays "No Signal"  and there is no display or audio.  However, through the tv's audio out, it is still being sent to the reciever and the music is playing in the other room.  Is there anyway to make it not lose signal?
<Tar1> hansoffate, blame DPMS
<hansoffate> Tar1: DPMS?
<Tar1> after a period of inactivity, it'll stop giving video information (to save power)
<Tar1> you can disable it by editing a line /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tar1> comment out 'Option "DPMS"' somewhere in the Monitor section
<hansoffate> Tar1: i just checked my xorg, i dont have DPMS in there anywhere
<MythbuntuGuest32> hey guys, iam going to be setting up my first media center (linux). Is there any way to get free tv listings? instead of paying schedules direct?
<JThundley> hansoffate: xset -dpms s off s noblank s noexpose
<JThundley> make that run with X and you'll be golden
<nettow0822> anyone awake?
<JThundley> of course
<hansoffate> Back from dinner JThundley  what do you mean?  put it in xorg under monitor?  or just go into terminal and type that in once?
<JThundley> it's a command, run it in a terminal
<JThundley> it takes effect immediately
<JThundley> let me see how I made it run with X
<JThundley> in ~/.config/Autostart you make shortcuts to applications, .desktop files
<JThundley> I made one of those that just runs a shell script in my ~/bin
<JThundley> would you like me to privately spam you some details so you can just paste it right in?
<hansoffate> yea, that would be great
<MythbuntuGuest32> i guess the only way to get tv listings is through schedules direct?
<hansoffate> for US, yes, that i know of
<hansoffate> oh wow, lots of myth updates
<MythbuntuGuest32> what about Canada?
<nettow0822> hey all
<hansoffate> MythbuntuGuest32: someone else should be able to answer that for you, i'm pretty new here
<JThundley> and frankly, as an American I'm shocked to learn that people live elsewhere in the world.
<MythbuntuGuest32> lol
<MythbuntuGuest32> iam pretty sure not everyone has to sub to schedules direct to get tv listings
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest32: Over The Air listings?
<hansoffate> JThundley: i just pmed you alot of info
<hansoffate> well more like questions
<JThundley> I didn't get any of it
<JThundley> you probably have to register your nick
<hansoffate> oh, haven't done that
<JThundley> check the server tab of your irc client
<JThundley> good thing you told me in this channel
<nettow0822> I need some help...
<JThundley> this one time I PM'd my buddy and waited on him for hours for a reply. We had this big miscommunication
<JThundley> all because I lagged out and had an underscore after my nick
<hansoffate> ugh, i don't know how to use this stupid mac irc client
<nettow0822> i just loaded the newest linuxtv drivers...
<hansoffate> hahaah
<hansoffate> that sucks
<JThundley> you don't need to do anything special with the client
<JThundley> to register, just /msg nickserv register passwd
<nettow0822> i'm trying to get a dvico fusion 5 express to work
<JThundley> and then /msg nickserv ident password
<nettow0822> the funny thing is.....I have a fusion pci card that does work...
<nettow0822> but I can't get both to work
<jumpkic1> superm1: did you guys move off my server?
<nettow0822> the pci will work by itself and the pcie will work by itself
<nettow0822> but not both at the same time
<nettow0822> wow it is italian night
<nettow0822> daviey...any ideas?
<nettow0822> take your time...watching carmon electa video's...aerobics
<nettow0822> any idea's yet?
<nettow0822> hey mario
<nettow0822> or tgm4883
<nettow0822> daviey...you awake?
<nettow0822> tgm4883 you there?
<jupdike_> I tried to register my nickname
<nettow0822> me too but it doesn't work.....something isn't right
<hansoffate> i just registered my nick, and it worked
<hansoffate> ~10 minutes ago
<nettow0822> i registered mine several months ago...doesn't work now
<nettow0822> I even changed it...still doesn't work
<nettow0822> wow no one is here to talk technical?
<jupdike_> I am new to IRC how can you tell if your nickname was registered?
<nettow0822> jupdike...what your problem?
<jupdike_> I am going to try and install Ubuntu-mythtv and thought that I would go to the irc and see what everyone was talking about.
<nettow0822> ok
<MythbuntuGuest87> Hi.  I am having problems with my new Mythbuntu setup.  I am new to Linux, so my problems will probably have easy answers, but lots of Google searching turned up no helpful answers for me.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I am running Mythbuntu on an AMD 5600+ X2 with 2 gig of RAM, using a Hauppauge HVR-950 USB HDTV tuner, and an ATI HD 2600 pro video card using the new 8.443.1 set of drivers.  The problem is thus:  When I play liv
<MythbuntuGuest31> Sorry, got logged out.  In addition to the above specs, I am running Gutsy Gibbon
<JThundley> MythbuntuGuest31: you got clipped dude
<JThundley> "The problem is thus:  When I play liv"
<MythbuntuGuest31> well that sucks
<MythbuntuGuest31> ok, here goes again
<MythbuntuGuest31> When I play live tv, I get a green bar across the top of the screen and there seems to be an overlay problem of some sort, as the colors are seperated from each other and "ghosting" on the screen.
<MythbuntuGuest31> lots of bleeding across as well
<nettow0822> well go to 169.04
<hansoffate> anyone got any idea why when i try accessing mythweb, i get database access denied?
<hansoffate> nm, fixed
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Daviey!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am planning to do a fresh install of Mythbuntu (right now I have installed it on top of an existing Ubuntu) as I  can't get my Nova-T 500's remote to work. Any thoughts on the partitioning scheme? Should I make a large seperate /var for the recordings or just have a large /home and have recordings stored there?
<MilhousePunkRock> and what about the filesystem? I remember reading that ext3 is not a good choice somewhere...
<JThundley> nah it's fine
<MilhousePunkRock> JThundley: Interesting, people in #mythtv-users say XFS would be the best choice
<hugolp> MilhousePunkRock:  XFS is best for big files as recordings, but ext3 is better for small files like system files
<hugolp> ideally you would put the system (mythtv included) in a ext3 hd
<hugolp> and keep the recordings on a XFS hd
<hugolp> In practice I have everything in a ext3 hd and never had no problem
<JThundley> yeah, it's fine
<hugolp> Ive been recording 3 channels at the same time and using the computer at the same time, and had no problem
<MilhousePunkRock> hugolp: It a rather old machine, the hdd and/or IDE controller is probably not too fast as well...
<hugolp> MilhousePunkRock:  then the filesystem will even matter less
<hugolp> if the controller is the slower piece, you wont notice a little performance change in the hd
<MilhousePunkRock> Am I assuming correctly that mythbuntu only has a minimal xfce compared to xubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, what about 15 GB / 5 GB /home, both ext3, 1 GB swap and the rest for the recordings in XFS?
<MilhousePunkRock> If I pass grub options to the live CD, those will be written in my menu.lst when installing, right?
<popey> no
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<nettow0822> hey all
<nettow0822> Where can I post something about the newest linuxtv drivers & pcie?
<nettow0822> and mythtv
<rinaldi_> hi im trying to map the buttons for my hauppauge remote control but its only detecting the arrow buttons, the number buttons and the ok button. is this all that is supported because it would be nice to have play/ rewind/record functions. thanks
<levander> Last time I installed MythTV I did something so that I could access the database remotely.  Now I can't find the doc.'s for what to do? Anyone got a link?
<pdragon> phpmyadmin is installed
<pdragon> that what you mean?
<pdragon> it's at mydomain.com/phpmyadmin
<superm1> go to mcc and turn on mysql service
<superm1> and then make sure you are using public ips for BOTH boxes in mythtv setup
<superm1> and reboot
<ille> levander: I would guess, #skip-networking in mysql config
<superm1> ille, that's handled by mcc
<superm1> it goes in mythtv.cnf file
<superm1> to override the main one
<ille> didnt realise that I was in mythbuntu channel...
<superm1> :)
<nettow0822_> hello all
<nettow0822_> anyone awake?
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Is theres some bug with one of the mythtv packages? its been saying 1 update for the last week or 2. :) it never watns to actually update
<Dr_willis> 'ubuntu-mythtv-frontend'  never watns to update
<Dr_willis> the avail, and installed version #/names seem to be the same.
<superm1> Dr_willis, known ppa bug
<superm1> its nothing wrong with the package
<superm1> its the package build system's bug
<Dr_willis> Ok. Just though it was a little.. odd. :)
<Dr_willis> Nothing to worry about then.
<superm1> yeah
<Dr_willis> I just always have that update icon in the panel.  heh.
<nettow0822_> superm1.....where can I post an issue for mythtv?
<superm1> bug, or configuration issue?
<nettow0822_> well not sure...
<nettow0822_> i downloaded the latest linuxtv drivers to use a pcie fusion hdtv rt gold express card but mythtv doesn't recognize it
<nettow0822_> but it just so happens that I have the same card in a pci version.....
<nettow0822_> I swapped the pcie for the pci and mythtv didn't care....it worked
<levander> Did zap2xml stop working?
<levander> Hey, have yall seen this?  cttvlistings.net offers TV listings cheaper than Schedules Direct!
<superm1> post on the forums then nettow0822_
<Dr_willis> levander,  and how cheap is cheap?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i ask.. since the web site isent wanting to load.
<levander> Dr_willis: $7/year.  Or four days of listings at a time for free.
<levander> Dr_willis: their web site is working fine here: https://cttvlistings.net/
<Dr_willis> getting a problem loading the page.. lets try again
<Dr_willis> there it went
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. so let me get this straight.. for 'free' i can get 4 days worth of listings?
<Dr_willis> Then in 4 days - it updates again.? or am i missreading this.
<Daviey> well, i'm guessing the xmltv source only has 4 days of listings at any time
<Daviey> so when you mythfilldatabase, it will gra 4 days - if you do this daily - then you get 4 days for free (i guess)
<Dr_willis> that makes sence.. and will work out nicely for me. :)
<Dr_willis> Now if i can figure out how to make mythtv use the cttvlistings...
<levander> I just looked into cttvlistings.  It looks like they just came out of beta early this month.  The only client I can find to download is a Windows client.
<levander> Even though they have that it works for "CT TV Listings is a service that delivers U.S. TV listing data(Excluding OTA) for use in software based electronic TV guides. Software like MythTV, GB-PVR, Mediaportal, FreeGuide, Freevo and any other Open source or Free to use software."
<Dr_willis> yea. been googling now also. :P
<levander> MythTV is listed first, and I can't find the Linux client anywhere.
<Dr_willis> I noticed that mention of MythTV  also. can not find any info on it at all.
<levander> Well actually, they came out of beta on Sept. 20: http://ctpvr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=337
<Dr_willis> Im signed up.. i can see my schedule on their web site. :)
<levander> Dr_willis: Yeah, I'm signed up to.
<levander> Think I should post something on their forum asking where the Linux client is?
<levander> This is getting ridiculous trying to find it.
<Dr_willis> Yep. glad you are having problems.. i thouhg I was being stupid.... :)
<Dr_willis> the 2 google hits i get - just talk about it..
<Dr_willis> nothing on the mythbuntu forums
<levander> I'm posting.  Give me a second and I'll give you a link to the post.
<levander> Dr_willis: this isn't promising: http://ctpvr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=341
<Dr_willis> maybe best to just pay the otehr guys eh heh heh...
<levander> That post is like the fourth one down on the Technical Support forum.
<levander> I'm gonna post something in another forum.
<Dr_willis> Yep. Well the holiday seasons is not a good time  for a lot of this stuff.
<levander> Dr_willis: http://ctpvr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1897#1897
<Dr_willis> lets see...
<Dr_willis> righ now im not even getting any listings. :)
<Dr_willis> Im guessing that cttv will have some sort of file ya can download.. proberly goning to need to set up mythtv to point to the right file. but Im drawing blanks on my searching also.
<Dr_willis> The kind of jobs that should be trivial (like this one) always seem to be the hardest. :(
<Dr_willis> if cttv is piowered by zap2it.. Hmm
<Dr_willis> Oh wait. thers no zap2it any more mentioned in the listing grabber pulldown menu in mythtv-setup
<Dr_willis> well i will keep an eye on it i guess. :()
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-15
<ozatomic> Hey guys, just setting up a backend/frontend box and its seemed to have pickup my card alright which is a leadtek 2000H Rev J
<ozatomic> i can select the cards from the video sources
<ozatomic> sorry i mean from 2. Capture Sources.  When when i goto 3. Video sources and then scan channels it doesn't find any cahnnels for analog or digital
<ozatomic> i have signal streangth of 99% aswell
<Templar_Xion> So, does Mythbuntu support the Happauge WinTV2USB?
<Templar_Xion> I knew about a year ago zero USB TV Tuners were supported, wondering if that has changed.
<Saga_> Hi people -- I'm new to MythTV.  I recently bought a machine mainly for MythTV (Media Center).  I'm looking for something that can run movies off the network (and/or) on hard drives as long as it uses dm-setup.  I'm really new, really.
<linux-hdtv> Hi, i am looking for a cheap graphics card able to render full HDTV on Linux.
<laga> Saga_: well, since you bought it for mythtv, why don't you use that? although mythtv is more of a DVR
<Saga_> Hello laga, I'm looking up on Wiki and Installation Manual.  Seems like there are servers and clients involved.  I only need to set up a single machine. :o
<Saga_> laga, And yes, I'm planning to use this for recording too.
<Saga_> laga, I'm thinking -- Should I just install Ubuntu on this, set up SFTP and whatnot, then basically transfer the movies to there....But then again, the user interface should be very friendly for my family.
<linux-hdtv> both my Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS and my ATI Radeon HD3200 drop frames, even with proprietary drivers ...
<bouke> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<bouke> i need some help to configure mythbuntu with technotrend s2 3200 dvb-s2 card.
<culinarian> how can I view shares on a windows box through mythbuntu, mythtv etc? My system shows Samba running but I don't see where to select network shares from another computer on the network.
<jphillip> culinarian do you want to just view them once or mount them on boot every time?
<culinarian> not sure, i'm really new to all this
<culinarian> the how to's i've seen all involve alot of term work that i'm a little queasy with
<culinarian> and I still don't understant the linux filesystem arch.
<jphillip> well if you launch a file browser and type in the address bar smb:\\x.x.x.x
<jphillip> it should show you shares on that computer
<culinarian> xxxx being the ip of my windows box?
<jphillip> yep
<culinarian> file browser being something like Thunar?
<jphillip> yep
<jphillip> you should be able to ctrl+l if it doesn't give you an address bar, thats how you do it in gnome land at least
<culinarian> I'm using the mythbuntu release that has the xfce4 (i believe). I just tried it with the live frontend with no luck. rebooting my installation to try there... samba may not have been loaded in the live environment.
<jphillip> yes it uses xfce
<culinarian> hmm, go to location... I start typing and the [open] button grays out and I get a "do not enter" symbol on the location line...
<jphillip> culinarian hmmm apparently thunar does not support that, you are going to need to mount them yourself first
<jphillip> culinarian http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2005/11/28/howto-use-cifs-instead-of-smbfs/
<culinarian> ok, thanks for the help... this'll give me something to play around with until I break something else :)
<jphillip> ideally if you put it in fstab then every boot it should be there
<culinarian> I'll keep that in mind when I get to that step. thanks again
<kirkland> superm1: did you get that mythtv/mysql/debconf bit sorted out, or did you need me to send you another patch?
<kirkland> superm1: i see you uploaded yesterday, but i don't see it in the changelog
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to configure mymote, a mythtv remote control for the iphone, and I can't seem to get it working.  I've been google-ing and no luck.  Has anyone gotten it working?
<superm1> kirkland, i had to do two uploads.  the first one FTBFS due to 2.6.28 being the kernel
<superm1> kirkland, in my pbuilder i didn't have 2.6.28 so didn't see it coming
<kirkland> superm1: doh
<kirkland> superm1: but my patch started working for you?  it wasn't working last time we talked....
<superm1> kirkland, it required some modifications to the other postinst to start working too
<superm1> kirkland, minor stuff really
<superm1> kirkland, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/changes 148 was yours, i did a bunch of other stuff ahead of it
<kirkland> superm1: cool ;-)
<superm1> kirkland, i realized after i made all those changes that there probably still is a bit of a security hole here.  mysql is being called with pw on the command line
<superm1> that likely means anyone who is snooping by can see it in action
<kirkland> superm1: right, i wondered if you cared
<superm1> well it's so quick (1 sql command at a time) i'm not sure it's a critical issue
<kirkland> superm1: it would be a problem for something in main
<superm1> kirkland, so how is it usually solved then?
<kirkland> superm1: see the ecryptfs-utils stuff, where i do this quite a bit
<kirkland> superm1: basically:
<kirkland> superm1: the utility needing the password must support taking it in on stdin
<kirkland> superm1: and then you'd use something like:
<kirkland> printf "%s" "$password" |  mysql --password -
<kirkland> printf and echo are dash "builtin's"
<kirkland> so they don't show up in proctab
<bobbob1016> Ok, after some playing around with the config, I am up to just getting mysql working.  I need to do the "enable multiple access" thing at the end of this http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-6.html#ss6.2 but I can't seem to get the mysql prompt, can anyone help with this?
<superm1> kirkland, well the issue is that you still have to pass a command to mysql too though
<superm1> and normally that command is passed on stdin...
<kirkland> superm1: tricky ...
<kirkland> superm1: perhaps that's what they're getting out of that perl blip?
<superm1> kirkland, i mean the only thing i could think is to redirect that password to say fd3 and try to pass it in from there, but i dont know the syntax
<superm1> kirkland, yeah that's what i think the original maintainer's intention was, but that perl blip had problems where you could escape the password
<superm1> by using extra characters
<kirkland> superm1: interesting ...
<superm1> so what's the lesser of two evils really
<superm1> i'm pretty sure it would be something similar to this, but i'm not sure of the syntax; echo "pass" 1>3 | echo "show databases;" | mysql -umythtv -p <3
<superm1> kirkland, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/password-security.html i wonder if that last comment is actually true on linux systems
<kirkland> superm1: i'm asking kees/jamie
<kees> superm1: ah, yeah, forgot about that.  just don't 'export', and you should be safe.  environ is private.
<superm1> kees, well unfortunately it doesn't seem to work on the mysql utility, probably only for mysqldump
<kees> superm1: ah, bummer.  you know about ~/.my.cnf ?
<kees> [client]
<kees> user = USER
<kees> password = PASSWORD
<kees> etc?
<superm1> no, wasn't aware of that, but how would that be usable / beneficial for postinst though?
<superm1> just create a tmp config with permissions only for root and use that?
<superm1> kees, ^
<kees> superm1: yeah, I think you can aim to a file
<kees> maybe not, hrm
<alien_> mce remote blaster fails several times a day...the receiver always works, but the blaster will die for no apparent reason and I can never find anything in the logs. Had the problem with 7.10, but found a workaround...fresh installed 8.10 and I cant get it to work. Anyone had this issue before?
<kees> hrm, nothing jumps out at me
<superm1> kees, well in any case i think the exact behavior isn't especially high priority as i was saying to kirkland, it's just 2-3 quick SQL commands during postinst only, but if we come up with some solution it's worthwhile putting in
 * kees nods
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-16
<yotux> can I do a lvm install from the livecd?
<yotux> !lvm
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lvm
<tritium> Good evening.
<culinarian> how do I go about editing my hosts file... get "Can't open file to write!" message when I try to save changes?
<hads> How are you trying to edit it?
<culinarian> I just dbl clk on the hosts file in the file mgr.
<hads> And I assume you mean /etc/hosts ?
<culinarian> yes
<hads> Press Alt+F2 and type; gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<culinarian> *slightly confused* did it just reopen the editor with permissions?
<hads> Yes, that gave you root permissions, which you need to edit that file.
<hads> Try not to break things ;)
<culinarian> should I have closed the file previously and reopened it, if not, I still can't save
<culinarian> hads? no luck.. :(
<hads> That will work.
<hads> Yes, you should have closed gedit
<culinarian> I don't believe it's gedit... I think it's mousepad
<culinarian> yup, mousepad
<hads> What is mousepad?
<culinarian> do I need to install gedit? apparently mousepad is the text editor for Xfce
<hads> Oh okay, then do; gksu mousepad /etc/hosts
<culinarian> it's the default open with for text and editable files
<culinarian> ok, I'll do that then
<hads> I don't use the mythbuntu desktop
<culinarian> this is a learning machine for me.. so if I break something.. I'll just wipe and reinstall
<culinarian> nothing vital on here
<hads> What are you trying to do in /etc/hosts?
<culinarian> following a how to for adding permanent shares at boot
<culinarian> http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2005/11/28/howto-use-cifs-instead-of-smbfs/
<culinarian> like I said, learning as I go
<hads> Since you're learning; 'gksu' is a GUI frontend to 'sudo' which is a program to give you super user (root) privlidges. 'sudo' is Super User Do
<culinarian> I guessed thats what the su was. how is it GUI though? or is it the fact that it allows you to launch GUI programs as su?
<hads> OK, no problem with adding a host to the hosts file. I only mentioned the breaking thing as if you edit the hostname of your local box you can potentially lock yourself out.
<culinarian> yeah, I already found out there's no root on mythbuntu apparently but I haven't delved into the sudo stuff much yet
<culinarian> thanks for the help. I'll be back when I break something :D
<hads> GUI as in it will pop up a GUI for you to enter your password. You also should use it rather than the command line 'sudo' when running graphical apps so that your environment is setup properly.
<hads> No problem.
 * cann yawns
<cann> morning
<Cool_Nick> Im new to mythtv.  I have a card that Xawtv and VLC work with.  Its 4 composites in using a bt878 chip.  I tried setting it up with a fake source and no source. backend complains about getting/setting channels.  (My card is composite, no channels)
<Cool_Nick> well, the new error is the same but also no sources
<Cool_Nick> hmm go tit to the point where screen goes black and freezes
<Cool_Nick> hmm, the machine now loads up to freeze as mythtv loads up automatically
<Cool_Nick> I think the only thing I changed that matterred was the external command for source, I set to echo
<Cool_Nick> I messed something up last night, and was wondering how to put settings to defaults (messed up as it freezes my machien now when software loads...which is on boot-up)
<jphillip> Cool_Nick should be able to purge the db and reinstall it
<jphillip> can do this either with dpgk or with synaptic, whatever you prefer
<jphillip> package should be mythtv-database, and it may remove some of the other mythtv packages, so backup anything you'd like to keep
<Cool_Nick> do you know how I can load it up with out the mythtv software loading.  when it loads the machien crashes
<Cool_Nick> Having problems getting my bt878 card working.  It works for other programs not myth tv.  Ive set it up to either complain about not being able to set a channel or to freeze on a black screen with watch tv.
<Cool_Nick> BTW...My card does NOT have a tuner
<frink_> hey
<frink_> myth assumes you have the card connected to something that DOES have a tuner
<frink_> like a sat or cable receiver. It'd then use IR blaster to change channels on that.
<frink_> So the external tuner will have channels and the bt878 card will be used to digitise that video and get it into myth.
<Cool_Nick> Then how do I find out what myths real problem is?
<Cool_Nick> ...with my card.  The onyl errors I saw were about the tuner
<fabbione> hi
<superm1> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<fabbione> eheh
<fabbione> superm1: wishlist request for mythvideo
<fabbione> superm1: would it make sense to split mtd in a separate package with a proper init script?
<fabbione> mtd being the transcode daemon stuff
<superm1> fabbione, why?
<fabbione> because I have a super fast machine to do encoding
<fabbione> but i don't want to install full frontend
<fabbione> only what's required to encode
<superm1> can it be configured/used though without the frontend?
<fabbione> no, but it can live on a separate machine
<fabbione> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MTD#Forwarding_MythFrontend_to_a_remote_MTD
<fabbione> frontend don't need a lot of horse powers
<superm1> seems like a corner case to be doing that for
<fabbione> maybe...
<superm1> especially since you need to use xinetd and all
<fabbione> well that's an example
<fabbione> there are tons of ways to do tcp tunnelling
<superm1> but i mean the fact that you have to tunnel it
<fabbione> even without xinet
<superm1> that you can't just use a remote mtd from the UI
<fabbione> the UI is only missing the IP address part of it
<fabbione> so my idea was to just split mtd into its own package
<fabbione> so i can decide where to isntall it
<fabbione> and how to run it
<superm1> sure. well if you want to propose a patch to the packaging to do so i wont be entirely opposed.  if/when upstream splits it out with options in the UI for remote, i'd split it myself in packaging then
<fabbione> superm1: i am fine to wait for upstream. it was just a suggestion/wishlist :)
<fabbione> btw.. the packages in Intrepid looks really really shiny
<fabbione> i have 2 backends and 2 frontends working here right now
<fabbione> only glitch being a couple of kernel drivers that don't work properly yet
<fabbione> but i am fixing those :)
<superm1> they're getting shinier in jaunty too.
<superm1> trying to cover more corner cases during install
<fabbione> i won't run jaunty for now
<fabbione> not on those machines
<superm1> dont blame you :)
<fabbione> keep in mind i do raw install here
<superm1> i only run it on one machine, and that's just because its a dev type of machine
<fabbione> i don't use any of those tasks or live cd or anything
<fabbione> isntall bare server
<fabbione> apt-get isntall xorg
<fabbione> apt-get install mythtv-bits
<fabbione> that's ll
<fabbione> all the config is done manually
<superm1> why?  you miss the nicer features that do config for you then?
<fabbione> there is no way on earth that you can hit what I have here
<fabbione> i promise you that :)
<superm1> well other than the ones that are more of frontends for debconf
<superm1> alright...
<fabbione> stuff like Live cd doesn't handle raid or lvm (unless they fixed that recently)
<fabbione> and with 8TB storage on the main backend, I can't just do single disks :)
<fabbione> superm1: for instance.. does your "installer" etc. handle with dvb adapter renames?
<superm1> unfortunately LVM and RAID still aren't entering for the jaunty live disks either.  it's not a priority for the foundations team (who does the core of the installer we use) until there are good tools for administering it off of command line
<superm1> other than command line i mean
<fabbione> yeah i know
<fabbione> no worried.. i am not blaming you
<superm1> dvb adapter renames?  you mean via udev rules?
<fabbione> superm1: no.. for example I have 4 DVB-S and 3 DVB-T cards in one of my backends
<fabbione> _often_ they all start as dvb-s1 dvb-s2... dvb-t1.. etc
<fabbione> sometimes there is race at boot
<superm1> oh yuck
<fabbione> and dvb-t1 becomes adapter0
<fabbione> so all of that stuff requires manual work :)
<superm1> so udev rules really would be a good idea for those things anyway
<fabbione> i thought about it
<fabbione> but for now i am happy enough to do manual
<fabbione> plus that machine is not going to be rebooted any time soon for testing ;)
<fabbione> anyway.. thanks for the nice work guys
<fabbione> it's appreciated
<fabbione> now.. back to kernel dvb hacking
<fabbione> need to fix 2/3 frontneds init race
<superm1> have fun :)
<fabbione> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest38> Hello, I just recently installed MythBuntu 8.10.  I have gui up and running however runing Applications > Mutltimedia > MythTV front end Gives, "No UpNP backends Found"  I have tried starting and stoping myslq/mythbackend and a combination of both.  Looking throught the forums it seems that some people have same issues but no direct respone.  THe "SOLVED" issues realating to this UPNP message is not from a fresh install. An
<superm1> !permissions
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about permissions
<superm1> psh what's that one that Zinn says about /var/log/mythtv/
<superm1> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use Mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<superm1> yeah.  odds are the tail of one of those logs will tell you
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest38, so run mythbuntu-log-grabber
<MythbuntuGuest38> ok its now posted
<MythbuntuGuest38> the link is http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f6e36583b
<superm1> so something's wrong with your database
<superm1> try dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database.  if you have a root mysql password be sure to enter it.  if you dont, then dont enter one :)
<MythbuntuGuest38> ok i ran dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<MythbuntuGuest38> ok that looks better mythtrv frount end is giving me main menu
<MythbuntuGuest38> weird i wonder what happened, this was fresh install
<MythbuntuGuest38> with pretty much defaults
<MythbuntuGuest38> but thank you!
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest38, did you have any non alphanumeric characters in your root mysql password?
<superm1> if so, that might have been the root cause here, and i've got a solution for jaunty i'm trying out
<MythbuntuGuest38> no they were all letters
<superm1> hm so must have been something else
<superm1> you installed from the live cd though?
<MythbuntuGuest38> Correct, alhtough not from live enviroment
<superm1> er so you used the alternate cd?
<superm1> or the live cd
<MythbuntuGuest38> Does the alternate cd have an option to boot into live enviroment?
<superm1> no it doesnt.  but if you use the alternate (text installer), that's exactly why this came up
<superm1> there's a bug with it that you have to manually do this step post install
<superm1> we're getting rid of that alternate cd for the next release for that reason
<MythbuntuGuest38> Ok yes than that was my issue, I only had the text install
<MythbuntuGuest38> glad that will be fixed
<MythbuntuGuest38> I didnt see that bug looking through fourms
<MythbuntuGuest38> nor on a sticky or anythign
<superm1> it might be in the documentation, if not, it should be :)
<MythbuntuGuest38> Lol, well thank you
<linux-hdtv> Hi, is there a graphics card with mp4/mkv accelleration for linux ?
<superm1> linux-hdtv, there is experimental support entering nvidia cards that will accelerate H264
<superm1> but those are both containers you referred to
<superm1> they may contain H264, xvid, divx, etc
<linux-hdtv> thanks, superm1. is this a proprietary driver for new cards ?
<superm1> linux-hdtv, yeah google for VDPAU and you can read a little more about it
<superm1> it's only going to be supported in mythtv 0.22 and later (unreleased at this point)
<superm1> currently though, alot of those same cards support mpeg2 acceleration that you can use with 0.21 and later
<linux-hdtv> for windows, support is already there, right ? ATI with UVD2 and Nvidia with VP2, accelleration for decoding and encoding.
<superm1> i dont follow it on windows, sorry
<linux-hdtv> how are people watching compressed HDTV files ? with dedicated CPUs ?
<superm1> according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU it's the same of DxVA on windows
<superm1> at this point yes for third party files.  most people using myth record their files in MPEG2 however, and since MPEG2 is accelerated just keep them in that format
<linux-hdtv> i see. i watch mostly files exchanged on p2p.
<linux-hdtv> the advantage is only one capper is needed, and much more space for an extended archive.
<linux-hdtv> i guess you use TV displays mainly ?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> this project is centered more around tv recording, whereas a project like xbmc or elisa probably makes more sense for you
<linux-hdtv> i'm on the cheaper computer displays. problem is they mostly have the PSU integrated, and they make disturbing humming noises just in front of your face.
<linux-hdtv> i wonder if it would be difficult to extract it and place it on the floor.
<culinarian1> so if I tried to mount network shares with smb, cifs and then ssh, will they cause conflicts with each other?? the closest I got to getting a network folder to mount was with ssh but it returned "connection reset by peer" msg.
<Cool_Nick> Is it possible to use an input without a tuner card?  I can't seem to get around it.
<dashcloud> how would you get anything in without a tuner card?
<tgm4883_laptop> Cool_Nick, what input are you trying to use?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-17
<MythbuntuGuest48> I have installed Mythbuntu 8.10, but there is no sound. I have Hauugpauge pvr 150, so I guess my only option for sound is the head phone jack on the actual computer?  I thought I set that to jack, but still no sound.
<dashcloud> the pvr150 should record sound regardless of your sound card- sound won't playback without a working soundcard, but it should record just fine
<MythbuntuGuest48> So it seems that my sound card isnt working since I dont hear anything. What can i do to enable it?
<MythbuntuGuest48> This version of ubuntu doesnt have settings menu like normal distro
<MythbuntuGuest48> back that up, there is a Settings > Settings Manager
<MythbuntuGuest48> From the drop down menu there is 2 options 1 is defualt the other is 0: HDA Intel
<Cool_Nick> tgm4883_laptop: a bt878 card with only composite OR a logitech camera.  Both work in external programs.
<Cool_Nick> Does anyone know how to get a capture device working without a tuner card?  I seem to keep getting stuck on setting channel
<yotux> How can I test my usb uirt to see if it will control my dish box
<Cool_Nick> I can't seem to get anywhere with mythtv after messing around wihtout for over a day.  It appears to not like any capture card I throw at it.  the ones it picks up, it doesn't do anything with because of no tuner.  and I cant get remote frontends to work off the live cd (first time it asks for database info, it works. second time in the gui portion, it doesnt).  After gettign tired with it, throwing random variables doesn't
<Cool_Nick> ^I must say, the audio cd player works flawless, and a samba mount for video playback worked good to (although very slow to load while it chugged through the files during section load)
<map7> I'm having trouble mounting a samba share on my diskless clients using Mythbuntu 8.10, is there some type of trick I have to do here?
<map7> I've added the share to my /etc/fstab for the clients
<map7> and rebuilt the image
<map7> Once the client has booted I can manually mount the share using the fstab entry
<map7> I would like this to be automatic though
<hads> What's your fstab entry?
<map7> /192.168.200.188/share /media/lacie    smbfs   auto,username=<my user>,password=<my password>    0       0
<map7> That is //192 on the front
<map7> Once I've booted the client I can type 'sudo mount /media/lacie' and it will mount that drive
<hads> Odd, that should work.
<hads> I don't know a lot about SMB
<yotux> how can I test my ir blaster ?
<map7> yeah I think it must be an LTSP thing
<map7> where it doesn't mount all the entries in fstab
<hads> I mount NFS fine
<map7> My NAS will only output samba, so that's what's stopping me from using NFS
<hads> Anything in the syslog?
<hads> Tried with cifs?
<map7> nothing in syslog, i'll give cifs a go.
<hads> Came across that just now; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<rhpot1991_laptop> cifs replaced samba for client mounting, thats my understanding at least
<hads> Thanksfully I don't have to know much about Windows-type integration :)
<map7> cifs also does not work
<map7> cifs does work manually though
<map7> just like smbfs works manually
<hads> Seems odd that it doesn't auto mount
<rhpot1991_laptop> I haven't done anything but NFS in my fstab as of late
<rhpot1991_laptop> map7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<map7> I just tested my server to make sure it auto mounts using the same fstab line as before and my server does auto mount on boot.
<map7> thanks for the link
<hads> Does it mount if you mount -a
<yotux> !ir blaster
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ir blaster
<map7> yotux, use irda-utils
<map7> yotux it has commands like irdadump to collect info, irsend to test blasters
<map7> etc
<yotux> thankz can't seem to get any where googling for a while
<map7> hads, yes it does mount with command 'sudo mount -a'
<hads> Doesn't make a lot of sense to me then.
<map7> yeah I'm confused as well.  It has to be a LTSP problem.
<map7> hads, I just added 'mount -a' to my /etc/init.d/mythbuntu-diskless-client and everything started to work.
<map7> So this looks like a work around
<davez0r> can anyone recommend a good thread for fixing my nvidia card?  I just upgraded to 8.10 and chose to use the 177 proprietary.  when I reboot it sticks me into 'low graphics mode'  any ideas?
<rhpot1991_laptop> davez0r: what card, I think older cards are not supported in intrepid
<davez0r> yeah, i've got an FX5200
<davez0r> so its a bit old
<hads> map7: Odd, mount -a is called during startup
<map7> davez0r that's what I'm using on my mythbuntu 810 box
<map7> hads, in which init file for clients is mount -a started?
<map7> davez0r I'm using driver version 173.14.12, I think there is an option to use this version during setup
<davez0r> map7, i'm also using mythbuntu.  when you installed, did you choose
<davez0r> ahh
<davez0r> i tried 177
<map7> I remember selecting the older version as I thought my card was old
<hads> map7: Have a look in /etc/init.d/ it will be named mount something :)
<davez0r> i just reverted to the opensource driver, i'll try 173 nexy
<rhpot1991_laptop> davez0r: google seems to agree to try 173
<rhpot1991_laptop> you will prob have to hack your xorg.conf some then too
<davez0r> yeah, i'm running some updates now.  can you link me to what you found there rhpot?
<rhpot1991_laptop> davez0r: http://threeeighthsspacer.com/blog/2008/11/20/geforce-fx-5200-in-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810/
<davez0r> ahh, beautiful
<davez0r> thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> np
<Cool_Nick> could someone help me get an capture device going
<Cool_Nick> the device works in other programs...just not mythtv
<rhpot1991_laptop> Cool_Nick: you'd prob have better luck in the forums, its hard to get hardware support in here unless its common hardware
<rhpot1991_laptop> !forums | Cool_Nick
<Zinn> Cool_Nick: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Cool_Nick> its a bt878
<yotux> can some one offer some help getting a ir blaster setup
<superm1> kirkland, ping
<superm1> kirkland, there's still a problem with the way that you had changed the .config as we just realized in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<superm1> kirkland, if you happen to be say installing the "mythtv" package, you get mysql-server-5.0 installed too right?  well it's not started at the time you run the .config.  and the init script isn't available yet either....
<superm1> it's a bit of an annoying problem to solve
<superm1> to reproduce it, start with a jaunty chroot with no mysql server and no mythtv-database, "apt-get install mythtv" and make sure you set a root password.  you'll get asked again by the mythtv packages, but it will fail through the 5 times because there isn't a chance that the mysql server is actually running yet
<superm1> kirkland, and you might say 'set mysql-server as pre-depends', but it already is for the mythtv and mythtv-backend-master packages.  it seems that .config is getting called out at the same time for everything
<superm1> so i anticipate whatever solution there is to this will be a bit hacky
<superm1> kirkland, here's the bzr branch to hack on it from: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/changes
<culinarian1> so I've been trying to get my windows shares mounted and have followed how-to's for smb, cifs, and ssh. I was successful once with smb but haven't been able to repeat the process since. no luck with cifs and ssh even though that's what I see being suggested. could those 3 be causing conflicts with each other?
<culinarian1> or is it just a touchy process...
<rhpot1991> windoes doesn't do ssh...
<culinarian1> ok, that would explain the connection denied message with ssh. why would I not be able to repeat my first successful mount with smb... would an update have changed something back that I had previously set?
<rhpot1991> culinarian1: perhaps try with another windows box to make sure the share is setup correctly?
<culinarian1> I've already got an existing network with windows machines playing well together
<rhpot1991> most samba/cifs issues are security related, so its always a good point to check that first
<culinarian1> so for someone like me who's totally new and experimenting with linux, what would be some things to check. any troubleshooting guides on the web?
<Very_Cool> Having frontend errors.  Mythsocket(******):readStringList: Error, timeout (quick)
<MythbuntuGuest26> Hi,  visualisations dont seem to be working on Mythmusic, when i press 3 wshile playing music, all i get is a black screen. What can i do to get  visualisations to work?
<MythbuntuGuest26> 4 sorry, (Visulise)
<giver> hello everyone
<giver> have couple questions
<giver> one is,I have mythbuntu using nvidia 7050,over hdmi
<giver> I see there is no audio
<giver> and wonder : does the card convert all analog audio into digital?
<giver> or will only deliver digital audio
<giver> does anyone knows about nvidia 7050 audio over hdmi?
<MythbuntuGuest26> I dont, sorry. I came here aksing becuse my visualisations are not working :)
<giver> visualisations  on a player?
<MythbuntuGuest26> but based on my knowlege of compute rhardware, i would assume that your card converts the analogue signals to digital since a computer cant process analogue, as for output that really depends it may be converted in to analogue again you'll have to google specs of yoru card.
<MythbuntuGuest26> and yea, Mythmusic.
<MythbuntuGuest26> press 4 to Visulize and all i get is a black screen.
<giver> well,a pc can process analog audio for decades
<giver> is not that what I mean
<giver> I think I chose thw wrong words
<giver> I mean to port all audio into the hdmi out
<giver> analog wasn;t the right word
<giver> have a beautifull hd out over hdmi,but no audio
<giver> using a mobo that has nvidia 7050 on board
<MythbuntuGuest26> (After its converted to Digital using analogue to digital mapping)
<giver> viaualizations might need the files to viasualize
<giver> not sure how it works
<MythbuntuGuest26> :P
<giver> does the player play video ok?
<MythbuntuGuest26> yea that parts workign fine
<giver> haven;t played qith mythmusic,justinstalled it
<giver> and trying to overcome this sound problems
<MythbuntuGuest26> try changeing the default Audio device. its just a hunch and a guess but if you also have a normal sound card on yoru box it may be outputting soudn tot hat instead of the HDMI port.
<MythbuntuGuest26> sorry for the typos
<NTBlade> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<NTBlade> !diskless
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about diskless
<NTBlade> !dhcp
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dhcp
<NTBlade> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu or via command line to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<NTBlade> Hello, Looking for help with 8.10 disless clients, DHCP server - Thank you
<Very_Cool> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Very_Cool> !bug
<Very_Cool> !bug 3
<Zinn> Bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Wishlist, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/3
<Very_Cool> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<Very_Cool> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<Very_Cool> !hammertime
<Zinn> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Very_Cool> NTBlade: tftpd may help you
<Very_Cool> if you have a windwos machine.  otherwise you will have to learn how dhcpd3 works with pxe
<NTBlade> Hi, thanks for your reply
<Very_Cool> sry, its actually tftpd32
<NTBlade> My problem is: Fresh 8.10 install and DHCP wont install.  Will the results be the same if I install from the command line rather than Mythbuntu Control Panel?
<Very_Cool> I'm having same issue, but I have another issue that takes priority (no video).  But I would imagine that doing an apt-get dhcpd3 would work
<Very_Cool> ^if thats teh package name
<NTBlade> OK, I'll givie it a try
<MythbuntuGuest91> hello all,
<MythbuntuGuest91> is possible from a client, watch a live sat program captured from backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, yes thats kinda how this works, the clients watch content from the servers
<MythbuntuGuest91> also live streams?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, yes, also live streams
<MythbuntuGuest91> thanks all for replies
<MythbuntuGuest91> anyone tested scenarios with many clients connected to one backend
<MythbuntuGuest91> i mean 10-15 to 1
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need a beefy machine for that
<tgm4883_laptop> network speed, hard drive speed, processing power
<laga> and many tuners if you want to do live tbv
<laga> tv*
<MythbuntuGuest44> I have having trouble chainging channels, for some reason anyway i do it, remote/keyboard I cannot select a differnt channel to watch tv
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, yea a network that large you will probably want to distribute the load over a few backends
<tgm4883_laptop> you aren't doing HD are you?
<MythbuntuGuest91> no
<MythbuntuGuest91> but if i have 3 servers, i can keep it in sync?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest91, what exactly are you trying to build?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I know its a dumb question, but I havent been able to find info. I'm even using the mythtvorg wiki
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest44, we'll need to see some logs
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs | MythbuntuGuest44
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest44: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu or via command line to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok one moment
<Very_Cool> can you lock other frontends out from viewing a channel? or are frontends only allowed to view unused sources?
<tgm4883_laptop> Very_Cool, I don't think you can lock frontends out, but if one frontend is using a tuner, another frontend can't take that tuner from it, it would use an unused tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> The only way multiple frontends can watch the same thing is if it is pre-recorded, or if they each have their own tuner on the same channel
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok logs are posted at:
<MythbuntuGuest44> .
 * tgm4883_laptop drumrolls
<MythbuntuGuest44> f59d950c
<MythbuntuGuest44> is that drumroll for me?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<MythbuntuGuest44> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean f59d9590c
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuner do you have
<MythbuntuGuest44> i have pvr 150
<tgm4883_laptop> and what input are you using?
<MythbuntuGuest44> composite 1
<tgm4883_laptop> and do you have a channel changing script setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> Channel(/dev/video0) Warning: You have not set an external channel changing script for a composite or s-video input. Channel changing will do nothing.
<tgm4883_laptop> what is your source, cable box?
<MythbuntuGuest44> It was working at one point, however i just had it set to bcast, i now set it to cable. The source is acutally an iptv box
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have an IR transmitter setup?
<MythbuntuGuest44> Just a usb remote
<MythbuntuGuest44> windows mce one by keyspan
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, you need some way to be able to change the channel on the IPTV box
<tgm4883_laptop> which most likely is going to be an IR transmitter
<tgm4883_laptop> depending on the USB receiver you have, you might have a transmitter built into it, you just have to hook it up
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm going to refer you to the installation manual
<tgm4883_laptop> !%install%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about %install%
<tgm4883_laptop> !%manual%
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<MythbuntuGuest44> I do have a remote for iptvbox
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest44, you need a way for your mythbox to change the channel on your iptv box
<MythbuntuGuest44> I see, I have the make and model of remote if that will help
<tgm4883_laptop> um, no.  Right now you have composite (yellow, red, white) cables going from the IPTV box to your mythbox right?  And no other cable between the two?
<MythbuntuGuest44> That is correct, however on the iptv side the cable is like svideo (or somethign like that) and then on the mythbox side it is composite
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so my question is this
<tgm4883_laptop> How do you expect the mythbox is to change the channel on the iptv box?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I'm not sure it was workign at one point
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd bet money, that you had the cable hooked up to it and only got certain channels
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, you didn't have the iptv box in there
<MythbuntuGuest44> I belive that i was using bcast at one point instead of cable
<MythbuntuGuest44> but I belive the iptvbox was always there
<MythbuntuGuest44> but either way i'd like to get it set up correclty
<Very_Cool> MythbuntuGuest44, tgm4883_laptop is correct.   You need something for the mythbox to tell the iptv channel to change.  this is usually done with an ir transmitter.
<tgm4883_laptop> well here is the thing, right now, there is no way that you are going to be able to change channels
<tgm4883_laptop> what does your IR receiver look like?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I see
<MythbuntuGuest44> According to Installation manual it should worlk with mce remote version 2
<Very_Cool> Version 2: IR Transmitter is supported with driver module lirc_mceusb2 version >= 0.24 (lirc-0.8.2).
<tgm4883_laptop> it will work with any remote, as long as you get a IR transmitter hooked up
<MythbuntuGuest44> i think i need to set that up in control center
<tgm4883_laptop> some versions don't have the irtransmitter built in
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest44, you will need to have a wire that goes from your IR receiver back to your IPTV box
<MythbuntuGuest44> tgm, i see, suggestions on which one
<MythbuntuGuest44> does it need to be a specific wire?
<tgm4883_laptop> let me see if I can find a picture
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok, it may be eaiser to use my iptv remote?...
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, I found one that is half what i'm talking about
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/IR_Blaster
<tgm4883_laptop> in the first picture on that page, you need a wire where one end looks like the non-serial port end in that picture
<tgm4883_laptop> does that make sense?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I see
<MythbuntuGuest44> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have a wire like that?
<MythbuntuGuest44> i dont
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, you are going to need to get one, or build one
<MythbuntuGuest44> ok would i just be able to use the iptv remote?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest44, you could, but you will have to change the channel manually every time
<MythbuntuGuest44> I see
<Very_Cool> side thought: if you have a remote thats doing nothing, you could probably take it from that.  but you would have to hook it up to the cable and serial port etc... (Im sure there is documentation somewhere for that)
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest44, is there a firewire port on the back of your IPTV box?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I dont think so,, I have 2 coax, the svdieo (i think ) that i'm using, and then the ethernet input
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, you don't
<tgm4883_laptop> so if you want the mythbox to be able to change channels automatically, you will need the IR transmitter
<MythbuntuGuest44> I see, would radio shack have one?
<MythbuntuGuest44> or does it have to be DIY from radio shack?
<tgm4883_laptop> I doubt radioshack would have one, although they would have the parts
<tgm4883_laptop> you could get one online, I believe that website I linked to has some places to get it from
<culinarian1> so, I did some mucking with my smb.conf by the guidance of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 . I backed up the original file to smb.conf.template but now I realize that the original had all the samba settings for mythtv in it. the original command was [ mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.template] can I revert to the original by simply doing: [ mv /etc/samba/smb.conf.template etc.samba.smb.conf]?
<tgm4883_laptop> culinarian1, yes
<culinarian1> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest44> tgm, well i think thats all
<MythbuntuGuest44> thanks for all your help
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<culinarian1> tgm... on that same topic, should I continue to edit my smb.conf to see my windows shares or is there another way to do it?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could install swat
<tgm4883_laptop> not entirely sure that would help much, but it's the only way i've ever configured samba
<tgm4883_laptop> which was a long time ago
<culinarian1> googling now... but what is swat (in the short version)?
<tgm4883_laptop> samba web administration tool
<culinarian1> sounds neat, I'll check it out. so far all the how to's I've tried to get my win shares mounted have not worked. I can't seem to access from both directions. it's either on or the other, never viewable on both machines..
<culinarian1> I could just be overlooking something really simple though
<tgm4883_laptop> culinarian1, sorry can't help more, I do NFS only now
<culinarian1> np, thanks for the help
<Very_Cool> tgm4883_laptop, could you help me with a card issue?
<Very_Cool> trying to get a card working without a tuner (composite only) and cant get to far
<tgm4883_laptop> Very_Cool, perhaps if it's quick, I have to run an errand soon
<tgm4883_laptop> what seems to be the problem?
<Very_Cool> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1e2e556e
<Very_Cool> front-end
<Very_Cool> MythSocket(8b42500:29): readStringList: Error, timeout (quick).
<tgm4883_laptop> look at line 14
<tgm4883_laptop> did you fix that error?
<Very_Cool> I think so
<Very_Cool> I jump between errors
<Very_Cool> I either get that or error about program information
<tgm4883_laptop> This is a single system setup?
<Very_Cool> correct
<tgm4883_laptop> try scheduling a recording and see if it starts
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, I have an errand to run now, do that and let me know what happens, I should be back in 30 minutes
<sabhain> is there a clean way to relocate recordings and still maintain db associativity?  I have some recordings in /Videos/Home (probably a dozen or so) that I want to move to a new drive (/dvr/Home) that I recently installed.  I'm clear on how to reset the recording location for new recordings .. but is there a way within the frontend that I can migrate the storage location of recordings?
<Very_Cool> tgm4883_laptop,  you are correct.  the recording went fine....
<sabhain> laga .. got a problem with some diskless image things.  Can't run the update from MCC .. get all sorts of errors related to medibuntu.org / hardy (no public key available) .. and then it doesn't unmount dev or proc.  Result is that the backend has to be rebooted before anything can be done or tried on the image .. any idea?  forums seem bare on this.
<laga> on intrepid?
<sabhain> 8.10
<sabhain> Amd / 64 bit backend & client
<sabhain> trying a full scrub & redo of the image now.  When originally created, the "other sources box" wasn't checked, and so we had problems getting nvidia done correctly.  Went back and re-did the image with that checked, and have gotten these errors since.
<sabhain> one thing I hadn't done yet was to scrub the overlay when I scrubbed the image, so this time around that's what we're trying.
<laga> there is a problem with MCC - it will still use the hardy medibuntu repo
<sabhain> laga .. is there a workaround, or should I move back to 8.04?
<sabhain> found the bug .. I guess I can just update the sources list manually .. and in the chroot
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-18
<Cool_Nick> tgm, you there?
<Cool_Nick> tgm4883_laptop,  you are correct.  the recording went fine....
<tgm4883_laptop> Cool_Nick, yea i'm in and out today
<Cool_Nick> if it records fine, then what is my true problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> So if the recording recorded fine, sound like a frontend problem rather than a backend problem
<tgm4883_laptop> tough to say, you have a SIP error, but I don't think thats related
<tgm4883_laptop> I would try activating the mythtv service in MCC and using your private IP address
<tgm4883_laptop> but thats just based on the info given in your logs
<Cool_Nick> my private ip?  I thought I was using 127.0.0.1
<Cool_Nick> MCC = Myth Control Center?
<hads> Yah
<tgm4883_laptop> thats localhost, your private ip is probably something like 192.168.x.x
<Cool_Nick> same thing
<Cool_Nick> wait
<Cool_Nick> now its talking about the connection to the master server has gone away for some reason.. Is it running?
<Cool_Nick> It is the correct ip (172.16.7.30)
<tgm4883_laptop> it's the ip address given to you by your router
<hads> Not many people use 172.16
<Cool_Nick> yep, thats it
<Cool_Nick> I use it...wanted a proper class B address
<hads> Well, you can do that with 192.168 or 10.0 so that's not really a reason :)
<Cool_Nick> standards wise... 10 is class C and 192 is supposed to be class A
<Cool_Nick> and no one else uses 172...which leaves it free for me (school uses 10 and a lot of people use 192)
<Cool_Nick> I think my problem is that mysql is only listening to the localhost
<Cool_Nick> Ill have to try to remember how to have it listen to everything
<hads> Avoiding address space conflicts is a real reason.
<hads> You have your classes mixed up too.
<Cool_Nick> Mysql is/was accessible remotely
<Cool_Nick> hads: real reason why I wanted a proper 255.255.x.y ip.  I use vpn with friends and I wanted x to decide friends networks and y for their computers,  while having broadcasts work for everyone
<Cool_Nick> and I connect home from school/work where their ips are 10.
<hads> As I said, that's a valid reason. Though you could have done that with 10. or 192.
<Cool_Nick> 10 would conflict with school and work
 * hads goes back to work
<Cool_Nick> 192.168.x.x isn't suppsoed to be
<hads> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classful_network
<Cool_Nick> a subnet of 255.255.0.0 (although it works)
<Cool_Nick> tgm4883_laptop, not sur ehow to get it going with the local ip
<Cool_Nick> I tried the setup->general options it put local host to the private ip but I get that message (Ill try closing and reopening the frontend again)
<davez0r> has anyone seen this message after upgrading to 8.10?  NVP: Couldn't find a matching decoder for:  /storage/recordings/1102_bignumber.mpg
<davez0r> (i made up the big number bit obviously...)
<davez0r> i've googled around and seen a few references, but no fixes
<schmoop> i am looking to set up a mythbuntu box and was curious if the current installed version of mythtv in the distribution will do dlna with playstation 3 and xbox 360?
<davez0r> you want to use a ps3 or a 360 as a full frontend?
<davez0r> afaik either can use UPnP, but won't run mythfrontend
<schmoop> it would be nice... but if i just could get movies and music i'd be happy
<schmoop> it shouldn't need mythfrontend... isn't that the point of the unPn protocol
<schmoop> of dlna or whatever they are calling it
<davez0r> yeah, give this a read
<davez0r> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/UPnP
<schmoop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/UPnP
<schmoop> that is what i was looking at
<schmoop> i guess i was looking for other experinces... and the xbox360 looks like it needs a specific build and i don't know what come on mythbuntu
<hads> It should work with the PS3
<hads> I've had a frinds PS3 here and when it was plugged into the network is automatically showed videos and recordings from myth
<schmoop> that is all i really was hopping for... was that over wireless or wired connection?
<hads> That was wired, didn't try wireless.
<schmoop> thanks for the info hads:  i will try it with the xbox360 and if it works will go buy a ps3
<abarbaccia> so i have a diskless client setup with nfs to mount the videos and pictures directories from the server. problem is, when the system starts, it attempts to mount prior to the network connection being started. they sit and then time out before continuing to boot. they never actually automatically mount. what is the best way to reorder them and is there an argument to put in your fstab to have them skip?
<hads> schmoop: No probs
<hads> abarbaccia: noauto will skip mounting on boot. Not sure why you would see that though.
<davez0r> so, noone's seen this after upgrading to 8.10?  NVP: Couldn't find a matching decoder for:  /storage/recordings/1102_bignumber.mpg
<abarbaccia> hads: they are diskless clients and i don't believe the network connection is started early enough
<hads> abarbaccia: I mount NFS from fstab on my diskless clients
<abarbaccia> okay back to debugging...
<hads> abarbaccia: Where is the mount points?
<hads> s/is/are/
<abarbaccia> i think im finding the real source of the errors
<abarbaccia>  access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.110:/videos
<hads> Ah, okay then :)
<abarbaccia> ah found it. i need to specify the full mount path from the serve
<abarbaccia> r
<abarbaccia> "videos" is not enough - i need the whole thing. whoops
<hads> I was going to say if they are below /var or /usr then they are special cased.
<hads> And yeah, you got it.
<abarbaccia> so what about permissions
<abarbaccia> can a user on a different system be in a group on the server?
<hads> I don't quite get your question. NFS works by uid and gid matching across systems
<abarbaccia> k, got it
<abarbaccia> still getting the "Waiting for /var/lib/mythtv/videos..." on boot
<hads> 14:11:46 < hads> I was going to say if they are below /var or /usr then they are special cased.
<hads> abarbaccia: Try putting it below /mnt to test
<abarbaccia> hads: what do you mean? mount the dirs in /mnt instead?
<hads> Yeah, try it, see if that fixes it.
<abarbaccia> hads: i can't see why it would though. doesn't a script just run through fstab and execute them down the row?
<hads> Or don't try it :)
<abarbaccia> you have NFS mounts currently in your fstab on a pxe client
<abarbaccia> i will - im watching a show and enjoying the manual mount right now ;-)
<hads> hehe fair enough :)
<hads> Yes, I do have NFS mounts in my fstab
<hads> (on a diskless client)
<yotux> !mode2
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mode2
<yotux> does mode2 not work to test lirc?
<yotux> anyone offer some help with lirc
<zetheroo> how do I know if lircd is running or not?
<map7> zetheroo, check your processes with: 'ps -wax | grep lirc'
<hads> There shouldn't be a - in that argument
<map7> It's just a force of habit, it works with or without the '-'
<hads> map7: It will give you a warning though, see; http://procps.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<Cool_Nick> Whats the Username/Password for full access in the mysql database?
<jphillip> Cool_Nick root?
<jphillip> how does everyone deal with xfs defragging, I have mine set to optimize daily but they both managed to get fragmented up to 9x% and are all full of good recordings now
<yotux> can anyone offer some hep in getting Us-Uirt to work or test
<diblasio> Hi I am wondering if there is any reason that a clean install of mythbuntu set the default video folder to /var/lib/mythtv/video, but the default location set for the script to scan is  /var/lib/mythtv/videos? It is an easy thing to correct, but I was pulling my hair out for a few minutes.
<diblasio> this was on 8.10
<Cool_Nick> jphillip, thanx...I for some reason didn't think root would work (thought there would have been a password)
<jphillip> Cool_Nick there is only a password if you told there to be one when mysql installed
<jphillip> by default root can only login locally as well
<Cool_Nick> jphillip, not sure if you can help me on this, but what do I do if I can record but not watch?
<jphillip> !blank% | Cool_Nick
<Zinn> Cool_Nick: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<jphillip> check that first
<Cool_Nick> I just gave it a 777 now for good measure
<mr_mac> have a few questions about mythbuntu's streaming setup
<MythbuntuGuest45> I'm having trouble with mytharchive
<MythbuntuGuest45> i'm trying to copy dvd to hd
<MythbuntuGuest45> i have set up tmp directory in mytharchive settings
<MythbuntuGuest45> when i try to import dvd it just says, "No jobs and nothing else to do. you could rip a dvd."
<MythbuntuGuest45> it has a "new rip" button but i cant click on it so i have to esc out
<MythbuntuGuest45> my lots are at: http://mythbuntu.pastbin.com/f4877c2fb
<laga> that's not mytharchive, that's mythvideo :)
<laga> so
<laga> #
<laga> 19:32:06: ISO DVD image copy to: /var/lib/mythtv/videos/BOURNE_IDENTITY_001of
<laga> #
<laga> 19:48:15: job thread finished copying ISO image
<laga> #
<laga> 19:48:17: job finished successfully: job dvd 1 1 -1 0 -1 /var/lib/mythtv/videos/BOURNE_IDENTITY
<laga> looks like it worked?
<laga> sorry for the messed up paste
<MythbuntuGuest45> no problem, but i dont see anywhere that I can access it...
<laga> in  /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ ?
<MythbuntuGuest45> ok yes i see it there as .iso
<MythbuntuGuest45> to view it to i need to use mythvideio or mytharchie/
<jphillip> just browse to it first, in order to see it in mythvideo you need to run the video manager in setup
<tgm4883_laptop> IMO, shouldn't ripping a DVD auto insert that into your mythvideo?
<MythbuntuGuest45> ok so I actullay had to go to video manager and then i saw the metadata populated
<MythbuntuGuest45> and then Media Library > Watch videos was correclty populated after that. Now i can see the dvd iso inthere
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest45, yes thats how it works
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop no it doesn't happen
<tgm4883_laptop> jphillip, mythvideo-bulk-updater might help alliavate that, but some people say it doesn't work but I can't reproduce the problems
<jphillip> IIRC I've seen words on the mailing list about how to do it
<jphillip> but I prefer to add it myself anyways
<jphillip> A LOT of dvd's fail to rip
<jphillip> and this way you know if something went bad
 * sabhain finds ddrescue the only way to rip
<jphillip> and then rip them the slow way
<tgm4883_laptop> honestly, I don't even use it myself, rip everything on my desktop
<jphillip> yep
<jphillip> I do myth first, then gddrescue after that
<tgm4883_laptop> i've meant to take a look at that
<tgm4883_laptop> work well?
<jphillip> very
<jphillip> you just ddrescue /dev/dvd ISONAME.iso ISONAME.iso.log
<sabhain> 4 of 5 that fail with mythrip tend to go through with ddrescue without errors for me
<jphillip> then you can ^C it and resume later
<jphillip> sabhain only ones I've ever had problems with were ones that just didn't play well with the internal player or xine to begin with
<sabhain> i've only found a handful of dvds that can't be ripped that way .. I have more  .. you beat me to it
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991 was telling me about that
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop if you do gddrescue it skips over propblem spots and comes back later
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm dl that now
<sabhain> I've had more that just don't play than that don't rip .. I'm really ticked about "UNBREAKABLE"
<jphillip> on some sony dvd's it will choke on those problem spots for a long time and you can just ^C it then and the iso should work fine
<sabhain> does horrible things to my front end.
<jphillip> I had a problem with vantage point recently
<jphillip> had to rip that on my windows box
<jphillip> and some old music dvd's that I just think weren't to spec
<jphillip> but other than that everything works great
<jphillip> sabhain I own unbreakable, I'll have to see if that gives me problems
<jphillip> might be different releases of it or something?  cause thats an older one I'd think it would work well now
<sabhain> jphillip .. what is this "windows" thing you reffered to?
<jphillip> heh sabhain
<jphillip> I meant "gaming box"
<tgm4883_laptop> jphillip, you mean xbox 360?
<sabhain> oh  .. I see, don't got one of those
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop I have one of them too
<jphillip> but I have a box that dualboots for work/gaming still
<sabhain> jphillip .. when you try unbreakable .. keep your finger on the MUTE button for your TV when you start it .. I've tried all the tricks .. like skipping forward immediately .. nothing works for me.
<jphillip> sabhain what player do you use, internal?
<jphillip> I normally fire up a dvd and hit menu and jump to the dvd menu right away
<sabhain> jphillip .. yes .. because of the menus and all of that stuff.  I think that one of the others worked on a desktop .. but don't remember which.
 * sabhain would watch unbreakable weekly if it were in the rotation
<jphillip> !xine
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<jphillip> sabhain try that ^
<jphillip> if it works you can make a fake extension for ones that work well with it compared to the internal player or something
<jphillip> I find internal works very well for dvds anymore though
<sabhain> internal has been good for me.
<sabhain> I'll check that out .. so you can specify a player for an individual troublesome ISO?
<jphillip> you can specify players for extensions
<jphillip> so I dunno what happens if you make iso.1
<sabhain> oic
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, FYI, thats how you do it ;)
<sabhain> If I want to rebuild / relocate a backend and maintain the setups & recordings.  Is there anything other than the database that needs to be restored?  are there any text files that need to be preserved?
<sabhain> my recordings / videos are on separate drives.
<sabhain> thinking of reformatting / upgrading to 64 bit.
<sabhain> !backup
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about backup
<dennister> hey channel...it's been awhile since I installed mythtv, so i'm rusty...used to using this method: install ubuntu-server, then kubuntu-desktop, then one at a time configuration of the lamp stack
<dennister> am now on hardy, and about to start a new pc installation...how/what is the avisability of using the ubuntu-mthtv method through the mini.iso?
<sabhain> dennister, I did a mini.iso install a while back (both 7.10 and 8.04) and I had luck with just doing an install of mythbuntu-desktop .. brought it most everything I needed.
<dennister> sabhain: thx...didn't see your reply right away...like using the mini.iso method 'cause I do a very minimal one, don't have to do tons of updates, and then add different desktops once i've rebooted into xubuntu installation
<dennister> but i know from experience, too, that some methods are better than others :)
<sabhain> I just did the mini CLI install and the following:  update / upgrade .. then install mythbuntu-desktop .. that's it ..
<sabhain> now if you're using the system as a full PC, i'd guess there's more .. but my example is for a standalone frontend.
<dennister> yeah, the user (not me for a change) is a linux noob, so she needs a full pc first, mythtv second, so it'll be both a front end and back end...like a media centre xp machine
<dennister> that's what she's used to, xp anyway...
<dennister> gott go, thx for the info
<sabhain> I'd just do the standard install then ..
<sabhain> good luck
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-19
<nzcarrick> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<stiev3m> is it possible to regain access to an lvm partition after I've formatted and installed 8.10 on its own partition?
<stiev3m> if that makes sense...  i see the partitions that made up the lvm.  No idea if it's possible to reassociate and mount them again.
<tritium> Good evening.
<tritium> Does anyone know if http://download.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/hdhomerun_config_gui_20081213b.tgz is being packaged for the next mythbuntu release?
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, whats it do?
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: it's a GUI for hdhomerun_config
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, do we need it?
<tritium> http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6066
<tgm4883_laptop> how do people configure the hdhomerun for us now?
<tritium> via cli, with hdhomerun_config
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tritium> the hdhomerun-config package is in the repos now
<tgm4883_laptop> the gui one?
<tritium> No, the cli verson.
<tritium> The GUI would be a fantastic addition to the repos.
<tritium> I've not been MOTU for quite a long time now, or I'd volunteer to package i.
<tritium> it*
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, you don't have to be motu to package it
<tgm4883_laptop> you just need a motu to look at your packaging
<tritium> True.
<tgm4883_laptop> and I think I know one that would
<tritium> I just may do that, then.,
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: you have tuner cards?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, not the hdhomerun though
<tritium> I've got a dvico card, and the hdhr.  I'm anxious to get a WinTV-HVR-2250, as soon as they're supported on linux.
<tgm4883_laptop> I have a PVR-500 that my directv boxes are hooked up to
<stiev3m> found the solution for my issue, easier than i expected.
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: S-video?  Composite?
<Cool_Nick> tgm4883_laptop, you around?
<kaiser10123> can i use mythtv without using an account to receive tv listing
<jphillip> kaiser10123 yes
<jphillip> its more useful with listings, but you can use it without till you are comfortable
<jphillip> also if you are looking for US listings schedules direct offers 2 weeks for free
<kaiser10123> oh really
<kaiser10123> i need help with setting it up
<jphillip> setting whta up?
<kaiser10123>  database server settings i guess
<kaiser10123> i see setup which is full screen then dont know what options i have to change
<kaiser10123> and it loops the same pages over and over again
<jphillip> most of them are pretty self explanatory, which ones are you having issues with?
<jphillip> the database connection itself?
<kaiser10123> i never used mythtv i dont know what setting i change from the default
<kaiser10123> setup loops over and over and dont know what im changing
<jphillip> kaiser10123 try walking through this:
<jphillip> http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<jphillip> did you run the backend setup (mythtv-setup)?
<jphillip> you have to do that before you can run the frontend otherwise it will constantly throw you to a screen looking for info on where to connect to
<kaiser10123> thats where im stuck
<kaiser10123> in the backend
<kaiser10123> i dont know what my settting should be
<jphillip> ok walk through the installation manual and then ask if you have any more specific questions
<sabhain> !database
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<sabhain> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<sabhain> I have a problem where the MySQL service in the "System Services" tab of MCC is grayed out.  Can't enable it .. but I know that the Mysql service is already running on the machine .. can remotely access the database in other ways, but not with front end.
<kaiser10123> need help i setup mythbuntu but cants hear any sound
<kaiser10123> brb
<tgm4883_laptop> brb usually means be right back
<tgm4883_laptop> did that change at some point?
<tgm4883_laptop> or does "right back" mean 1.5+ hours later?
<sabhain> he's trying to hedge on a delay for his request .. maybe he's out using google instead?
<abarbaccia> anyone here using diskless clients and ntfs?
<abarbaccia> s/ntfs/nfs/
<abarbaccia> my client wont start the eth0 interface on boot which makes the nfs shares not mount (timeout). after booting the interface is active and i can mount -a fine. why is this happening if eth0 is also used to mount the overlay and pull the image from the server?
<abarbaccia> ive been tinkering with the network/interfaces file but with no luck. if i configure it with dhcp it'll hang and if i dont configure it the nfs shares fail
<MythbuntuGuest47> I have snes roms, do I need MAME to playthem wiht mythgame?
<MythbuntuGuest47> help.ubuntu.com/community/MythGame
<MythbuntuGuest47> this is the doc i am using to setup mythgame, althoguht i'm using Gui's for most of the installation
<MythbuntuGuest47> I dont have IR so that part is irrelevant
<MythbuntuGuest47> I guess im at step 11 but when i try go play games in MythGame I can see roms but they are grayed out
<jphillip> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_MythGame_Emulation
<jphillip> snes would use a snes emulator, not mame
<MythbuntuGuest47> so i have znses, so to set it up i need enter the command in game setup? Ie COMMAND: sudo znes game?
<VladomirJ> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<VladomirJ> hey guys, i've got two questions
<VladomirJ> the first is for some reason, Firefox launches every time i login. It's not an autostarted app, and i can't figure out why
<VladomirJ> and the second is: i've got an ATI Radeon rv200 video card, but mythbuntu doesn't seem to recognize it. I'm running the Intrepid build
<VladomirJ> so my xorg isn't really that helpful, but when i was running Gutsy, even with the correct driver installed, it would always load the vesa module
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-20
<abarbaccia> VladomirJ: check the logs /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<VladomirJ> abarbaccia: my log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88892/
<VladomirJ> and my xorg.conf is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88893
<VladomirJ> whoops, sorry, didn't see the mythbuntu pastebin link
<kanuha> how can I add mythbuntu to an existing ubuntu installation?
<grndslm> kanuha:  sudo aptitude install mythtv
<grndslm> or you can do aptitude search mythtv to find other packages if that's not the right one
<grndslm> i think mythtv links to -frontend & -backend & -database etc.
<grndslm> but i'm not positive
<kanuha> will installing mythbuntu desktop within synaptic do the trick?
<kanuha> I would like to have the control center and everything
<grndslm> i honestly haven't used mythbuntu....
<kanuha> have you setup a dvb-s card?
<grndslm> anything under mythbuntu-desktop should be exactly the same as what's in the mythbuntu distro
<grndslm> nope... i'm still working with analog cable
<grndslm> kanuha:  where you from?
<kanuha> thx, I'll try the desktop and see what it gives me
<kanuha> Florida
<grndslm> kanuha: who are you using dvb-s with?
<grndslm> and are you sure your receiver will work with myth?
<kanuha> Free to Air
<kanuha> I have a PCI dvb-s card
<grndslm> kanuha:  do you mind explaining FTA?  i just heard about it a week or two ago
<grndslm> it's not illegal?
<kanuha> no, not illegal unless you install extra software files
<kanuha> many satelites broadcast unscrambled channels like PBS
<kanuha> you don't get many unscrambled channels per satelite, so it's best to have a motor setup to search many satelites
<grndslm> do you know how many channels you can receive?
<kanuha> not anymore, switched from Windows to Linux and haven't found out how to setup my card yet.
<grndslm> google the model no. of the card
<kanuha> you can do a search for lysat on google and see the different satelites and channels they offer. It will show you which channels are free
<kanuha> thats why I came here to find out how to install and setup mythbuntu and eventually get my card working with myth
<kanuha> mythtv
<kanuha> FTA is really just a hobby, I have Directv to watch
<kanuha> It's kinda cool to show your friends that you can watch satelite tv on your computer and better yet when you can do it with a nice looking interface like mythtv
<grndslm> kanuha:  i just ask because I'm thinking of getting rid of cable tv as soon as my cable co. makes me rent their box which is prolly incompatible with mythtv
<grndslm> kanuha:  boxee is actually a better interface than mythtv
<grndslm> well, not yet... but as soon as it's stable, boxee is gonna be everywhere
<grndslm> it's still in alpha stages right now
<kanuha> I will look it up, thx
<grndslm> it's invite only, so if you'd like one... just ask
<grndslm> kanuha: what bands do you use with FTA?
<kanuha> not sure what you mean by bands
<grndslm> the lyngsat site lists providers that use different bads, i believe?
<grndslm> do you use a motor on your dish?
<kanuha> yes I use/d motor. I believe it is ku band
<kanuha> wow boxee looks and sounds cool
<grndslm> yea, you can watch recorded myth feed just by adding "myth://localhost"
<grndslm> pretty sweet
<kanuha> can I get it by entering my email on their page?
<grndslm> nope... invite only
<grndslm> want one?
<kanuha> yes please
<grndslm> email?
<kanuha> sent in a separate window
<grndslm> sent... i think
<grndslm> the newest version is pretty buggy for me because they just added a bunch of features, but in a couple weeks... it should be pretty stable again
<kanuha> got it, thx. from the video they showed if they can get it stable it will be sweet
<grndslm> very
<kanuha> installing now
<grndslm> kanuha: do you know what provider you have for FTA?
<grndslm> i'm in gulfport, ms ... so it shouldn't be much different from yours
<kanuha> no provider, just an old dish network dish 500
<grndslm> hmm... so how do you set it up then?
<grndslm> aren't there files you need to update every month or something?
<grndslm> or is that for the pay channels?
<grndslm> so confused by FTA
<kanuha> no files for real fta. most frontends (at least on the windows side) come with a satelite list, you just pick the one you are aimed at and scan for channels
<grndslm> so every satellite will offer you different stations?
<kanuha> it's important with real fta to do a scan as often as possible. sometimes you will get lucky and get a channel that should be scrambled but isn't
<kanuha> but they don't last too long before they do scramble it
<kanuha> I think it just happens when they move channels around
<kanuha> not every satelite offers you a different channel. Some satelites have the same channels or at least show the same programs on say like PBS at the same time
<grndslm> strange
<kanuha> I'm a PBS watcher, for my kids. nice clean channels. but fta is real limited. I wouldn't use it as my primary means of tv
<grndslm> i'm thinking of going mostly all boxee & OTA-HD once the cable co stops offering analog cable
<grndslm> soo... FTA might not be so bad
<grndslm> kanuha:  what other channels do you get?  discovery? national geographic? spiketv? comedy central? (prolly not the last two)
<kanuha> I wish I could remember, I switched back and forth between directv and fta. so not really sure what i watch on what device. Like I said, it was just a hobby, a cool thing to show friends.
<kanuha> I know there is more you can do with it, but I haven't gone that route. My brother-in-law orders all the fights (boxing & ufc) and his friends pitch in for the cost. I get in free as a family member :-)
<kanuha> He has a projection system that is unreal, takes up the whole wall
<kanuha> just watched the del la hoya fight and they were larger than life
<grndslm> kanuha: what kinda dvb-s card you got?
<kanuha> skystar2 PCI or something like that
<dhimiter> i have mythbuntu control center installed on ubuntu 8.4 but it's not working correctly
<dhimiter> mysql server connection fails
<dhimiter> any ideas
<dhimiter> i have this setup on a mac book pro with vmware fusion
<dhimiter> hello
<dhimiter> can anyone see my messages, i'm having some connectivity problems
<DylanCh> What is the process for installing Mythbuntu 8.10 on a non x64 CPU?  The LiveCD install envoironment doesn't load.
<stantheman> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<stantheman> Hi, I'm trying to get a Happauge WinTV-HVR-1600 tuner card working under Mythbuntu 8.10 and having trouble. On the front-end, when I try to click "Watch TV", the screen jumps and nothing happens. I've complied and installed drivers from Happauge's site, but how can I be sure the drivers were installed and now function properly?
<eyp810_> Hey dos eny one now how i can get to se BD movies on my mythbuntu?
<Finswimmer> hello, i have added deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu intrepid main multiverse universe restricted main to /etc/apt/sources.list but mythtv only shows mythtv-common 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1
<Finswimmer> btw. is the weekly build of the SVN version of mythTV still availables
<Finswimmer> ?
<Finswimmer> it seems as if the last build is from march?!
<olterman> I have a slight problem, today my mythbuntu stopped showing TV. I get failed to get pginfo as an error message when run in a terminal .... I am unsure howto troubleshoot this since I know very little of DVB cards ... all help appreciated
<olterman> anyone else had the dvb quitting alltogether
<olterman> I am getting channels when scanning but no tv
<olterman> hmmm, very silent crowd
<abarbaccia> when i select shutdown from the frontend i believe it halts the machine but does not actually power off. is this expected functionality from DBUS/HAL or a misconfiguration of my system?
<bobbob1016> I got a mythtv app for my ipod touch, that acts as a remote, called MyMote.  However, it only works through the menu system and when I play an mpeg, not for any other file type, anyone have any more experience with this app?
<blahrus_> anyone here use a ATI TV Wonder VE ?
<blahrus_> and after the new kernel upgrade on 9.04 I can't do more than 1024x768 over vga port
<blahrus_> tgm4883_laptop: around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-21
<culinarian> how do I force a mythtv session to end? it's hung on the media settings page and not allowing me to esc out.
<dashcloud> you could kill the mythfrontend process
<culinarian> I'm really new to all things linux... how do I do that please?
<dashcloud> killall mythfrontend should do it
<hads> mythfrontend.real maybe
<culinarian> cool, yeah, that was the one, the .real
<culinarian> also, if you could help with this one... my screen resoulution in the myth front and back menus seems to be strange... some of the text on the right margin is getting clipped as well as the tool tips when I highlight items is not displayed fully. I assume it's a screen rez problem, but the last time I adjusted those settings I still didn't know what I was doing and ended up only being able to read the top left qtr of the screen. any advice?
<culinarian> oh, for the record.. I'm currently just running on a standard desktop crt monitor. I've got no tv's connected at the moment
<etcetera> has anyone gotten the pinnacle 800i remote to work in mythbuntu 8.10 ?
<^V^> Hi, I've followed the instruction for weekly mythtv fixes builds at http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds , but it seems like no new packages are found for intrepid. The current installed version is 18722.
<^V^> Also, are the source packages provided there too?
<^V^> Interesting... I was using the US mirror and it wasn't upgrading for me... now that I switched over to the UK mirror new packages have been found.
<sebrock_> is the imon LCD patch now included in lcdproc on intrepid?
<rhartma4> Sorry, IRC newbie here.  Is this thing on?
<laga> yes
<rhartma4> Oh, ok - thanks.  Not much discussion going on then, eh?
<laga> yup
<laga> everybody is probably busy watching t
<laga> v
<rhartma4> Yeah, I would be if I could get my Mythbox to cooperate!  Anybody have some pointers for resolving video resolution issues?
<hads> Specific questions will get you better answers.
<rhartma4> Right then.  Want to connect Mythbuntu (8.04) to HDTV via VGA cable.  Can set resolution to the needed 1024x768@60 Hz when connected to monitor.  However, if I reboot when connected to TV - it hangs.  Suspect auto-detection is the culprite.  Thoughts?  More details?
<rhartma4> Have been messing with xorg.conf, xrandr (via gdm.conf-custom), and gksudo displayconfig-gtk.  Not much luck.  I could be using them wrong.  Tons of information out there.  Was hoping someone could point in best direction to focus on understanding.
<hads> I can't see why it would hang
<hads> Is it actually hung or can you switch to a VT and look at logs.
<rhartma4> Well, keyboard num-lock won't work and all I see on the TV screen (and monitor if I change the connection) is blank.
<rhartma4> Tried Ctl-Alt-F1, etc.  No command prompt to try to figure out what happened.
<rhartma4> Only way I can get it to work is to reboot with monitor connected, then transfer cable to TV w/o rebooting.  If I reboot after that, it's hosed.
<rhartma4> I've seen mention of disabling EDID or DDC (not sure which to use - tried both).  Basically, trying to turn off auto-detection.
<rhartma4> PC has integrated Intel 845G/GL video adapter.  I thought about putting in a nVidia card I have, just to use their GUI tool.  Seemed like a waste of $$ to through hardware at the problem.  Then again, spending 3 weekends on it is probably not very smart either! ;)
<hads> Yeah, depends how much your time is worth :)
<hads> I have Intel systems and Nvidia systems, it's more the TV's that are the pain though from what I hear
<rhartma4> Yes, I suspect the Toshiba TV I have is either not sending EDID data or sending bad data.
<rhartma4> But, why is there no convenient manual override of the settings. Enough of this auto-detect stuff already. It makes sense for PCI cards, but I don't get why it's necessary for external monitors/etc.
<rhartma4> Any insight as to the difference in xrandr vs. xorg.conf?  Are they the same mechanism for control, or does one override the other?  What about the Settings Manager --> Dispplay.  What does that even do?
<rhartma4> Not to mention in MCC there is a "Launch Xorg Config" which has yet another different display configuration tool.  None of which seem to override whatever auto-detect is going on.
<rhartma4> OK, well if anyone has any good suggestions, I posted something on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017794
<rhartma4> Guess I'll go install the Nvidia card and reinstall Mythbuntu.  From reading the forums, it seems 8.10 has had more unfixable video issues.  Should I stick with 8.04, or give 8.10 a try?
<rhartma4> Oh well, thanks for listening.  I"ll keep the GUI open just in case anyone chimes in...
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey has anyone used the pvr-150? I just got it because i had heard how good the quality was, but the quality im getting is pretty poor. Im on US cable
<gregL> ajhtiredwolf, What video driver are you using? I use the 150 and it works pretty good..How are you feeding it (direct cable,set top box) ?
<ajhtiredwolf> gregL 150 and cable
<destructar> hi all. attempting to get my apple bluetooth keyboard working in mythbuntu 8.1... i was able to get it paired and can even get the keyboard connected for 3 - 5 seconds if i press a key
<destructar> however after being connected no keys respond and the connection is dropped
<destructar> any help or info on this would be much appreciated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-14
<wilberfan> let me copy over the .lircrc file...i don't have one of those yet!!
<wilberfan> brb
<wilberfan> damn.  that didn't work...
<Zinn> wilberfan: Please watch your language.
<wilberfan> sorry, mr zinn!!
<wilberfan> krap, that didn't work?
<wilberfan> lol
<wilberfan> are lirc-modules included in Ubuntu 9.10...??
<bep> if i have a backend and combined frontend machine and a recording is scheduled and the machine is suspended will it wake up to record?
<wilberfan> brb
<mechcozmo> hello, i'm looking for recommendations on for a TV tuner to use
<mechcozmo> requirements are: hardware MPEG-2 encoding
<mechcozmo> also, either half-height PCI or USB
<mechcozmo> other than that... i'm open to suggestions
<darthanubis> do you want a list to sort through and find for yourself or do you want people to give you their person opinions from what they have or use personally?
<bllz> mechozmo:  I've been very happy with my pvr150, but that's not half-height
<mechcozmo> i don't mind looking through a list if there's one available, but if you have a personal recommendation then i'd take it
<bllz> by any extent of the meaning of the word lol
<bllz> mechozmo:  it would also help if we knew whether you were planning on recording HDTV or even digital tv
<mechcozmo> bllz: sorry, regular cable... no HD, no digital
<bllz> mechcozmo:  lol you've done nothing wrong =)
<bllz> I'd *really* recommend a pvr150
<mechcozmo> bllz: I ha
<bllz> but it's full size
<bllz> i don't know how adament you are in your desire for a small form factor card...
<bllz> but the reason I'd recommend it is that it's completely supported out of the box
<bllz> hardware mpeg2 encoder
<mechcozmo> bllz: i have a PVR-500 in a backend right now, but i'm realizing i could simplify the project greatly if i put the big hard drive into the frontend case as well as the tuner
<bllz> and probably the cheapest one you'll find
<mechcozmo> i don't see much expansion until we go HD, which won't be for a bit
<mechcozmo> and will require a redo of everything
<bllz> right
<bllz> well, if you don't mind my asking, why not repurpose your backend as a combined frontend-backend?
<mechcozmo> bllz: because it's really loud, whereas the frontend isn't
<bllz> if it's harddrive noise you're concerned about you could use hdparm to set the AAM to quiet
<bllz> or is it fan noise?
<mechcozmo> also, size
<mechcozmo> the frontend is a MII10000 with a 4GB microdrive
<bllz> aah
 * bllz wants a quiet frontend.... or a new harddrive that's not a goddamn seagate
<mechcozmo> hence, USB2 or half-height PCI tuner
 * bllz also wants a new tv and a pony
<bllz> mechcozmo:  makes perfect sense... have you looked at newegg?
<bllz> the power search might help you find a few models
<bllz> and you could then look up their compatibility
<mechcozmo> true, but generally real-live-people (or well-scripted IRC bots) give good advice
<bllz> haha very true
<bllz> i think we might have better advice if you can narrow it down to 2 or 3 models though
<mechcozmo> bllz: none that have good reviews
<bllz> hmm
<mechcozmo> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV-PVR-USB2 looks like it would work nicely, despite being about 1/2 as being as the computer itself
<quinten> so i just tried using flash for the first time. no sound is going out, although sound works fine in mythtv using hdmi audio out
<quinten> anyone happen to know where i configure which audio device is used by flash?
<bllz> quinten:  i don't know, but you might have more luck in #ubuntu
<bllz> even though you're running mythbuntu, I presume?
<quinten> yes
<quinten> okay, i may try that, thanks
<bllz> good luck!
<bllz> Can somebody check my logic real quick?  I have a DTA and a STB and I'd ideally like to use the DTA with my capture card.  There's a working LIRC config for the STB but not for the DTA, however, I've noticed that the stock comcast remote works with either of these two devices.  This surely means they use the same IR codes, so the config for the STB shoudl work with the DTA, right?
<mechcozmo> would anything bad happen if you tried it and it didn't work?
<bllz> mechcozmo:  nothing except if there's an obvious flaw in my logic, i'd rather not go through the hassle
<bllz> but yeah, i'm probably going to end up trying it anyway
<mechcozmo> seems like it all makes sense
<bllz> yeah to me too
<bllz> hopefully it will
<bllz> the dta has an external IR adapter, so I'm hoping I can just skip the IR bullshit altogether and wire the two ports
<bllz> I guess I may as well get started
<mechcozmo> bllz: heard of an "ASUS Combo-210"?
<mechcozmo> there are quite a few on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-Combo-210-ATSC-NTSC-TV-Tuner-Low-Profile-PCI-Card_W0QQitemZ390130321585QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad59448b1#ht_744wt_941
<bllz> huh, never
<mechcozmo> oh, nevermind... looks like it's actually PCIe
<mechcozmo> wait a sec
<mechcozmo> review picture + ebay picture do not match
<wilberfan> anyone in the mood to help me diagnose a 'remote-isn't-working' situation?
<wilberfan> the remote commands aren't getting to mythtv...
<wilberfan>  LIRC, Error: Failed to connect to Unix socket '/var/run/lirc/lircd'
<wilberfan> <wilberfan>    eno: Connection refused (111)
<bllz> I'm looking at a lircd config file that works with my set top box except that the ZERO code doesn't work.  A the bottom of the tutorial is an alternate lirc config file that supposedly works, but it's missing some of the functionality on some MCE remote buttons.  Is there a way to include the IR code for 0 in the alternate config (which is in raw format) and include it in the working config?
<bllz> Link:  I'm looking at a lircd config file that works with my set top box except that the ZERO code doesn't work.  A the bottom of the tutorial is an alternate lirc config file that supposedly works, but it's missing some of the functionality on some MCE remote buttons.  Is there a way to include the IR code for 0 in the alternate config (which is in raw format) and include it in the working config?
<bllz> oops
<bllz> sorry... here's the link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Motorola_DCT700_Channel_Change_Script
<MythbuntuGuest39> I installed 9.10 an I am trying to watch live my ISP provider udp streams. I configured backend a all how to recomands, I downloaded m3U list from http://www.rula.net/t2/t2tv.m3u, but I was almost unable to load chanel with optiona, load chanels from source. After aprox. 10min of configuring, I was actually able to load m3u list. Reproducable - Always. When I tried the other option scan for channels nothing happen. I t
<MythbuntuGuest39> Sorry for my spelling errors, It's a bit late here, Regards
<orificium> Is there a way to modify the vnc server config so that when I connect remotely it uses the second virtual desktop (the one not occupied by Mythbuntu)?
<orificium> Frontend
<superm1> you can spawn another vnc server on command line
<superm1> apt-get install vnc4server
<superm1> and look at it
<orificium> how does the vnc srever start on the mythbuntu distro?  the one configured by MCC.  I'm used to seeing things in /etc/init.d
<bllz> Anybody here:  I follwed the directions on this website (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Motorola_DCT700_Channel_Change_Script) and now my MCE remote doesn't work anymore
<bllz> and livetv doesnt work
<superm1> orificium, it is started by /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<superm1> bllz, well if you followed that to the word, you overwrote /etc/lirc/lircd.conf i expect
<bllz> superm1: actually, i added them at the end I think
<bllz> let me double check
<superm1> what you need to do is take any conf file it was telling you to overwrite with, and place it in it's own file in /etc/lirc/
<superm1> and then in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf add an include directive for that file
<superm1> similar to the one that's already there for mceusb normally
<superm1> if you did blow away your old conf file, you can get back to the old one by running dpkg-reconfigure lirc (or disabling/re-enabling the remote in MCC)
<bllz> hmm yeah looks like I did accidentally overwite all those
<superm1> bllz, ^
<superm1> then that explains the broken mceusb at least
<bllz> yeah
<bllz> so now all i have is the configuraton
<bllz> do you happen to know what lines i need for windows mediac enter remote and blaster?
<superm1> once you fix things, can you please update that wiki page with the correct "current" content so that other people won't fall victim to the same type of problem
<superm1> jsut run that command like i said
<superm1> it will rebuild the lircd.conf
<bllz> yeah i'll be sure to do that
<bllz> thanks
<superm1> good luck
<bllz> superm1:  what do I do about this error message?
<bllz> lircd: there seems to already be a lircd process with pid 2823
<bllz> lircd: otherwise delete stale lockfile /var/run/lirc/lircd1.pid
<bllz> I just did dpkg-reconfigure
<superm1> check if there is really a stale process
<superm1> ps aux | grep lirc
<superm1> and if so, kill it and remove the pid file(s)
<bllz> root      2817  0.0  0.0  20108   704 ?        S<s  01:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --output=/var/run/lirc/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0 --listen
<bllz> root      2823  0.0  0.0  22208   812 ?        S<s  01:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --output=/var/run/lirc/lircd1 --device=/dev/lirc1 --connect=localhost 8765 --pidfile=/var/run/lirc/lircd1.pid
<bllz> louist    2838  0.0  0.0   7336   888 pts/2    S+   01:49   0:00 grep --color=auto lirc
<orificium> -depth, -name? one of those maybe
<bllz> i assume those are stale processes?
<bllz> killall lirc?
<bllz> superm1:  do i have a stale process?  I'm not sure how to tell
<superm1> bllz, sudo killall lircd should be sufficient
<superm1> and then rm those pid files and start lirc init script again
<bllz> ok started cleanly
<bllz> superm1:  i still have that same faulty config file, even after the dpkg-reconfigure
<superm1> oh i should have clarified, you have to actually set it to "None" and then run it again and pick a remote
<superm1> it doesnt touch the config if nothing changed
<superm1> (in what you picked)
<bllz> aah okay
<bllz> makes sense
<bllz> superm1:  I just got a new message I've never seen before...
<bllz> i'm going to pastebin
<bllz> superm1:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/340988/
<bllz> I have a USB device... so i'm not sure why this is showing up
<superm1> maybe what you picked necessitated it
<bllz> i doubt it, i've never seen it before...
<bllz> maybe i picked the worng option?
<superm1> you probably picked the serial remote
<bllz> go figure
<superm1> or serial transmitter
<bllz> that's what happened lol
<bllz> sorry about that
<bllz> okay
<bllz> good. i have the include lines now
<bllz> so you said I should make a whole new file and then just add an include line for it?
<bllz> superm1, is that right?   I make a whole new file with the codes for the blaster?
<superm1> bllz, that's the cleanest way to do it yeah
<superm1> that way if there is a problem, you can comment out that one line and make sure everything else is working
<superm1> or isolate the problem
<bllz> maeks sense
<bllz> i'm going to test it real quick at the terminal
<bllz> crap it's not recognizing my remote when i irsend now...
<bllz> superm1:  should I pastebin both files?
<bllz> oh maybe it's because I didn't restart lirc...
<superm1> it wont recognize a remote when you irsend
<superm1> that's what irw and ircat are for
<superm1> irsend sends commands via the blaster
<bllz> yeah it's because I'm a perman00b and I didn't do /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<bllz> ok so irsend works
<bllz> superm1:  my channel changing script works, but only as root... that's going to be a problem, right?
<superm1> bllz, generally that would be a problem, yes
<superm1> why does it need root?
<superm1> i think you just need to add an argument for the device maybe
<bllz> i don't think so
<bllz> the device is included in the script
<bllz> so sudo /usr/bin/change-channel.sh 11 works
<bllz> but it doesn't work without the sudo...
<bllz> even though i did chmod 770
<bllz> superm1:  I get /bin/sh: can't open /usr/bin/change-channel.sh
<superm1> well for starters, don't store it in /usr/bin
<superm1> put it in /usr/local/bin
<superm1> /usr/bin is for packaged stuff
<bllz> superm1:  the wiki told me I should put it in /usr/bin
<superm1> /usr/local/bin is for stuff you add yourself
<superm1> (then the wiki is wrong ;))
<superm1> it will work in /usr/bin, but that's just a really bad habit to get into
<bllz> wouldn't be the first time =)
<bllz> okay
<bllz> but it'll definitely work in /usr/local/bin too?
<superm1> yes
<bllz> so shall I just sudo cp it?
<superm1> i saw a python script on that page, are you sure this is supposed to be a shell script not a python?
<bllz> yes, the python script is full of fail
<bllz> i'm using the corrected lirc config that fires off zeros correctly
<bllz> so i just need a basic channel change script
<bllz> and this one seems to work
<superm1> okay well make sure that there is a shebang at the top of it
<superm1> #!/bin/sh
<superm1> or
<superm1> #!/bin/bash
<bllz> aah right... i think it's there...
<bllz> does it matter which one?
<superm1> well if it only works with bash, it has to be the second one
<bllz> it's got the first one
<superm1> if it works with dash (the default sh), then the first is fine
<bllz> will the second one work in both condiditons?
<bllz> because if so, i'll just add that
<superm1> so you do realize what chmod 770 did right?
<superm1> only root:root can read, write or execute the file
<bllz> user, group, others, right?
<bllz> oh
<superm1> you wanted 775
<bllz> oooh
<bllz> crap
<bllz> taht's the problem
<bllz> i just want my user and my user's group to run it
<superm1> then you can 770 it, but dont forget to chown it
<superm1> keep in mind it's usually the backend that runs it
<bllz> right right, duh okay
<bllz> lol
<bllz> so you think 775 is best?
<superm1> yes
<bllz> 5 is read but no write?
<superm1> 5 is read and execute
<bllz> aah okay
<bllz> fixed
<bllz> okay
<bllz> so irsend works
<bllz> script works
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions explains it more in depth
<bllz> aah thanks, i'll be sure to read that
<bllz> so i guess it's backend time
<bllz> superm1:  just to be clear (because I think the wiki has this wrong too) the script goes under Input connections?
<superm1> i'm not sure if the location has moved in current versions
<bllz> also, do i need the full path to the script? /usr/bin/change-channel.sh
<superm1> /usr/local/bin should be in your $PATH, so i dont believe so
<bllz> okay, but it's the "external channel change command" right?
<superm1> yeah that's right
<bllz> what do you mean by /usr/local/bin should be in my $path?
<bllz> also it's still in /usr/bin/
<bllz> superm1:  if I put the full path, that shouldn't hurt anything though, right?
<superm1> no reason it should
<bllz> ok i'll just do that then
<bllz> superm1:  out of curiosity, if I were to do a sudo cp command to copy that script into /usr/local/bin ... would the file permissions carry as well? I would think so...
<superm1> they should
<bllz> superm1:  okay the remote still isn't working...
<superm1> in irw?
<bllz> superm1:  right... i'll check now.  in the meantime the channels are changin (vnc + keyboard), so I'll consider this a hell of a win =)
<Zinn> bllz: Please watch your language.
<bllz> let's try irw
<bllz> lolumad, Zinn?
<bllz> working in irw
<bllz> superm1:  what could be the problem, then?  bad lircd.conf?
<superm1> if it works in irw, then your conf files for your user probably just need to be regenerated
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator on command line, or there is a check box in mcc
<bllz> how do I do that?
<bllz> superm1:  generate dynamic buttons?
<superm1> yup
<bllz> superm1:  okay. restart lirc?
<superm1> after it's done, just restart your mythfrontend process
<bllz> superm1... I love ou
<bllz> *you
<superm1> sweet. now just show the love and update the wiki page :)
<bllz> superm1:  i certainly will.
<bllz> just one more thing
<bllz> Is it possible to change the output from my remote?
<superm1> output?
<bllz> because i"d like to be able to control my tv's volume
<superm1> oh like remapping the volume button on the remote
<bllz> yeah
<bllz> it's a phillips mce remote
<superm1> some mceusb2 remotes support that, you have to look in the manual
<bllz> oka
<bllz> well actually
<bllz> now that I think of it
<superm1> i've got 4 mceusb2's myself, but only 2 support it
<bllz> the volume function in myth seems to do nothing
<superm1> you can also map the tv power button on the remote too
<bllz> like i see the volume slider go down... but no change in volume
<superm1> if you're using SP/DIF or optical audio, that's normal
<bllz> aah i'm using composite/headphone-jack-looking-plug
<bllz> the composite end of the cable goes into the tv
<bllz> and the headphone-jack-looking-end goes into my sound card
<superm1> well those types of jacks are analog audio generally
<superm1> so you might just need to adjust which mixer in general settings the volume button controls
<bllz> where is all that?
<superm1> general settings
<superm1> settings->general i think
<bllz> hmm i don't see that
<bllz> when i go to multimedia>mixer i get an error "gstreamer was unable to detect any sound devices"
<superm1> in mythfrontend
<superm1> Utilities/Setup
<superm1> followed by Setup
<superm1> followed by General
<bllz> ooh of course
<bllz> superm1:  it's on alsa:default right now
<bllz> passthrough output device: default
<superm1> there is actually a drop down option on the next page
<superm1> for which mixer it controls
<bllz> mixer device and mxer controls?
<bllz> superm1:  i'm not sure which one to cahnge
<bllz> *change, even
<superm1> mixer controls
<bllz> superm1:  I changed it to master, but still nothing
<superm1> well your sound card might have a non standard title for the mixer that it needs to change
<superm1> in which case i'd recommend if you can map that remote's button directly to the tv vol+/-, that's the way to go
<bllz> it's integrated audio actually
<bllz> superm1:  also, how can i tell if my remote is reprogrammable?
<superm1> look in the manual for it
<bllz> ah, i don't think i have it anymore
<bllz> somthing tells me it's not anyway
<superm1> well try it anyway http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote#Programmable_Buttons
<bllz> superm1:  could the audio output device be JACK:output?
<superm1> no
<bllz> so it's definitely mixer device or mixer controls?
<superm1> its mixer controls
<bllz> oh.  i tried both pcm and master
<superm1> you can try opening up alsamixer and messing with the other mixers there to find the one it is
<superm1> but if it's not PCM or master, myth doesnt support it being the mixer it can change
<bllz> oh
<bllz> damn
<Zinn> bllz: Please watch your language.
<bllz> superm1:  well i don't think my remote is programmable...
<bllz> which is a pain...
<superm1> can always pick up a universal remote and use that
<MistStlkr> hello all.  I have a theming question if anyone has any experience with it.  I am tinkering with the Muthbuntu theme in Karmic.  I decided to start with the video info popup and figured out almost all of it,. but I can't seem to change the text colors.  I tried changing it both inline the video-ui file  and by making a new "base type" by copy/pasting the basetextarea and using basesmallpurple as the font rather than basesmall
<bllz> superm1:  one last question... how do i select a show to watch in the guide?  I can only seem to bring up the record menu
<superm1> there's an option somewhere in the menus to change that behavior
<superm1> probably somewhere under program guide
<superm1> it actually might have been renamed in 0.22
<superm1> look for "browse/change channels from channel group"
<superm1> i think that's what changes it
<bllz> superm1:  another question... what happened to all the 4:3 themes/
<superm1> there's still some available, they might not be installed or activated by default though
<superm1> most TVs and laptops are moving to 16:9
<bllz> supem1:  how can I install/activate them?
<bllz> superm1:  yeah i realize that, but i'm still stuck with a 4:3
<superm1> look in mcc to see if all the themes are checked
<bllz> they are
<superm1> once they are all checked look in mythfrontend's appearance section
<bllz> there's only one 4:3 theme and it's horrid
<superm1> well get cracking on a new 4:3 theme then ;)
<superm1> a lot of the old themes, the original developers didnt port them to 0.22
<bllz> superm1:  oh,t hat's a shame.  there's no extra package i can install or anything?
<superm1> everything upstream supports is in mcc
<superm1> if you want to run an old theme, you have to go fetch it from svn and save it to ~/.mythtv manually
<superm1> and it may break in a lot of areas
<bllz> yeah forget it then
<bllz> i'll live with the mild distortion
<superm1> really the mythbuntu theme doesn't look horrible at 4:3
<superm1> i've ran it in VMs for test env's
<MistStlkr> metallurgy looks decent in 4:3, if a bit small
<MistStlkr> 30" old-school tv the images in the gallery are pretty small, other than that it works well enough
<bllz> yeah it's acceptable, it just kind of sucks for pictures
<MistStlkr> haven't gotten around to playing with the photo side of things.. didn't know that
<superm1> sounds like it's time to go buy a new TV if you ask me ;)
<MistStlkr> sure.. YOU try to tell that to the wife :-p :-P
<superm1> sometimes it's nice being a single guy.  SO much more disposable income than while attached ;)
<MistStlkr> LOL she makes more than I do... LOL  just means she gets more control over it LOL LOL
<MistStlkr> but yeah.. I keep getting the "there's nothing wrong with the old one" line lOL
<MistStlkr> so i get to live with the black bars above and below the movies, but it's not unbearable
<superm1> well what you need to do is just go buy a new one, and while she's out set it up
<superm1> and then when she starts raising a storm, insist that she sits down and watches one movie on it
<superm1> then see whether she wants to take it back still
<MistStlkr> LOL.  mayhap I will :-D
<MistStlkr> boxing day is sure creeping up on us LOL
<superm1> then the next thing you gotta do is the same thing with the bluray player
<superm1> go buy a movie that comes with a 2  disc bonus (one bluray, one dvd) and show her the difference
<bllz> superm1:  i have comcast, is there any way to controll that with my irblaster?
<superm1> control what?
<bllz> oh sorry lol
<bllz> i omitted the most important part
<bllz> On-demand
<bllz> i can get to the menu via channel 0
<superm1> easily, probably not
<bllz> superm1:  does the new video manager distinguish between TV shows and movies?
<bllz> in other words, is there a way to separate the two when I"m browsing?
<bllz> or does that script to include downloaded shows as recordings still work?
<superm1> as much as i'd like to say i'm an endless source of information, i'm not sure on a lot of these details
<superm1> you're probably better off in #mythtv-users for the non ubuntu specific pieces
<bllz> aah okay
<bllz> thanks so much for your help
<MistStlkr> I don't suppose you know of a chan dedicated to themers??
<bllz> MistStlkr:  if only...
<bllz> i'd just be happy if the default theme got ported to 4:3
<superm1> MistStlkr, there is actually
<superm1> #mythtv-theming i think
<superm1> bllz, good luck
<MistStlkr> indeed there is such a chan.  Outstanding!  thanks
<MistStlkr> it would have been terribly hard to guess LOL
<MistStlkr> any idea why some TV shows in the video gallery show the episode name while others only show the series name, despite identical filename formatting?
<henrik__> I have a problem with the screen, I'm on a LCD 1080P screen, ubuntu is configured for 1080P in the background, and when checking the resolution on the tv it states 1080P 60Hz stereo. But the mythtv front-end application is moving a bit all the time. all of the suddenly I can not se the time in the bottom or parts om the movie is cut away. I then in settings choose screen and reconfigured my screen however this has resulted in that I hav
<henrik__> e about 4 inch part of my screen to the right that is completely black (unused). It seem like mythtv thinks my screen is smaller then it realy is. How do I reconfigure mythtv to use my whole screen? Btw this was not a problem in .21.
<pol299> hi
<pol299> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<pol299> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<pol299> Does anyone know how can I contact with developers Mythuntu?
<wilberfan> I get the following error whether my LIRC daemon socket is "/dev/lircd" or "/var/run/lirc/lircd":
<wilberfan> LIRC, Error: Failed to connect to Unix socket '/dev/lircd'
<wilberfan> 			eno: No such file or directory
<chris|> I remember reading somewhere that there is a common problem when the frontend doesn't start up on login after an update
<chris|> is there a solition to that jet?
<rhpot1991> !autologin | chris|
<Zinn> chris|: If 9.10 upgrade broke auto-login for you, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/463314
<chris|> rhpot1991, that's not it, autologin works fine, it's the myth frontend that won't start automaticly
<javatexan> this is hilarious!!!! I hate support from company run open source projects
<javatexan> I am trying to help the chrome guys and they are getting defensive instead of doing their job....sheeeessh.  I guess they want me to find the lines of code for them and say THIS no worky.....LOL
<javatexan> all I can tell as a user is behavior and symptoms...
<javatexan> duh
<javatexan> you know...."when I do this it hurts"
<javatexan> LOL
<superm1> chris|, check ~/.xsession-errors for problems about it and /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<superm1> and of course make sure that it's mentioned in ~./config/autostart
<henrik__>  superm1 did you se my question above?
<superm1> no?
<henrik__> 8h ago.. I
<henrik__> <henrik__> I have a problem with the screen, I'm on a LCD 1080P screen, ubuntu is configured for 1080P in the background, and when checking the resolution on the tv it states 1080P 60Hz stereo. But the mythtv front-end application is moving a bit all the time. all of the suddenly I can not se the time in the bottom or parts om the movie is cut away. I then in settings choose screen and reconfigured my screen however this has resulted in
<henrik__>  that I hav
<henrik__> <henrik__> e about 4 inch part of my screen to the right that is completely black (unused). It seem like mythtv thinks my screen is smaller then it realy is. How do I reconfigure mythtv to use my whole screen? Btw this was not a problem in .21.
<superm1> it sounds like overscan
<superm1> go into your tv settings menu and look for a section bout aspect ratio
<superm1> and you should be able to set it to "exact"
<superm1> rather than 16/9
<superm1> but if it's really only happening in myth, then you have some bad setting in your appearance section that you'll have to find
<superm1> it sounds like something that should happen to the entire system
<henrik__> it is only happening to myth, and it is happening in the whole program
<henrik__> all applications in myth
<superm1> then you might not have enough vram
<superm1> turn it back to QT rather than opengl
<superm1> see if it goes away
<henrik__> how much is required?
<henrik__> I
<superm1> that depends on what other applications are using vram and a variety of other circumstances
<superm1> there is no exact number
<henrik__> I've got a Nvidia 210 I think it's called with 256 mb ram but i think I can add reqular ram
<henrik__> but after a reboot it continues
<henrik__> to have the same problem
<superm1> well did switching to QT help?
<henrik__> No, but I found something else intresting, in appearance section it a screen size setting that was not correct
<henrik__> But if I change it to 1920x1080 should not work either cause it is set on over scan right?
<henrik__> so that I wont se the top menu..
<henrik__> do you know what I shoud set the screen size to?
<superm1> i really dunno
<superm1> i've never had a problem like this happen to me
<henrik__> okej. thx!
<henrik__> got it! by setting the screen size in appearance to 1842x1032 and horizontal positioning 38, vertical positioning 26 did it!
<cba123> Did anyone else's mplayer vdpau break after a recent update?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-15
<bllz> My channel change script (for my external IR blaster) is buggy.  Any 2-digit or higher channel that gets sent will only tune to the first digit. i.e.:  22 will tune to 2 and 15 will tune to 1.  Is this a problem with sleep time?
<mechcozmo> hello, i think i am running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/470756
<mechcozmo> i have a PVR-500, mythbuntu 9.10, fully updated
<mechcozmo> can anyone give me some advice on workarounds?
<bllz> My channel change script (for my external IR blaster) is buggy.  Any 2-digit or higher channel that gets sent will only tune to the first digit. i.e.:  22 will tune to 2 and 15 will tune to 1.  This *only* happens with the remote... running the script from the command line works fine.  What gives?
<wilberfan> anyone know their way around lirc?  I can't get my remote working on my new 9.10 install... but i'm somewhat noobish...
<wilberfan> I copied most of the config files from a working debian sid box...but not sure if that's the best solution...
<wilberfan> the lirc daemon doesn't seem to be starting...?
<bllz> wilberfan:  what kind of remote?
<wilberfan> bllz, it's the grey one that comes with the haupaugge pvr-350...
<bllz> dark-gray-almost-black with a big windows logo in the middle?
<bllz> and 4 colored buttons at the bottom?
<wilberfan> dark grey on top, black on the back side...  no windows logo, but yes...4 colored buttons on the bottom end...
<bllz> hmm. okay...
<bllz> not the one i was thinking of
<wilberfan> http://www.accessinfoworld.com/products/images/%20Hauppauge%20WinTV-PVR-350%20TV%20Tuner%20Card_small.jpg
<bllz> wilberfan:  did you see that remote listed when you configured lirc?
<wilberfan> well, i've been using this remote successfully for more than a year, on, like, 3 different myth installs...
<wilberfan> so i know it will work...   it works now on the debian sid install i have on this same box...
<wilberfan> here's an error message i got on my last frontend startup:
<wilberfan> LIRC, Error: Failed to connect to Unix socket '/dev/lircd'
<wilberfan> 			eno: No such file or directory (2)
<bllz> strange
<wilberfan> and i get 'fail's if i do a '/etc/init.d/lirc restart
<bllz> hmm
<bllz> try dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<bllz> keep your settings the same
<bllz> and post results
<wilberfan> do i need to do that as root?
<wilberfan> jeez, what's the correct "IR transmitter" option?  "none", i'm guessing??  I don't have any fancy hardware in this setup...
<wilberfan> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7f133066
<bllz> wilberfan:  no it's probably listed there
<bllz> you have to figure out what kind of remote you have
<bllz> and pick it form the list
<bllz> it should be there
<bllz> if it's a hauppauge, it'll definitely be there
<wilberfan> bllz, yeah, i would have...but no 'hauppauge' option...  just satellite boxes n' such...
<bllz> uhh... are you in the remote or transmitter section?
<wilberfan> uhh...how do i tell for sure.....?
<bllz> run it again
<bllz> the second menu is the transmitter section
<bllz> the first is remotes
<bllz> and it should be much longer
<wilberfan> the first box that opens is "configuring lirc"...  i DID select the haup there....
<bllz> yeah, look more closely at that
<wilberfan> "Hauppauge TV Card"
<bllz> that's all it says?
<wilberfan> There are 4 other Haup options...
<bllz> what are they?
<wilberfan> HVR-1100
<wilberfan> HVR-1300
<wilberfan> Nova T-500
<wilberfan> and TV Card
<bllz> and what's your model?
<wilberfan> PVR-350
<bllz> is that an mpeg2 IVTV card?
<wilberfan> yeah...
<bllz> hmm... use the "Hauppauge TV Card" option
<bllz> 350 is just a dual tuner 150, right?
<wilberfan> not sure, to be honest...
<bllz> i think it is
<bllz> and for the second one, pick none unless you're using an external tuner
<wilberfan> http://www.hauppauge.com/html/wintvpvr350_datasheet.htm
<wilberfan> same result...
<bllz> hmm... lirc still didn't start?
<wilberfan> "unable to load LIRC kernel modules..."
<bllz> sounds like you're missing just about everything lirc-related
<wilberfan> last night i was getting good returns on an irw test...
<bllz> did you try rebooting?
<wilberfan> and haven't changed anything since then...
<wilberfan> wow...that was....odd...
 * wilberfan wonders if bllz is still onboard...
 * bllz is still here
<bllz> what happened?
<wilberfan> cluster-phuck!
<bllz> go on...
<wilberfan> where'd we leave off?
<wilberfan> you thought i was missing everything lirc related... but i said last night i got good returns on an irw test...
<wilberfan> "is this thing on...?"
<Guest22407> I'm setting up Mythbuntu Karmic on a machine with a Hauppage PVR 150 and an ATI HDTV Wonder, however I can't manage to get either to work at the moment.  I have a SchedulesDirect account, but I can't seem to get the right settings for MythTV to get my standard cable.  Can anyone help me get this setup?
<Shadow__X> Guest22407: when setting up the pvr 150 you download the lineup
<Shadow__X> instead of scanning
<Guest22407> Shadow__X, Download wasn't working, I don't think.  It just said permission denied, but I did the verification for schedulesdirect, so not sure there.
<Shadow__X> Guest22407: you have to figure out hte permission issue and make sure your username and password is correct
<Shadow__X> also download lineup can take a bit
<Guest22407> Where would I find my "frequency?"
<Shadow__X> what do you mean
<Shadow__X> this could help
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Index
<Guest22407> Shadow__X, It's saying downloading for something, then "unauthorized" then back to downloading, then back to unauthorized then downloading, and back and forth
<Shadow__X> just leave it
<Shadow__X> go for a walk it will continue downloading
<Arpman> Hello all
<Guest22407> Shadow__X, OH, I thought that was it failing, and keeping trying.  But this is somewhat normal I take it?
<Shadow__X> it happens
<Shadow__X> :)
<Arpman> Can anyone help figure out why my ATI 9800 Pro is not cooperating?
<Guest22407> Because when I go to watch it says "Please wait" then back to the main menu
<Shadow__X> its a ati 9800 pro under linux
<Shadow__X> thats why
<Arpman> oh - well I guess I need to get another card - crap
<Shadow__X> Guest22407: check out the manual i believe there are afew things that are not quite setup proerly yet
<Shadow__X> Arpman: the open source drivers *should* work
<Arpman> well it works in X, but myth does not seem to recognize it
<Arpman> i also get an error when I run aticonfig
<Arpman> so I'm a bit confuse
<Arpman> d
<Arpman> ATI=BAd?
<Arpman> you get kicked Shadow_X?
<tgm4883> Arpman, it was a netsplit. Which is different than being kicked
<bllz> what's a netsplit?
<Shadow__X> Arpman: yeah i have no powers in this room esp not kicking powers
<Shadow__X> bllz: think of it as a time out between multiple servers
<Shadow__X> so it took too long to respond so people get dropped
<bllz> ooh, so if the latency gets too high, people get kicked?
<bllz> sort of?
<Shadow__X> in a way
<Shadow__X> its more like a dropped call
<bllz> oh okay
<Shadow__X> no one is kicking them
<bllz> well... I may as well post my question here since nobody is talking in mythtv-users
<bllz> i have a very strange occurrence when changing channels through my blaster
<bllz> this _only_ happens when I try to manually type in the channel number in the remote
<bllz> it tunes to the channel, and then tunes back to the channel corresponding to one of the digits
<bllz> so for example, if I try to tune to 32 by typing "3, 2, OK"... I'll get to 32, then it'll immediately tune to 2 twice
<bllz> more interestingly, here's an output of my script's log when I only press 9 (and nothing else... no OK, nothing):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/341603/
<bllz> what gives?
<Arpman> So Shadow_X - you think I should get a new tuner card?
<bllz> okay so how about another question... =)
<bllz> My volume controls don't work in myth.  I can see the volume slider move, but the volume doesn't change.  same for the mute button.  I see "mute on" on the overlay, but sound still plays
<mechcozmo> hello, i'm having problems scanning for channels in mythtv's backend config
<mechcozmo> i think it is related to this bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/470756
<mechcozmo> any suggestions for workarounds/fixes/etc?
<darthanubis> i never have scanned I always use fetch channels
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: i'm using plain vanilla cable
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: even with schedules direct account, wouldn't i have to scan for channels?
<darthanubis> I'm using plain vanilla cable, with SD, and have NEVER used the scan always the fetch.
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: hmm
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: let me get a trial account and then get back to you...
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: still have no channels
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: when i try to connect source to input, Starting Channel is left as "Please add channels to this source"
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: even though i have run Fetch channels from listings source
<darthanubis> it will chabge status after you waited for the channels to fetch fro the source
<darthanubis> it does not happen instantaneously
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: i hit the button to futch from source
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: shouldn't it have retrieved all relevant information then?
<mechcozmo> darthanubis: Fetch channels from listing source does not take a long time to run at all
<mechcozmo> so, question: is my Fetch Listings from Source broken if it does not retrieve channel information?  how can i tell?  do i need to scan for channels?
<mechcozmo> ah, got some channels... now let's see if i can watch TV
<bllz> does ragetv still work in 9.10?
<joakim_> Hi all, I had to restart my mythbuntu 9.10 yesterday and there seemes to have been some sort of updates that has messed the MySQL some how when I restart MySQL I get te following "Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables" before that it says "Starting MySQL database server mysqld [ok]"  does anyone has any Ideas on what to do ? I have googled with out luck ...
<joakim_> Hi all, I had to restart my mythbuntu 9.10 yesterday and there seemes to have been some sort of updates that has messed the MySQL some how when I restart MySQL I get te following "Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables" before that it says "Starting MySQL database server mysqld [ok]"  does anyone has any Ideas on what to do ? I have googled with out luck ...
<woercel> hi there
<woercel> i'm using mythbuntu 8.10 without any updates and would like to change to mythtv 0.22
<woercel> is this possible?
<markl_> is there an easy procedure for using mythbuntu debs on regular ubuntu?
<mrand> !auto-builds | markl_
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-builds
<mrand> !autobuilds | markl_
<Zinn> markl_: Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<mrand> markl_:  After adding the repo,  simply install mythbuntu-control-centre
<markl_> should i uninstall the mythtv packages from the ubuntu repo?
<markl_> or can i just do an apt-get update with the mythbuntu repos
<mrand> oh, I guess I misunderstood your question.  Mythbuntu _IS_ based on the mythtv packages in the ubuntu repo.
<mrand> It simply alters the bootup theme and a few other things
<markl_> yeah i just want to get on the mythbuntu nightlies
<mrand> For that, you just need to enable auto-builds.  don't have to remove anything.
<mrand> It is seemless.
<mrand> the later versions (within auto-builds) will be offered as an update after you update your repo.
<markl_> hmm, i did apt-get upgrade and none of the myth packages were updated
<markl_> i have this in the repos:
<markl_> deb http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/,/ubuntu helena main
<mrand> uhhh, that looks strange to me.
<markl_> and a couple of ppa.launchpad.net ones
<mrand> comma in the path?  helena?
<markl_> there was a mythbuntu-repos.deb on the site that i installed
<markl_> helena == 9.10
<markl_> er
<markl_> linux mint 9.10
<markl_> ok i see how that might cause a problem :)
<mrand> yeah.
<mrand> :-)
<markl_> can i just remove the deb and then fix mythbuntu-repos.list?  why is it a deb instead of just the sources list
<markl_> just curious
<markl_> hmm are there autobuilds for karmic?
<mrand> Netsplits are annoying.
<mrand> markkl_: The developer made it more like an installer which asks which version you want to track (0.22, 0.23, or trunk as I recall)
<markl_> i just see hardy & intrepid
<mrand> yes, absolutely.
<rhpot1991> markl_: yes there are
<markl_> is this url wrong: http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/
<markl_> rm -rf netsplits
<mrand> http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/
<mrand> errr
<mrand> http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/ubuntu/dists/
<mrand> or https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/trunk-0.22
<markl_> ah ok cool
<mrand> That last one has the deb line
<markl_> excellent, seems to be working
<markl_> is there a gpg key?
<markl_> annoying warnings, not really a big deal
<markl_> and also - 0.22 doesn't seem to detect a ripped dvd iso, it just lists the VOB files in the video browser.  is this normal?
<markl_> 0.21 seemed to do the right thing
<mrand> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<mrand> markl_: ^
 * mrand wonders why we haven't moved that to the mythbuntu wiki or web site.
<markl_> why did it work in myth 0.21?
<mrand> Mythvideo was completely redone for 0.22
<markl_> i'm pretty happy with the ridiculous nfs server i built for mythtv
<markl_> ah ok i can just put the isos in one area
<mrand> The above iso thing only applies if you are using storage groups... I assume that is the case for you.
<mrand> yep
<markl_> i didn't set up storage groups, is that enabled by default?
<markl_> i just have an nfs mount with all my videos, same one i used with 0.21
<tgm4883> markl_, did you do a fresh install?
<markl_> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> did you restore your old DB?
<markl_> no
<markl_> i just did scan from the video menu
<tgm4883> thats why. It is a new default in 0.22
<tgm4883> well
<markl_> and put my nfs path
<markl_> in the video config
<tgm4883> a new default in Mythbuntu's implementation of 0.22 (the storage groups)
<markl_> the developers should have put their effort into mythmusic instead of breaking the video browser
<markl_> mythmusic sucks hard
<tgm4883> markl_, i'm sure you can bring that up at the next development meeting
<markl_> ok i have /var/lib/mythtv/recordings on its own device, and the mythtv packages wouldn't update til i unmounted it
<markl_> and it griped that the videos & music were read-only nfs mounts
<markl_> but apart from that it seemed to work so far, thanks for the help!
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> mrand, ^^ thoughts?
<mrand> tgm4883: nothing beyond the normal permissions & ownership for the path
<superm1> markl_, would you mind putting a set -x in the postinst for the package that was failing to upgrade?
<superm1> you'll find it in /var/lib/dpkg/info/$PACKAGE.postinst
<superm1> and then run dpkg-reconfigure $PACKAGE
<markl_> not at all
<superm1> pastebin the output and we can see what's happening
<superm1> odds are we just need a || true somewhere
<markl_> let me see if it still happens
<markl_> the error was unable to stat `./var/lib/mythtv/recordings' (which I was about to install): Success
<markl_> doesn't seem to happen when i do a reconfigure
<markl_> it did complain that mythtv-backend was already running
<markl_> ok i'll see if i can duplicate it, hmm
 * superm1 waves hand.
<superm1> "These are not the drones you are looking for"
<blz> Is there any way to get the TVrageImport script to work in in mythbuntu 9.10?  Here's a link to the project site:  http://code.google.com/p/tvrageimport/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-16
<Nidhoegger> hi
<Nidhoegger> ive got some self recorded stuff from my old DVD Recorder ripped to Hard Disk. I copied it into the video database of myth, i can watch them (they are divx now), but instead of a thumbnail or something, theres just a big ?`and there is no information available. Can i gather automatically the informations and a cover / thumbnail? the filenames ive archives like this: "Movie Name Date Time.avi"
<mrand> Nidhoegger: check out http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo#Metadata_Lookup.  If files are named in the correct format described there, you simply need to launch a metadata scan (also described there)
<Nidhoegger> hmmm okay, so i need to rename them
<mrand> If you haven't already tried a scan, I would do that... it overlooks lots of stuff
<Nidhoegger> how do i run the scan? cant find it in the wiki
<mrand> When you are ready to perform a metadata lookup, multiple options are available. You can highlight an item and press the DOWNLOADDATA keybinding, which is "W" by default. This will automatically start a metadata query for the selected item. This same query can be started from the menu, by selecting INFO->Metadata Options->Download Metadata.
<Nidhoegger> sorry :(
<Nidhoegger> "Could not start process" it says
<Nidhoegger> "usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/tmdb.pl" failed: Couls not start process
<mrand> hmmm
<Nidhoegger> if i run it manually with python tmdb.pl it says its an error in line 17
<mrand> Only thing I can think of is that you may not have the latest... are you running auto-builds?
<Nidhoegger> no
<Nidhoegger> ive got mythtv 0.22
<Nidhoegger> argh
<mrand> Right, 0.22, I assuem straight from the ubuntu repositories?
<Nidhoegger> im dumb
<Nidhoegger> tmdb.pl isnt python
<Nidhoegger> its perl
<mrand> correct.
<Nidhoegger> with perl it runs
<mrand> If you haven't already, you might follow the auto-build directions:
<mrand> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-builds
<Nidhoegger> but mythtv cant run it
<mrand> !auto-build
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-build
<mrand> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<mrand> The above will make sure you are running the latest.
<mrand> latest bug fixes.
<mrand> hmmm... or perhaps the problem is easier to fix... is that script executable?  Perhaps that is why it is failing.
<Nidhoegger> as root i can
<Nidhoegger> mom ill try as user
<Nidhoegger> yes it is
<Nidhoegger> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-366415.html
<Nidhoegger> may that be the problem?
<mrand> nope.
<Nidhoegger> hmmm
<mrand> I'm going to have to go for a bit.  I know there were some bugs fixed after the official ubuntu release in October which are contained in autobuilds, but I don't know that any of them specifically address this issue.  But it is worth a try.  If that doesn't fix it, maybe someone else can help, either here or on the mythbuntu forums.
<Nidhoegger> kay
<Nidhoegger> thanks
<cblauvelt> do you guys think this is a good platform to do mythtv development on?
<mrand> cblauvelt: almost any machine will do.  Did you have a specific question?
<mrand> cblauvelt: in fact, I suppose it wouldn't even have to be a Linux machine, although that it typically preferrable :-)
<cblauvelt> mrand: I was referring to this distro actually
<cblauvelt> wrong use of platform
<_BLACK_MAN_> hello
<_BLACK_MAN_> black man here
<_BLACK_MAN_> n e chats
<mike330404> hey guys for some reason when i close firefox i cant get it to launch again
<_BLACK_MAN_> mike
<_BLACK_MAN_> are you using proper ORT-8a protocol
<mike330404> no idea what that is, im not that advanced
<_BLACK_MAN_> well
<_BLACK_MAN_> id guess thats the issue
<_BLACK_MAN_> if you arent using ORT-8a protocol
<_BLACK_MAN_> chances aer thats causing a crash at subset 7.ab
<_BLACK_MAN_> pretty common
<_BLACK_MAN_> just install the 11 ORT-8a subset drivers
<mike330404> ok thanks i dont mean to take up all your time or have you take an hour to tell me how to do it, do you have a link to a place with directions howto do that
<mike330404> or is this omething i can solve in synaptic
<_BLACK_MAN_> the ORT-8a drivers got phased out a few months ago
<_BLACK_MAN_> so they are hard to download
<_BLACK_MAN_> your best bet at this point is to completely uninstall firefox
<_BLACK_MAN_> and then do a full reinstall
<_BLACK_MAN_> it wont contain all 11 subsets
<_BLACK_MAN_> but the newest firefox version has the key 6-11a subsets
<_BLACK_MAN_> since im guessing your crash happens at subset 7.ab
<_BLACK_MAN_> that covers it
<mike330404> ok black man thank you very much
<mrand> _BLACK_MAN_:  please stop
<mrand> mike330404:  misleading users is not polite
<_BLACK_MAN_> mrand
<mike330404> ?
<_BLACK_MAN_> what are you talking about
<_BLACK_MAN_> mike
<_BLACK_MAN_> ignore mrand
<_BLACK_MAN_> hes a known troll/spammer
<mike330404> k
<_BLACK_MAN_> hes trying to make you believe that im "tricking" you
<mike330404> mark for removal or mark for complete removal
<_BLACK_MAN_> complete removal
<_BLACK_MAN_> you need to uninstall everything
<_BLACK_MAN_> in the tech business thats called a "Total Purge"
<mike330404> cool
<mike330404> thanks
<mike330404> nope didnt work
<_BLACK_MAN_> you completely uninstalled everything
<_BLACK_MAN_> then reinstalled the newest version
<_BLACK_MAN_> ?
<mike330404> marked for complete removal, applied, then reinstalled
<_BLACK_MAN_> and you are using
<_BLACK_MAN_> the most current version?
<mike330404> whatsthe most current version, i cant check bc it wont launch
<_BLACK_MAN_> hm
<_BLACK_MAN_> this isnt good
<_BLACK_MAN_> this sounds like there was a corruption in the actual data formatting point
<_BLACK_MAN_> rather than a superficial loop-error reading error
<_BLACK_MAN_> i would suggest you do the following
<_BLACK_MAN_> total uninstall
<_BLACK_MAN_> defrag your hard drive
<_BLACK_MAN_> re-install
<_BLACK_MAN_> do a secondary de-frag
<_BLACK_MAN_> then it should work
<_BLACK_MAN_> also
<_BLACK_MAN_> are you using an anti-virus
<mike330404> no
<_BLACK_MAN_> ok
<_BLACK_MAN_> i would suggest that you get a good anti virus
<_BLACK_MAN_> often times data corruption on 3rd party program executable processes
<_BLACK_MAN_> occur from minor viruses
<_BLACK_MAN_> the best anti-virus on the market is called Norton
<mike330404> nortonnn
<mike330404> f that
<mike330404> im runnin mythbuntu
<_BLACK_MAN_> friend
<_BLACK_MAN_> i have been in the tech support business
<_BLACK_MAN_> for almost 30 years
<_BLACK_MAN_> norton is the best to ever hit the market
<_BLACK_MAN_> chances are if you ran norton
<_BLACK_MAN_> your disk wouldnt even be fragmeneted
<_BLACK_MAN_> *fragmented
<mike330404> norton is the worst, every tme i have used it it has caused so many compatibility errors
<_BLACK_MAN_> to use the best you have to make some compromises
<mike330404> do they even make norton for linux
<_BLACK_MAN_> yes of course
<mike330404> i thought avg was the best
<_BLACK_MAN_> norton was originally for linux
<_BLACK_MAN_> no, friend
<_BLACK_MAN_> norton is better than linux by a country mile
<mike330404> my friend googled norton for linux   it doesnt exist and everyone on the message boards says you dont get viruses in linux (which i already knew)
<_BLACK_MAN_> thats why you shouldnt take advice from message boards
<_BLACK_MAN_> "no viruses for linux"
<_BLACK_MAN_> please
<_BLACK_MAN_> also
<_BLACK_MAN_> norton first premiered on linux
<_BLACK_MAN_> so your friend is wrong
<mike330404> im on the norton website on my friends computer and under system requirements it does not have linux listed
<mike330404> go see for yourself
<_BLACK_MAN_> because they no longer make it
<_BLACK_MAN_> but it still exists for download
<_BLACK_MAN_> why do you think its called norton in the first place?
<_BLACK_MAN_> the name norton is an homage to the brother of the man who invented linux
<mike330404> dude im pretty sure youre the troll
<iamlindoro> duh
<_BLACK_MAN_> mike
<_BLACK_MAN_> i am not a troll
<_BLACK_MAN_> i am 44 year old grown man
<mike330404> somebody please tell me why firefox wont launch again after i close it out
<_BLACK_MAN_> i already told you
<tgm4883> blah
<tgm4883> _BLACK_MAN_, i just read the backlog, don't do that again
<rhpot1991> test
<rhpot1991> test
<KB1JWQ> tgm4883: Known irritant.
<foxbuntu> _BLACK_MAN_, what purpose does it serve to knowingly mislead users into doing something potentially harmful to their systems?
<foxbuntu> _BLACK_MAN_, this will be the only warning you ever get in here. If you are caught doing so again I will have you banned from this channel and all other *buntu channels.
<KB1JWQ> foxbuntu: Old news, unfortuantely.  He's been at this for quite some time.
<foxbuntu> KB1JWQ, well its the last time.
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I think we figured he knew or was the other guy
<rhpot1991> also zinn can mute people now so it will be taken care of in the future
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I know, but because of a more recent event that took place in here and a chat I had with *buntu irc ops, Im going to take the stance that if a user is acting malicious that they get 1 warning then its perma ban
<jonrob287> how does mythtv work?
<Outbreak_Monkey> hey all.. Last time I updated, the DB update hosed everything.... I've read the upgrade destrutions for Upgrading 9.04->9.10 (assuming it gives myth 0.22?) ... Just wanted to check if anyone has reported any issues at all? I have a lot of recorded television on 0.21.0+fixes21...  If there's any quirkiness I'm happy to stay with 0.21
<Outbreak_Monkey> just after any feedback or thoughts.. I can't find any issues on the wiki or upgrade docs..
<foxbuntu> Outbreak_Monkey, its highly suggested to backup the DB prior to any upgrade. Otherwise 0.22 is quite an improvement over 0.21 and worth the time to upgrade.
<Outbreak_Monkey> Yeah.. I'm really wanting VDPAU for the HD content ... And yeah, sure.. i'll back up the DB.. But i it easy to rollback if it catches fire?
<foxbuntu> Outbreak_Monkey, no, the rollback from .22 to .21 is not possible without rolling back to 9.04
<Outbreak_Monkey> ok... I'll have to think it through, might try a new install on a different partition..
<Outbreak_Monkey> perhaps it's a good excuse for a new hard disk..
<Outbreak_Monkey> thanks.
<foxbuntu> np
<tgm4883> KB1JWQ, yea I noticed
<tgm4883> KB1JWQ, and not that I mind, but what draws the eyes of freenode staff here?
<rhpot1991> !ban
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ban
<rhpot1991> woops
<_abbenormal> hello guys
<_abbenormal> where do i set a static ip address in mythubuntu 9.10 it is set to dhcp now used on other distros etc/network/interfaces but not seeing the dhcp in there is it some other location
<blz> !myth.rebuilddatabase.pl
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about myth.rebuilddatabase.pl
<blz> !myth.builddatabase.pl
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about myth.builddatabase.pl
<blz> !anything
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about anything
<blz> thought so
<the_lord> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<the_lord> !help videos
<Zinn> !help videos For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<the_lord> hello, I'm having problems with mythbuntu not searching for my videos
<the_lord> anyone?
<tgm4883> the_lord, what version?
<eternaljoy> i have a TV tuner stick, and software that lets me record TV shows into MPG format.. What can MythTV do for me?
<eternaljoy> anyone?
<eternaljoy> nobody? :)
<iamlindoro> Think he was looking for #mythtv-marketing
<stiev3> I'm trying to write a few udev rules that will prevent my tuners from getting mixed up on boot.  I'm a little confused as to how to differentiate between my two pvr150's since all of their attributes match.
<stiev3> or at least the ones listed when i do: udevadm info --name=/dev/video0 --query=all --attribute-walk
<stiev3> and i just stumbled on the mythtv wiki entry about it, and there's my answer.
<bmsleight> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bmsleight> Anyone used 64 Bit PC Images with Xen ?
<m> hi, i'm new to mythtv and was wondering if anyone could point me to a good tutorial for getting myth to use an IR blaster to change the channel vs in the channel of the adapter
<matt> i have tried to use a number of the tutorials online but i believe i mess it up when it comes to making the channel changing script
<foxbuntu> matt, how are you currently attempting to change channels?
<matt> foxbuntu: i can use a MCE remote and the keyboard to do the same thing
<matt> it changes the channel in myth but it doesnt change the channel on the STB
<foxbuntu> matt, no, sorry I meant what are you using (serial cable to the cable box / ir blaster / direct coax )
<foxbuntu> ...firewire
<matt> my bad, its an USB ir blaster
<foxbuntu> ok, it blaster not a receiver correct?
<foxbuntu> its a blaster*
<matt> its Pinnacle Remote MCE Kit which is a blaster receiver combo
<foxbuntu> ok
<matt> and the receiver part of it works just fine, i have also gotten the blaster to work from command line but i havent gotten it to work through the script
<foxbuntu> matt, which script?
<matt> i believe that i need to setup a channel changing script for mythtv to use the blaster to change the STB, am i wrong?
<matt> well i know i am wrong somewhere along the way since it doesnt work
<foxbuntu> no, that is correct. However there are several scripts so I am asking which one you are trying
<matt> one sec, i need to track that down again
<matt> in general i followed the instructions here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote#IR_Blasting
<matt> but i also have some other things in my lircd.conf file from the first time setup window, that might be the problem
<foxbuntu> matt, so if you do the ir send from the command line does ti switch channels on the STB?
<matt> yes it does if it tell it to use the correct remote through my lircd.conf
<matt> want me to pastebin that so you can see what is there?
<foxbuntu> matt, sure
<matt> foxbuntu: http://pastebin.com/d23ca0efe
<matt> the first part is in there from the initial setup of lirc
<foxbuntu> matt, so did you create the script listed in the wiki?
<matt> foxbuntu, yes i did
<matt> the irsend command is how i used it to change the STB before
<foxbuntu> matt, so did you test the script from the command line?
<matt> foxbuntu, no i didnt and that just dawned on me, i will be trying that right now
<matt> thank you for the idiot check :)
<foxbuntu> matt, np, I do it myself...allot
<matt> foxbuntu: no dice, all i did for that script was replace the ##### with the remote name that it should be transmitting and it doesnt work
<matt> i am still able to change the channel over command line though
<foxbuntu> matt, you did /usr/bin/script 23
<foxbuntu> (for example)
<matt> foxbuntu, i didnt add a number after it will try that now
<foxbuntu> matt, you will need to do that
<matt> and i am noticing that i will need to change the lircd from TWO to 2
<matt> or not, either way it spit out this error irsend: command failed: SEND_ONCE Motorola_VIP_1200 2 irsend: unknown command: "2"
<studentz> uverse mythbuntu any tutorial? :)
<iamlindoro> whole sentences can use?
<foxbuntu> iamlindoro, lmao
<foxbuntu> matt, try changing one of the number keys to "2" instead of TWO and try again
<studentz> yes we can
<foxbuntu> matt, i am not 100% sure, I havent used a blaster in a very long time
<matt> @studentz, i'm working on Uverse right now as well
<matt> foxbuntu, how do you change yours now?
<mrand> matt  & studentz: No FAQ that I'm aware of.  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/409938
<studentz> Thanks I'm reading it. I will back in a while with smart questions :)
<matt> mrand: thanks for that link, i did see that online my main problem right now is i don't have the blaster setup properly
<matt> foxbuntu, it works now with changing it from TWO to 2
<matt> well the script works
<foxbuntu> matt, change them all over to numbers then, and then all you have to do is add the script to the "External Channel Changer" field in the input section of the setup
<matt> will try that out right now
 * mrand can't find my channel changing script that he used a year ago :-|
<foxbuntu> mrand, well its because you are lame
 * foxbuntu points and laughs at mrand 
<mrand> I'm forced to agree with you, for today only.
<foxbuntu> lol
<matt> foxbuntu, it works with myth now i just need to adjust the script so that it can input multiple channel numbers at once, which is a problem i've read other uverse users had a problem with
<matt> thanks for the help :)
<foxbuntu> matt, np...gl
<mrand> matt: might share with studentz :-)
<mrand> maybe by creating a wiki page on the mythtv wiki, if there isn't one already?
<matt> mrand, will do if i find out what the problem is
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-17
<studentz> Here is where I am. STB connected to a Neuros OSD via composite and neuros streaming to my pc
<studentz> disadvantages:  resolution is only the standar so no HD. The IR blaster does not work (atlanta scientific)
<matt> studentz: is your IR blaster listed as a supported device?
<matt> and i totally agree that the fact that its only SD is a disadvantage
<matt> but it is what we have to work with
<studentz> Unfortunately other people have the same issue, there is a work  around
<studentz> but it did not work for me
<matt> for your atlanta scientific blaster?
<studentz> yes
<matt> what exact model do you have?
<studentz> let me check I'll back in a second
<studentz> matt: The model is IPN330HD
<matt> studentz: did you mention earlier that you were looking for info about uverse?
<matt> nm you, it is a uverse box, mine are just older
<matt> wow that was a horrible job of typing on my part, sorry about that
<studentz> I'm lookin the best way to hook uverse with my pc. I love Neuros and specialy OSD
<studentz> But i think I'm missing HD
<matt> so the STB you have is the Scientific Atlanta one but what IR blaster do you have? or does it have an IR blaster included?
<studentz> I does IR blaster included
<hipitihop> Can someone quickly brief me on what is involved getting vdaup going ? does it also mean I need to use groups
<goppp> hi
<goppp> if I don't own a remote, can I sitll manage my mthytv via mylaptop thru a web interface or remotely
<goppp> I am connecting to my pc, that connects to my crt tv, via svideo
<goppp> I don't care much about quality,
<goppp> just controling
<goppp> ohk
<goppp> !help hullu
<Zinn> !help hullu For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<goppp> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<goppp> !help netflixs
<Zinn> !help netflixs For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<goppp> !help web
<Zinn> !help web For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> goppp: yes you can control it remotely, or with a keyboard
<goppp> how do I control it remotely vnc
<goppp> or a web plugin thru a web app
<goppp> say I am in fr ont of th tv, on my laptop, and it connects to desktop mthyubuntu box, and I have no ir remote
<goppp> !help livecd
<Zinn> !help livecd For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> goppp: after you install in MCC you can enable VNC
<rhpot1991> if you google there are ways of controlling via a web app or telnet as well
<goppp> OR SSH
<rhpot1991> if you are gonna break out a laptop you should just hook a keyboard up to it though
<goppp> cool I will do
<rhpot1991> IIRC the remote apps are telnet not ssh
<goppp> oh
<goppp> what I mean, is my desktop will will be backend and front end
<rhpot1991> you should get everything running first with a keyboard
<goppp> oh I see yea true
<goppp> I wonder how slow it will run in virtualbox in fullscreen
<rhpot1991> mythtv?
<goppp> I or else to microcenter on staturday and get a new drive
<goppp> yea
<rhpot1991> I wouldn't
<rhpot1991> playback would be terrible
<goppp> I may just get a new drive, sata disk, and install
<goppp> fresh
<goppp> I use mylaptop for research and work
<goppp> this pc, is just has my collection of stuff
<goppp> and used to be my main box
<goppp> not anymore
<goppp> so when I get home form work, I have my crt tv, with basic cable, and my laptop with wifi
<goppp> I wanted something to hook up to my crt tv, so I can watch hulu, and a nice frontend and free and also do pandora
<rhpot1991> !hulu
<Zinn> Hulu has released a Linux version of their desktop client. While support for this is available in the Hulu forums http://www.hulu.com/discussions/19 , there is a quick writeup on how to get it working from your frontend here http://www.mythbuntu.org/HowTo/HuluDesktop
 * rhpot1991 wasn't a fan of hulu
<goppp> oh
<goppp> or just goto a .t someting :) and get fullseason
<goppp> ;)
<goppp> oh and I have a tv tunner rage all in wonder
<goppp> not the latest or hightech
<goppp> but I can plug in a coxial drop to it and get basic tv
<goppp> does mthyubuntu support wubbi
<goppp> instal, or would that also be to slow
<goppp> !wubi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about wubi
<goppp> !help wubi
<Zinn> !help wubi For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<goppp> k thanks
<goppp> bbl
<goppp> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<goppp> is wubbi working in 9.10
<goppp> !wubi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about wubi
<egghead> running mythbuntu 9.10, lirc irgor usb, is there a way to set the sample rate of the lirc kernel module?
<bllz> I'm debating not creating a pagefile on my myhtbuntu installation in order to reduce disk writes ... I have 2 gigs of system ram
<bllz> i'm guessing this is probably a bad idea so i've come here to have someone make me feel bad about it... unless it's not going to be a problem
<goppp> hi
<goppp> I am getting a error in grub, when using mythbuntu thru wubbi
<bllz> what's the error, goppp?
<bllz> also, you may have more luck in #ubuntu
<goppp> oh
<goppp> well it only showed my windows boot
<goppp> in grub
<goppp> it didnot show mythubuntu
<goppp> I will check again, I didn't quite see error
<goppp> and bliz you can't run as a test back end and front end on the live cd right
<goppp> sorry if I missed you, I am multasker adder
<rhpot1991> goppp: livecd can only run a frontend
<bllz> if i make additional storage groups will the files contained therein still be accessible via the default smb share?
<bllz> anybody?
<bllz> why is the program guide in mythbuntu so sluggish?   I just reinstalled and this has never happened... the program guide takes about 10 seconds to respond to a push of a remote button
<goppp> hi
<goppp> k grub is saying unknow command drivemap
<mrand> goppp: Googling that error turns up Bug #477104 and Bug #466745
<Zinn> Bug 477104 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/477104
<mrand> come on Zinn... and Bug #466745
<Zinn> Bug 466745 in wubi "Grub menu displays Windows XP on Wubi installation" [Undecided, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/466745
<mrand> I'm guessing you aren't using a Wubi install, so you can probably skip the second one.  There may be other related bugs and probably topics in the ubuntu forums.  We've never encountered it though.
<goppp> mrand:  oh
<goppp> yea I am using wubbi
<goppp> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318231
<goppp> k I got dropped in to initramfs
<MythbuntuGuest32> hello :D
<rhpot1991> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<MythbuntuGuest32> I kinda ran into trouble while configuring mythtv... the channel scan doesn't seem to do anything. I did a modprobe and everything seems to be in order with my tv card (pvr350), also did mplayer /dev/video0 and it gave me white noise :(
<MythbuntuGuest32> so if the tv card works properly and the signal is good (tested on the tv card of my other box), what else could be the problem?
<MythbuntuGuest32> I even tried to set up the channels manually, but when i enter watch tv in the front end I just end up in the main menu again
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest32: can you plug the wire right into your tv and verify there is a signal on it?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest32: you should try to tune it to a working channel (using ivtv-tune) and then cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg and see if that file has actual video
<strubbel> well, it works now... but i had to enter the channel frequencies manually (tried with E05, S04 etc.) before
<jussi01> hrm, so if my remote alrady "sort of" works, in that I get output from some buttons, how do I then actually modify what it does?
<rhpot1991> jussi01: run irw see what buttons do what key presses, then edit your ~/.lirc/mythtv file to match
<rhpot1991> when you are done make a backup of whatever files you modified, just in case they get overwritten
<jussi01> rhpot1991: so I need to actually use lirc, even though I already get input.
<rhpot1991> jussi01: maybe I didn't understand your question then, I assumed you were using lirc
<rhpot1991> how do you "get input" then, your remote generates a keystroke?
<jussi01> correct
<jussi01> like I press 1 and it writes 1.
<rhpot1991> just modify mythtv to use those keys for whatever you want them to be then
<jussi01> rhpot1991: but how do I modify those keys?
<jussi01> :D
<rhpot1991> jussi01: mythweb can do it, or you can do it from your frontend
<rhpot1991> should be something in the setup menu to edit keys
<jussi01> rhpot1991: ok, Ive only part of myth installed by the looks of it, I tried to install over kde in 9.10
<darthanubis> Mark Shuttleworth has just announced this morning via a blog post that he will be stepping down as the CEO of Canonical, the formal company behind Ubuntu Linux
<darthanubis> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/295
<bllz> hi, i just reinstalled mythbuntu (same version... 9.10) but now all of the sudden the EPG is incredibly sluggish.  It takes about 10 seconds for it to respond to a single keypress!  The frontend menus are perfectly responsive and playback is smooth... what gives?
<superm1> try changing the settings for what it uses to paint it
<superm1> there are like 4 different settings that vary the degree of transparency
<bllz> superm1:  i'll try taht now, thanks
<bllz> that said, i didn't have to change those settings on the last installlation, so i'd be surprised if that were it
<bllz> superm1:  are you talking about the paint engine setting?
<superm1> no
<superm1> there is a separate one for the EPG somewhere
<bllz> ooh okay
<bllz> let's see...
<bllz> superm1:  call me stupid, but I can't find it anywhere...
<superm1> i'm nowhere near my frontend right now so i'm not sure offhand where it's at
<bllz> aah okay...
<bllz> it's definitely in the frontend, though right?
<superm1> it talks about using alpha blending
<superm1> and how different settings are more cpu intensive
<superm1> yeah it's in the frontend somewhere
<bllz> hmm...
<bllz> superm1:  the only thing I did differently was change the  storage group location for livetv and recordings to a different drive
<bllz> think that might have something to do with it?
<superm1> not likely
<bllz> I didn't think so either...
<bllz> superm1:  I think i'm just going to reinstall.  Is there a way to set up an lvm in the livecd, since there's no 9.10 alt install?
<superm1> you shouldn't really need lvm with storage groups
<superm1> but you can set it up via command line before you start the installer if you want
<bllz> superm1: oh okay, great
<bllz> superm1:  my concern with the storage groups is the smb shares (which I use heavily) ... will they still show all videos in a given storage group or will they only show the videos in the directory?
<bllz> superm1:  do you know how to set up an lvm in the livecd?
<rhpot1991> bllz: LVM isn't really  needed anymore
<rhpot1991> if you do need it you have to use an alt cd
<bllz> rhpot1991:  right, but won't the storage groups break the smb setup?
<rhpot1991> how?
<bllz> i.e.:  only the videos stored on the directory to which the videos share points to will be accessible... not the ones on a storage group on a separate drive
<rhpot1991> you mount a smb point and add it to a storage group
<bllz> oh. wait... you can do that?
 * bllz missed the boat
<rhpot1991> sure why not?
<bllz> i just didn't realize that was an option.  that sure makes my life easier though!
<rhpot1991> the only issues right now is that certain files don't work with storage groups
<rhpot1991> ISOs, music, pictures
<rhpot1991> recordings and videos work fine and you should be using storage groups for those
<rhpot1991> that does remind me I may not have ISOs working on my frontend...
<bllz> rhpot1991:  so let me just make sure i have this correct... i just add a new storage troup for recordings and videos in the backend setup and myth will automatically ballance them based on I/O and disk space?
<bllz> rhpot1991:  and what's the path to a storage group?  i.e. what would i put in the smb.conf file?
<markl_> i have some dvd images here, not using storage groups
<markl_> not isos, but copies of what would be in the isos e.g. what you get with dvdbackup -M
<markl_> i.e. a directory named MARKS_MOVIE and inside that a VIDEO_TS directory
<markl_> in myth 0.21 when i'd use mythvideo and open MARKS_MOVIE, i'd get the dvd menu
<markl_> in 0.22 it just shows VIDEO_TS
<markl_> is there a way to have it bring up the dvd menu?
<bllz> mark1_:  superm1 just got done telling me taht .iso's don't work very well in storage groups
<bllz> nor do pictures and music
<markl_> i'm not using storage groups
<rhpot1991> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<markl_> they are silly
<rhpot1991> follow them directions and it will help
<markl_> it is not an ISO
<markl_> this workaround doesn't work
<bllz> aah sorry, i read too quickly =)
<rhpot1991> markl_: make sure that the file extension is enabled
<bllz> rhpot1991: so do i have the idea behind storage groups correct?
<markl_> file extension?  there is no file extension
<markl_> those are kind of silly too since there is a file command
<markl_> myth 0.21 seemed to just do the right thing when it ran into a directory with VIDEO_TS in it
<rhpot1991> markl_: go look in the settings there are options to ignore certain files, make sure one of those isn't causing this
<rhpot1991> bllz: well you'd tell your smb mount to mount to a location like /var/lib/mythtv/newfolder
<rhpot1991> then you'd add that location to a storage group
<rhpot1991> and mythtv would automagically use it for files and clean it up as it needs space
<bllz> rhpot1991:  okay so then the problem is still there
<rhpot1991> what problem is that?
<bllz> rhpot1991:  namely, i'll end up with several smb shares
<rhpot1991> bllz: well depends what you wanted to do with it
<bllz> as opposed to one single one for videos, one single one for recordings, etc
<markl_> ok any idea what "wittewim" is talking about in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310237
<rhpot1991> could do one for movies and one for recordings
<rhpot1991> heck you could do a single share and mount it to /var/lib/mythtv/smb
<markl_> he said that he "removed all the folder settings in the backend"
<rhpot1991> and then within there have a movies and recordings directory
<markl_> does that mean in the mythconverg database?
<bllz> rhpot1991:  the only reason I want to use an lvm is so that when i go to, say, the video share all my videos are there
<bllz> and, unless i'm misunderstanding you, if I add storage groups to make use of my second drive, I'll end up with my videos share only seeing some of the videos (the ones in it's directory... everything on the other drive will not be accessible)
<rhpot1991> markl_: follow the link I told you about before, most likely the ones mentioned in there
<rhpot1991> warning this may cause other issues
<rhpot1991> bllz: you can have more than one directory in a storage group
<rhpot1991> just like you can add multiple hard drives to a LVM
<bllz> right, sorry... i was unclear
<rhpot1991> I guess I'm not sure what your concern is
<markl_> rhpot1991: that link just shows frontend settings
<bllz> rhpot1991:  haha yeah i'm not being very clear.  let me try again =)
<rhpot1991> bllz: unless you mean where he says storage groups, thats done in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> s/bllz/markl_/
<markl_> here's the one with more detail: "On mythbackend there is a configuration option for several directories. Just remove all (except recordings and live_tv). You can define your video folder again on the frontend. That way you use the old method and VIDEO_TS folders are recognized as movies."
<rhpot1991> markl_: ya that makes sense, he is removing the storage groups and going back to how .21 used to function, you will need to nfs share files if you have multiple frontends though
<rhpot1991> mythtv-setup, number 6 I think storage groups
<bllz> rhpot1991:  My question is as follows.  If I add a directory to a storage group that has a preconfigured smb share attributed to it (i.e., I add /dev/500gb/morevideos to the video storage group), will I be able to see videos stored in the newly added location in the SMB share?
<markl_> i built a ridiculous nfs/iscsi server years ago just for mythtv
<markl_> so i'm all set
<markl_> guess that's why i'm confused about how much time was wasted developing storage groups
<markl_> :)
<rhpot1991> storage groups are the greatest things since sliced toast
<markl_> mythmusic is the real weak link that needs to be addressed
<bllz> mark1_:  lol u trollin ;-)
<markl_> bllz: ya just being silly
<markl_> except about the mythmusic comment, it needs work
<rhpot1991> eventually things that aren't video or recordings will use them, in due time
<bllz> mark1_: lol me too.  i'm still trying to lrn2storage directory
<rhpot1991> markl_: it gest the job done, but ya its not pretty
<bllz> yet...
<markl_> mythmusic hasn't really changed in years
<markl_> and the visualizations are embarrassing
<markl_> i need to crack open the opengl book instead of whining though :)
<rhpot1991> bllz: so /dev/500gb/morevideos exists on your backend, or on some other box?
<rhpot1991> and its smb shared to what?
<bllz> rhpot1991:  it's on my backend, but it's not the primary system drive
<bllz> i have a combined frontend/backend
<bllz> lol i always forget people have setups in which the two are separate =)
<rhpot1991> or multiples :)
<bllz> yeah... someday!
 * rhpot1991 looks at 3 boxes surrounding him
 * bllz gets jealous
<rhpot1991> !frontend | bllz
<Zinn> bllz: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<bllz> ooooh
 * bllz is a 76er...
<bllz> no way is taht passive cpu cooling?
<rhpot1991> yep
<bllz> nice
<bllz> very nice
<bllz> rhpot1991:  so about those storage groups and smb... did you catch my reduxed/cleaned-up question?
<rhpot1991> well its on your backend, but where are you smb mounting it?
<bllz> smb is pointing to the default directory
<bllz> (this is all hypothetical as of right now)
<rhpot1991> what default directory?
<bllz> /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<rhpot1991> ummm you don't need samba for that, you'd use samba to mount that directory on another box or a windows box
<bllz> right i udnerstand that, but i'm just curious as to what happens when I sit at my laptop and try to add movies to my server via smb
<bllz> and i have 2 directories in a storage group
<rhpot1991> if you wanted you could just symlink to that, but with storage groups there is no reason not to have /var/lib/mythtv/videos and /dev/newdrive/Iwantmorespace
<rhpot1991> bllz: you add files and they show up
<bllz> or, conversely, what happens when I'm sitting at my laptop and i want to copy a movie from my server to my lappy's harddrive via smb
<bllz> rhpot1991:  right, but do they get balanced across the storage group?
<rhpot1991> you'd scan for changes in the videos section and it just finds them
<rhpot1991> bllz: if you are adding you'd add them where you want them
<bllz> and in the second condition, do I have access to *all* videos or just the ones in the directory to which smb points?
<rhpot1991> access through what?
<bllz> right, so i'd need an smb share for each directory in the storage group
<rhpot1991> smb on the laptop, or the frontend
<rhpot1991> bllz: is the laptop running linux?
<bllz> smb on the frontend.  it's all on the frontend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-18
<bllz> well mine is, but my roomate has windows
<rhpot1991> fontend and backend are still on the same box right, or are you running frontends on the laptop?
<bllz> the laptop is entirely independent
<bllz> i'm talking about an smb copy
<bllz> i.e. drag 'n drop onto the desktop
<bllz> open smb share in windows (or linux, whatever), drag movie to desktop, wait, profit
<bllz> that's the scenario
<mrand> bllz: that should work fine.
<rhpot1991> bllz: what I do, is I mount via ssh and copy my videos over
<rhpot1991> windows has winscp that can do that for you
<bllz> and the question is simply, are all videos in the video storage group accessible through the smb share that points to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<rhpot1991> in linux gnome does it nicely
<rhpot1991> so you'd login and see your home dir or root, and just navigate whereever you please
<bllz> rhpot1991:  i know there are other ways to do it, but my roomates are not technically inclined, so i'd like for them to be able to drag and drop from smb
<rhpot1991> bllz: smb shares would require a share for every physical folder
<rhpot1991> you could use some symlinks possibly to avoid that
<bllz> rhpot1991:  okay that's all =)
<bllz> rhpott1991:  how would I do that?
<rhpot1991> you seem to be dancing around and making something more difficult than it needs to be though
<bllz> rhpot1991:  well that's why i was going to use an lvm =/
<rhpot1991> lvm == headaches :)
<rhpot1991> but if you really want to go ahead
<rhpot1991> I've been there and I'm not going back
<bllz> rhpot1991:  what kind of headaches?
<bllz> in installation, or in use?
<rhpot1991> if something goes bad the lvm goes poof
<bllz> aah yeah, like raid0 in that respect
<rhpot1991> its a pain to modify without having a drive larger than the sum of the lvm
<rhpot1991> plus its kinda a pain to setup, you need to use an alt disc
<tgm4883> bllz, are you trying to copy to or from the smb share?
<bllz> is it possible to set them up from the livecd at all?
<rhpot1991> our stance for the most part is that storage groups solve any need you had for a lvm
<bllz> tgm4883:  no i just want all videos to be available from one smb share
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: copy to a smb share
<rhpot1991> which is on his backend
<rhpot1991> but he wants 2 dirs to be one share
<tgm4883> ah
<bllz> right
<rhpot1991> bllz: what a LVM will do is fill up your first drive first then move to the 2nd
<rhpot1991> its not gonna load ballance them or anything
<tgm4883> yea I don't think it works like that. You could share /var/lib/mythtv, then have subdirs be video1 and video2
<bllz> rhpot1991:  that's not a problem, really
<rhpot1991> so you may as well just make 2 shares
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya he could do that and possibly symlink
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no need to symlink
<bllz> symlinking sounds like a pain to maintain
<rhpot1991> I used to do that with nfs, had my backends with all the same folder structures
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: well symlink or set it up to mount in there
<tgm4883> exactly
<bllz> of course... i could always just dedicae an entire drive to recordings and livetv... and then have the other one be the system drive and everything else
<rhpot1991> what default directory?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ^
<rhpot1991> worky?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> odd
<rhpot1991> weird indeed
<mazda01> want to upgrade from mythbuntu 9.04 to 9.10, many people have success?
<rhpot1991> mazda01: should go pretty smoothly
<tgm4883> bllz, what is your end goal?
<mazda01> bllz, that's how I have my setup.
<markl_> mazda01: myth 0.22 is pretty buggy still from what i can tell; maybe try it on another machine first
<markl_> unless you don't play videos
<bllz> tgm4883:  simple really... 1)  use both of my 500gb drives and 2) have all files in a storage group available from one smb share
<mazda01> rhpot1991, going to also upgrade a frontend from 9.04 to 9.10 of ubuntu which has mythtv installed in it.
<mazda01> markl_, are you serious? it's been awhile since .22 was released. what bugs? any show stoppers
<tgm4883> I disagree about the 0.22 bugs
<rhpot1991> haha markl_ , enough
<mazda01> bllz, not a problem, that's why storage groups were defined. do you have to use smb though? i use NFS for mine
<bllz> mazda01:  my roomates are on windows clients
<bllz> mazda01:  so i think that precludes the use of NFS
<tgm4883> bllz, are they writing to or reading from the drive?
<bllz> both, but mostly writing
<mazda01> tgm4883, so no show stoppers then. mythvideo works good, mythweb, etc. i know in the past I have had a problem with mythweb getting scrwed up. will that happen?
<tgm4883> I guess my real question is, why not just use UPNP?
<rhpot1991> mazda01: there is one issue with mythvideo
<rhpot1991> !iso | mazda01
<Zinn> mazda01: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<rhpot1991> that fixes it for you, so no real worries
<tgm4883> basically, you go legacy mythvideos for ISO's
<mazda01> bllz, you said that the drives you want to write recording to are coming from a windows server??? or do you mean that your roommates will need access the recordings that you want to share to them using smb? so you're writing to a local drive, but your sharing the files over smb
<bllz> mazda01:  no no, the roomates are on windows clients, reading and writing to the myth server
<mrand> mazda01: mythvideo and mythweb are probably the two most overall improved functional areas in all of 0.22 (ignoring theming, which isn't really _functional_)
<rhpot1991> markl_: making a directory for your DVD folders didn't help?  I'd think that the same work around should work there
<rhpot1991> markl_: you need to make sure that directory is not in a storage group as well
<mrand> I tend to wrap all those files in the VIDEOS directory back into an .iso so its easier to move around and manage.
<bllz> ok so I think i've settled on a simple solution here.  I'll install to drive A and i'll configure my storage directories in the myth-backend-setup to record livetv to drive b
<bllz> just a quick question though... what's the difference between the recordings and livetv storage directories?
<tgm4883> one is for recordings and one is for live tv
<tgm4883> you don't technically need live tv
<bllz> thgm4883:  call me stupid, but i don't understand the disticntion
<tgm4883> it's there in case you want live tv to go onto a separate hard drive
<bllz> you mean livetv that isn't going to get permanently stored as a recording?
<tgm4883> AFAIK, yes
<mrand> bllz: not unless you press the record button while you are watching it.
<bllz> aah okay that makes sense
<bllz> mrand, right
<tgm4883> i'm not sure what happens if you hit the record button
<tgm4883> mrand, does it move it?
<bllz> proably gets moved?
<mrand> hrm.  don't know, actually.
<tgm4883> heh
<bllz> mrand, god don't you know anything?! =)
<mrand> My directories aren't set up that way.
<bllz> by default they're in two separate directories, though... aren't they?
<tgm4883> bllz, I don't think so
<tgm4883> wait
<tgm4883> yea, but on the same drive
<bllz> yeah that's what i thought
<bllz> hmm
<tgm4883> I don't watch live tv though
<bllz> aah
<tgm4883> doesn't make much sense to me
<mrand> gotta run.
<tgm4883> why would I want the opportunity to miss something?
<bllz> how do you guys have your swap space set up?  is it a good idea to put a swap partition on every drive?
<tgm4883> bllz, no
<tgm4883> I just have it on my system drive
<tgm4883> I think 1GB worth
<bllz> what's the word on filesystems these days?  last time I installed (8.04), XFS was all the rage for myth servers
<rhpot1991> livetv is stored but weighted lower so its deleted quicker
<rhpot1991> bllz: ext4 is the default now
<rhpot1991> markl_: I'm gonna extract an iso later and test it out
<bllz> rhpot1991:  thanks
<bllz> rphot1991:  in fact thanks for all the help today... i'm slowly learning =)
<rhpot1991> bllz: no problem, thats what we are here for
<rhpot1991> bllz: if you have the hardware it might be a good idea to do an install and mess around
<rhpot1991> you might be able to learn more by getting in there
<bllz> haha i've been doing that actually
<bllz> several times
<bllz> which brings up another point
<bllz> rhpot1991:  I installed 9.10 about 30 times over the past 2 weeks, but my last install acted really weird (and I didn't really do anything differently) ... what happened was that my electronic program guide was very unresponsive.  it took about 10 seconds for it to respond to one button press
<bllz> any idea what may have caused that so I don't do it again?
<rhpot1991> bllz: hard to tell, if you had some logs from when that happened that would be the place to start
<bllz> past installation, im afraid... if it happens again i'll come here with logs
<rhpot1991> bllz: whenever anything gest slow run top and see if there is something pegging the system
<bllz> aah good idea. i hadn't thought of that
<rhpot1991> after that check your logs for hints
<bllz> the strange thing was it was *only* the EPG
<rhpot1991> there will be a mythbuntu-log-grabber on the system that you can run and pastebin the logs for people in here to inspect
<bllz> but like i said... if it happens again, i'll go to the logs
<bllz> rhpot1991:  i'm used to gnome... how can i tell if a volume is mounted in xfce?
<dhimiter> hello, i tried installing mythbuntu 9.10 on a dell xps laptop. installation went well, but OS does not boot up after restart. i'm stuck on a black screen
<bllz> dhimiter:  reinstall?
<goppp> I am back
<bllz> dhimiter:  or did you install mythbuntu to an already existing ubuntu installation?
<goppp> I get stuck at grub
<goppp> bliz all I see is my windows boot drive in the grub menu
<goppp> so I did some cli stuff in grub
<bllz> goppp:  you'll likely have better luck in #ubuntu
<dhimiter> i had ubuntu 9.04 but i formatted the HD before installing mythbuntu
<bllz> dhimiter:  then just reinstall.  iv'e had that happen once or twice (don't know why) and it always gets fixed the next time around
<goppp> yea I will try third reinstall, becuase as far I gotten was initramfs
<bllz> goppp:  it might be worth checking your drive for errors if it persists
<goppp> k yea I will try chkdsk
<bllz> goppp:  try with smartmontools too
<dhimiter> i tried twice alredy. i'll give it another try
<dhimiter> bliz, i just installed again and still no luck. same thing on the reboot
<Shadow__X> anyone ever figure out hte motd bug with mythtv .22?
<dhimiter> i'm trying another install and now i'm paying more attention to step 4. Prepare disk space
<goppp> smartmontools
<dhimiter> the install is telling me that my PC has Ubuntu 9.10 on it: /dev/sda1 91.3 GB. the options are 1) Install them side by side, 2) erase and use the entire disk, 3) specify partitions manually
<dhimiter> so far i've used options 2 and 3 and they have not worked. when i picked 3 i used the entire disk space for mythbuntu.
<dhimiter> which option do i pick. i only want to use mythbuntu on this machine
<map7_> Does anyone else's DVD drive eject then close straight away when hitting the eject button under mythbuntu 9.10?
<bllz> why does my mythtv interface fade to black as soon as the frontend loads up?
<superm1> are you running on gnome?
<bllz> superm1:  no, xfce
<superm1> map7_, it should be delayed by a little bit - about 10 sec or so
<bllz> superm1:  i have opengl enabled though
<superm1> well that's weird then
<bllz> I see the interface breifly and then it fades to black
<bllz> the strange thing is taht if i try to leave the frontend interface, the dialgoue box becomes visible...
<superm1> sounds like maybe you are missing your GL drivers then?
<bllz> superm1:  i should add that i'm starting the frontend from vnc
<superm1> oh that's definitely it then
<bllz> superm1:  okay
<superm1> don't do GL unless you have GL support
<bllz> superm1:  yeah i definitely have the drivers, as it was working moments ago
<bllz> superm1:  you mean for vnc?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> vnc won't support GLX
<superm1> so it's not going to behave properly
<bllz> superm1:  ok makes sense
<bllz> superm1:  how do i start it from the command line?
<superm1> there's a reset flag
<superm1> i dont recall it off hand
<bllz> superm1;  okay i'll look it up on the mighty google
<bllz> thanks
<superm1> look at --help
<superm1> it's in the flags
<superm1> mythfrontend --help
<bllz> superm1:  figured it out... "sudo reboot"
<bllz> lol
<bllz> oh for fuck's sake...
<Zinn> bllz: Please watch your language.
<map7_> superm1 what should be delayed? The eject call?
<bllz> superm1:  still having the problem... even with no vnc
<superm1> map7_, it's not actually an eject call that causes it, it's a disk read call
<superm1> it was fixed at release with a fix that delayed it to about 10 sec
<superm1> but some people still reported troubles
<superm1> and those are fixed in the latest -fixes builds, which you can grab from http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<superm1> bllz, with no vnc and the QT painter it's happening?
<map7_> superm1 ok i'll give auto-builds a go when I backup this system.
<bllz> superm1:  no still opengl painter
<bllz> superm1:  i can't change the settings since I can't see the interface
<superm1> bllz, that's why i said to use the reset flag on mythfrontend
<bllz> superm1:  and what's more, the interface shows up for about 3 seconds before smoothly fading out to black
<bllz> oooh... i didn't find that
<bllz> superm1:  i tried typing mythfrontend --help
<bllz> got nothing
<superm1> "-r or --reset                  Resets frontend appearance settings and language"
<superm1> so run 'mythfrontend -r'
<superm1> and that will reset things
<bllz> "unable to display, cannot connect to x server"
<superm1> you aren't running it on the local console it sounds like
<bllz> superm1:  no, ssh
<superm1> it wont work there
<superm1> only on VNC or on the console
<bllz> superm1:  so now all the settings are back to default?
<superm1> appearance and language only
<bllz> ah okay much better
<superm1> so you have some kind of problem with GL still if that was happening
<superm1> and i'd say that's likely why you were having problems with your program guide being delayed too if GL was messed up
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 are you aware of a lack of a motd when using mythtv .22
<superm1> nope
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: do you have byobu installed?
<Shadow__X> no what is that
<rhpot1991> modification of gnuscreen, I do and have noticed that it seems to consume my mythtv-statue MOTD and I don't see it on login
<rhpot1991> figured it might be relivant
<Shadow__X> hmm do i need to have that installed to use screen and yes i do have it installed
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: which installed screen or byobu?
<Shadow__X> both are installed i was asking if i uninstall byobu would that affect screen
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: I don't think so, packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down now so I can't look
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: run both see if your MOTD is in there
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: ok i uninstalled it now going to check it thanks for the heads up
<Shadow__X> hmm i uninstalled it loged out of my ssh session and logged back in but the mythtv section of my motd is still missing
<markl_> ugh still can't get VIDEO_TS to play even after deleting the storage groups
<rhpot1991> markl_: extracting an iso now to test it
<markl_> nfs is doing its usual nonsense too, hmm
<markl_> ok got it
<markl_> i didn't properly delete the videos storage group
<markl_> combined with the metallurgy theme sucking
<markl_> ok this is great
<markl_> libdvdnav: chapter NOT FOUND!
<Hilikus> did anyone else lose mythtv-backend after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<rhpot1991> markl_: just did a test, if you follow the link that I told you before your VIDEO_TS movies will work fine
<rhpot1991> I'll update that page to include that
<mrand> Hilikus: might make sure mythtv-backend-master is installed.
<Hilikus> mrand: its not
<Hilikus> ive updated since feisty with no problems but this time the backend was just dropped
<Hilikus> did i do something wrong in the update
<mrand> Hilikus: not that I know of.  On one of my upgrades I saw that, but don't remember off the top of my head if i figured out why it got dropped.    Anyway,  I believe just adding -master back should fix it.
<rhpot1991> !iso | markl_
<Zinn> markl_: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<Hilikus> whats the difference between backend and backend-master?
<rhpot1991> Hilikus: master backend is your master backend, a regular backend can be a slave backend
<Hilikus> oh i see
<Hilikus> thanks
<rhpot1991> you need one master backend, and may add additional backends to your network
<rhpot1991> make sense?
<Hilikus> totally
<mrand> Hilikus: master includes mysql for database
<mrand> Thanks rhpot1991
<Hilikus> will i lose all my settings though??
<mrand> typically not... the database should still be there
<Hilikus> the DB is still there
<mrand> reinstalling the executables won't overwrite the data
<Hilikus> perfect
<Hilikus> it's all there
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<mrand> you're welcome.  Have fun!
<Hilikus> what WM do you guys recommend that will work well with myth and has a small memory footprint?
<mrand> If you're feeling crazy, LXDE is gaining traction in the ubuntu world - but I'm not aware that anyone has tried it.  Gnome or xfce are the two most commonly used, but most any should work of course.  If you try a different one and find it working, please feel free to drop by and let people know here or in the forums.
<mrand> (not aware that anyone has tried Myth on it) <- LXDE
<Hilikus> well, ive used fluxbox for the last 2 years but i was wondering if there's a smaller one ;P
<rhpot1991> xfce is a safe bet
<Hilikus> i don't have much ram and i'm running a web server/mysql server in the backend as well
<Hilikus> i read yesterday an article saying that xfce was not really using less memory than gnome
<mrand> I haven't tried flipping back and forth... I probably should sometime.  I'd heard something similar to what you did.
<Hilikus> have you guys tried ratpoison? i read its smaller than fluxbox
<mrand> In general, I know people have used it, but I'm not aware that anyone here that has direct experience with it.
<Hilikus> i might give that a try
<mrand> Yeah, people are still using all of the ones that you've mentioned, even with VDPAU.  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<mrand> Maybe or maybe not on Ubuntu systems.
<Hilikus> so what exactly is mythbuntu?? i just have ubuntu server with mythtv in it, how is this different ?
<mrand> mythbuntu is simply a custom ubuntu build which auto-includes a limited number of packages (fewer than Ubuntu), and defaulting to xfce.  No functional difference, just less stuff installed, so closer to an appliance.  You can, of course, add whatever apps you want back in.
<mrand> custom ubuntu distro I should say.  it isn't recompiled or anything.
<Hilikus> oh i see
<mrand> If you've got a ubuntu server setup and myth running on it, I'd probably follow the first rule: if it isn't broken, don't fix it. :-)
<Hilikus> hehe
<Hilikus> i'll probably do that
<Hilikus> thanks alot for your help guys
<Hilikus> gnight
<mrand> night!
<darthanubis> mythtv-frontend: Depends: libmyth-0.22-0 but it is not going to be installed
<darthanubis> why?
<MendoCino> Happy Hanucah Brothers
<MendoCino> Jo reggelt dicsoseges testvereim
<MendoCino> Jo reggelt dicsoseges testvereim
<markl_> rhpot1991: sorry for the late response, but I am not using iso's
<markl_> that page needs some updates
<markl_> it didn't work for me at all
<markl_> deleting all storage groups (but default) is what did it
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade may fix that
<rhpot1991> markl_: no you don't need to delete the storage groups, you just need to make a new directory that lives outside of the storage groups and then park your ISO/VIDEO_TS files in that, then specify that directory as mentioned in the article
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, thank you for your reply. I just added the auto builds repo and all was well imediately
<cba123> I have some files on a samba share, that I can play fine with MPlayer from the command line, but I get a few frame drops when myth launches mplayer.  I use the same command in Myth settings that I use from the command line.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-19
<rhpot1991> Just pushed out the hdhomerun gui/config/library to the testing ppa, if anyone wants to kick them around let me know how they work out.  I'll be around later to work on them some more.
<mazda01> can anyone help me figure out mythbuntu X11 server issues after an upgrade. I can't see the start menu (if I can call it that)
<Technophil> rhpot1991:  Does that have anything to do with http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7624 ?
<rhpot1991> Technophil: nope, its the configuration utility.  http://www.silicondust.com/downloads/linux
<Technophil>  rhpot1991: Sorry I don't think I can do that for you.
<gotmilk82> I am having trouble with my machine and the latest kernel updates.  Dell says that it can be fixed with a bios update....no linux updater....only windows.   So I tried to create a bootable USB pen drive with wintoflash and that worked great but wanted to install win 7....I just want to install the BIOS update and be done with it...any ideas?
<gotmilk82> I could never get it to get into anything that resembled dos and I could not find a way to start the DELLBIOSUPDATER.exe instead of the setup.exe they had.  I changed the autoblah, but no dice :(
<tgm4883> gotmilk82, uh, how is that related to mythtv?
<gotmilk82> its not, but it is related to ubuntu-mythtv
<gotmilk82> ;)
<tgm4883> gotmilk82, well, being that this is the primary support channel for Mythbuntu, I don't think so
<tgm4883> you are probably looking for #ubuntu
<gotmilk82>   I could never get it to get into anything that resembled dos and I could not find a way to start the DELLBIOSUPDATER.exe instead of the setup.exe they had. I changed the autoblah, but no dice :(I am having trouble with my machine and the latest kernel updates. Dell says that it can be fixed with a bios update....no linux updater....only windows. So I tried to create a bootable USB pen...
<gotmilk82> ...drive with wintoflash and that worked great but wanted to install win 7....I just want to install the BIOS update and be done with it...any ideas?
<iamlindoro> think he did those two things out of order
<tgm4883> heh, yea I think so
<tim-> anyone have a recommendation for a screen issue.. mythbuntu 9.10 box with an nvidia 9300 plugged into a 42" lcd.. the sides and top/bottom of the screen are all missing
<tgm4883> tim-, screen wizard?
<tim-> tgm4883: not familiar with that? what is it? i went through the nvidia-settings config
<tgm4883> tim-, that would be in the mythtv frontend
<bllz> Does anybody know how I can solve the opengl painter issue whereby my forntend menu fades to black after a few seconds?  I rather like the opengl effects, so if there's a fix, i'd like to use it
<bllz> it's strange because I definitely see a functional menu for a few seconds before it fades
<tgm4883> bllz, I didn't know there was an opengl issue about that. Fading to black sounds more like screensaver
<bllz> tgm4883:  well it's triggered only on the frontend... and only when I have opengl painting enabled
<bllz> and it happens within about 5 seconds
<bllz> once it's faded to black hitting buttons does nothing, unless I hit stop enough times to bring up the prompt to quit the frontend
<tgm4883> bllz, odd
<tgm4883> never heard of it, sorry. I'm doing some video editing for the wifey or i'd help you. Do the logs say anything?
<bllz> tgm4883:  haha no problem =)
<bllz> tgm4883:  hmm good point, I should probably check those
<bllz> mind if I pastebin them for you?
<tgm4883> go ahead
<tgm4883> I don't guarentee when I can look
<bllz> tgm4883:  oh yeah I totally understand.  ok let me do that...
<edizzle> Have an ssh problem I upgraded to 9.10 and now sshd does not work. I uninstalled and now cannot get installed:Errors were encountered while processing:
<edizzle> :  /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a5.1p1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb
<edizzle> /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a5.1p1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb
<edizzle>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<edizzle> i tried clearing cache and other things i googled, but no luck so far. any one have ideas or same issue?
<bllz> edizzle:  try #ubuntu
<edizzle> bliz: what is difference?
<bllz> edizzle:  more people, and it doesn't sound like you have a myhtbuntu-specific problem
<edizzle> bliz: ok
<edizzle> anyone is welcome to help if they would like :)
<tralph> I just installed Mythbuntu 9.10 and was wondering what the root password is for mysql
<tralph> it never prompted me, that I recall, during the installation process
<tgm4883> tralph, should be the same as your main user
<tralph> let me try that again
<tralph> ran mysql -u root -p and entered the password that works for user mythtv but still failed
<tralph> the mysql password for root and mythtv are different
<tralph> reinstalled mysql-server which allowed me to change it
<tralph> it's working now
<tralph> thanks
<bllz> Does anybody know how I can solve the opengl painter issue whereby my forntend menu fades to black after a few seconds?  I rather like the opengl effects, so if there's a fix, i'd like to use it
<bllz> the strange thing is the problem doesn't appear until I reboot
<bllz> logs are here:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f46465930
<bllz> go figure... everybody is afk... =(
<iamlindoro> you have media in the drive or flash drive which contains pictures, and you have the mediamonitor turned on
<iamlindoro> it's switching to gallery display mode
<iamlindoro> so turn off media monitor or remove the media
<iamlindoro> has nothing to do with the painter, though
<bllz> iamlindoro:  if this works, you are a god
<bllz> iamlindoro:  any idea why it only happens with the painter turned on?
<bllz> iamlindoro:  when you say I have media in the drive, do you mean on the local harddisk or in a cdrom bay?
<bllz> iamlindoro:  i love you
<bllz> i love you
<bllz> it's fixed
<bllz> *sigh*
<MattMoose> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MattMoose> hello, newbie question: is MythTV suitable (or overkill) for capturing analog video then burning it to DVD?
<bllz> MattMoose:  it depends... what video analog video source?  live tv?
<bllz> or something else
<rhpot1991> anyone paying attention?
<darthanubis> anyone with the link to start mythtv with pulseaudio support?
<darthanubis> PULSE_INTERNAL=1 mythfrontend
<darthanubis> now I forget where to put this
<darthanubis> export EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSE_AUDIO=1
<mrand> !pulse
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pulse
<mrand> !pulse-audio
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pulse-audio
<mrand> !pulse audio
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pulse audio
<mrand> sigh
<mrand> !pulse
<mrand> !pulse%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pulse
<mrand> yes you do
<Zinn> Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV.  If you are having trouble, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460579 for potential work arounds
<mrand> see, told you.
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, which file to put export EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSE_AUDIO=1?
<darthanubis> /usr/share/mythtv/mythfrontend.sh?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/460579
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-20
<bllz> My channel changing script (for IR transmitter) works perfectly for all 2 digit channels but inexplicably fails when trying to tune to triple-digit channels.  Can anybody help me debug this issue?  I've tried changing the sleep time on line 10, but to no avail... I don't know _anything_ about scripting, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  Here's the script:  http://pastebin.com/m7dd3a089
<afarris01> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, I found the page, but not the file
<darthanubis> I have not remebered yet the correct syntax to edit the file
<darthanubis> with mythtv work with OSS4?
<bllz> I cannot control the volume and mute with my MCE USB remote.  The volume slider and mute overlay both appear in the myth frontend, but there is no corresponding change in the sound.  My audio output device is ALSA:default and I've tried changing the mixer controls back and forth between PCM and Master.  What should I try next?
<MythbuntuGuest58> hello there i have mythbuntu 9.10 and a hauppauge hvr 850 usb and for some reason i can t get analog cable scanned and my digital channels all have artifacts in em
<MythbuntuGuest58> anyone???
<MythbuntuGuest58> noone any idea on how to get the analog to work on a hvr 850??
<bllz> MythbuntuGuest58:  try #mythtv-users
<zombu3> can someone tell me what this error means??? http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1721066
<zombu3> anyone here that could help me with a lil problem on my hvr-850 card?
<darthanubis> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<zombu3> well i need help to get the analog side of my hvr-850 going i have grabbed teh cable list from schedulesdirect but when i click watch tv it goes back to the main menu after a couple seconds
<zombu3> here is teh log of my backend but i don t get anything out of it http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1721413
<mrand> Howdy zombu3, did you look over that backend log?
<zombu3> yes but i m too much of a noob to understand
<mrand> Lines 18 through 23 mean that you are missing something in your tuner/capture config.  It is a two step process within mythtv-setup.
<zombu3> ok..
<zombu3> like i said i m a dumbass when it comes to mythtv
<zombu3> i prolly messed it up myself and don t even know it
<mrand> no problem.  As I recall, the first step is creating/configuring your capture card.
<zombu3> yes
<zombu3> there should be a v4l for analog and a dvb for digital
<mrand> Then the second step is to define channels and such, and when you do that, as I recall, you assign channels to those card(s).
<mrand> The log seems to be saying that the cards don't have any channels assigned to them.
<zombu3> yes i downloaded from schedulesdirect and fetched the listing then set the lineup to the v4l analog part
<zombu3> scan does not work
<zombu3> there s no option
<mrand> yeah, scan is troublesome for many.  But if you are using schedules direct, no scan is necessary.
<zombu3> yeah i did that called it analog and assigned it to the v4l television input
<mrand> ok.  And then you exited and ran mythfilldatabase?  Did that seem to find stuff from schedules direct?
<zombu3> yes took a long time on first start
<zombu3> then after mythfilldtabase i click watch tv and it says please wait then goes back to the main menu
<mrand> Yeah, mythfilldatabase isn't the fastest operation.
<mrand> I'm sorry, down at the bottom, it indicates that you have the tuners/inputs/channels configured correctly.  The early errors threw me - looks like you fixed those and moved on.
<zombu3> well if you want i can give you another log with the latest errors on the bottom
<zombu3> http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1721457
<zombu3>  Channel(/dev/video0) Error: InitPictureAttribute(    colour): failed to query controls.
<mrand> If you "cat /dev/video0" or "cat /dev/video1" do you get anything (from a shell/terminal window)
<mrand> yes
<zombu3> this is what throws me off
<zombu3> no cat does not show me anything
<psicobra> i am trying to get a dvb-s card working i have found a web pagw witch is supposed to have a working solution but i have no clue what to do with it maybe one of you can take a look the page is http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.dvb/38163
<mrand> zombu3: are you on 9.10/karmic?
<zombu3> yes
<mrand> ok, not an old kernel problem then.
<zombu3> also ran the updates
<zombu3> would it be easyer to determin the problem with ssh access??
<mrand> btw, you should also update  auto-builds to get the latest 0.22 bug fixes
<zombu3> how would i do that
<mrand> probably not... I'm not a digital card expert.
<mrand> !auto%
<Zinn> If 9.10 upgrade broke auto-login for you, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/463314
<mrand> oops
<mrand> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<mrand> psicobra: that is pretty old stuff... don't think that is included/fixed in the kernel by now?
<zombu3> well this autobuild stuff how would i go to update them
<psicobra> well my card doesnt seem to be working
<psicobra> so i really don't know
<mrand> zombu3: if you just click the download repos package.  It walks you through it.  then you "reload" or "update" or "check" in synaptic or update-manager.
<zombu3> facepalm
<mrand> zombu3: but having said that, if viewing video through mplayer, vlc, or cat doesn't work, it isn't likely to worth via myth
<mrand> psicobra: ^^^ goes for your setup too.  Get it working outside of myth first, then tackle myth.
<mrand> worth=work
<zombu3> well i noticed something yesterday
<zombu3> myth wants to use v4l but in vlc i have the option to use v4l-2 and i can open the card and i see static
<psicobra> mrand, i have no clue
<psicobra> any chance of some one talking me through it
<mrand> psicobra: you'll need to try viewing video from your capture device via mplayer or vlc first.  Not sure which is easier.  I happen to have vlc up... if you open it up, then you can say Media -> open capture device
<psicobra> k 2 secs
<psicobra> it is a dvb-s card will that matter?
<mrand> I don't think so.
<mrand> zombu3: what is connected to your analog input?
<zombu3> comcast cable
<zombu3> if i open vlc and try to open the cards with v4l it says cannot open but when i try with video for linux 2 it opens up and i see static
<Daremonai> Hello, I'm trying to install mythtv on ubuntu 9.10 from synaptic, and i got the following error: can't read /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf: No such file or directory - should i just create that file and let it re-run?
<zombu3> so i m guessing there must be a setting in myth to use the video for linux 2
<mrand> zombu3: can you research a way to change the channel on your tuner outside of myth?  there should be a way... change the channel to something you know should work (i.e., something your TV shows without a cable box).
<mrand> Daremonai: what gave that error?
<Daremonai> the installation of mythtv (after picking mythtv from synaptic.. clicked install, and as it was insalling, it gave that error and stopped installation)
<zombu3> let me find out is there a prog in mythbuntu i can install as external tv app ???
<Daremonai> mrand, i just did touch mythtv.cnf in /etc/mysql/conf.d/ and am gonna try reinstalling the mythtv-database
<mrand> zombu3: just like you can manually watch via vlc or mplayer or cat, there should be a way to change channels.  vlc or mplayer may even provide a way, but since I do'nt have that card, you'll have to look around a bit.
<Daremonai> (which is the reason it gave that error btw)
<mrand> Daremonai: I'm guessing you don't have a backend installed.
<zombu3> kk lemme look around
<Daremonai> mrand, you mean mysql?
<Daremonai> mrand, or mythtv-backend?
<mrand> Daremonai: My standard suggestion is to install mythbuntu-control-centre and go through that.  It will insure you have everything you need installed.
<Daremonai> mrand, it's not in the repository?
<mrand> Daremonai: yep.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=mythbuntu-control-centre
<mrand> It's in universe, anyway.
<mrand> !autobuilds | Daremonai
<Zinn> Daremonai: Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<mrand> I'd suggest enabling that too, to get the latest myth bug fixes.
<Daremonai> isn't mythbuntu a distro? i'm using normal ubuntu
<Daremonai> anyway.. i just found mythbuntu-control-centre... i will install it now
<mrand> Daremonai: technically yes, it's a distro, but anything that applies to it applies to standard ubuntu.  I run standard ubuntu, actually.
<Daremonai> ah.. alright
<mrand> zombu3: possibly one of the things under advanced options within vlc
<mrand> errr... within the "open capture devices" screen.
<mrand> on vlc
<mrand> guys, I gotta run for now... Christmas presents need to get finished before the wife gets back.  Keep hacking away at it.... search ubuntu forums, mythtv-users mailing list, and google in general.  If all fails, either post something to ubuntu forums, or here (but be prepared for a possibly long wait... no telling when I or someone else may be around)
<Daremonai> alright.. tahnks for your help mrand
<Daremonai> mrand, and gl with the christmas shopping :)
<tritium> rhpot1991: making good progress on packaging hdhomerun_config_gui?
<zombu3> how do i force video for linux 2 in mythbuntu
<zombu3> ok i can now see analog tv on vlc but mythtv still gives me crap
<zombu3> here s the log avattr
<rhpot1991> tritium: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/10
<rhpot1991> :)
<zombu3> http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1721533
<rhpot1991> tritium: I have a few things to look at still, but they are fully functional
<zombu3> so yo know what you are doing huh
<markl_> ok i have a subtitle question.  i have a movie here that shows subtitles in vlc but mythtv says no subtitles available
<markl_> i am not too familiar with subtitles though, is there a good way to troubleshoot them?
<markl_> i understand that there are way too many different ways to do them
<Daremonai> how can i use vlc on my laptop (windows) to play the videos (stream) from my ubuntu server that is running mythtv?
<zombu3> how can i fix this error Channel(/dev/video1) Error: InitPictureAttribute(    colour): failed to query controls.
<rhpot1991> Daremonai: mythweb can do that for you, there is a windows mythtv player as well but its out dated (not sure it will work in .22)
<rhpot1991> http://sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/
<Daremonai> rhpot1991: why can't vlc stream from mythtv?
<rhpot1991> Daremonai: I'm not certain if it can't, I'm just telling you things I know that can do what you want
<Daremonai> rhpot1991: ah.. alright... doesn't mythtv work with upnp?
<rhpot1991> yes it does, so that is another option
<Daremonai> hmm.. how do i enable that then?
<Daremonai> also, through upnp, i'm guessing I could pick the movie/show i want right?
<rhpot1991> you lose some features with that, like commercial skipping
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/UPnP
<Daremonai> ah.. i don't care about that.. i already have my shows.. i just wanna play the shows i have on my disk
<rhpot1991> you could dual boot the laptop too
<Daremonai> hehe yeah.. but that's kinda not what i have in mind :)
<tritium> rhpot1991: awesome.
<tritium> rhpot1991: Was it tricky working out the soname issues, etc.?
<rhpot1991> tritium: their build system is a pain, I had to break it out
<rhpot1991> made a library package and then the gui build-depends it
<rhpot1991> I had to patch the gui's make files for that as well
<tritium> rhpot1991: yep, as I expected you'd have to.
<tritium> Thanks for finishing what I couldn't.  :)
<rhpot1991> tritium: no problem, thanks for taking a try with it
<rhpot1991> still need to clean up some things and get it approved for lucid
<tritium> rhpot1991: that rocks!
<MythbuntuGuest49> how can i force mythbuntu to use v4l2 instear of v4l
<iamlindoro> myth uses v4l2 by default
<iamlindoro> you don't have a choice in the matter
<MythbuntuGuest49> well my capture card only works in v4l2 and for some reason mythbuntu chooses v4l
<iamlindoro> Waht give you that ideA?
<iamlindoro> myth doesn't have any pure v4l1 code left at all
<MythbuntuGuest49> i start vlc and try to open the card with v4l and i get a can t open error i do it again with v4l2 and i see analog pic
<iamlindoro> so what's that got to do with myth?
<MythbuntuGuest49> well i m guessing that could be the prob
<iamlindoro> again, no pure original v4l code left in Myth
<iamlindoro> it's a deprecated api which is no longer used
<MythbuntuGuest49> so what can i do to fix it
<iamlindoro> dunno, but you are after the wrong cause
<MythbuntuGuest49> hmm ok what would you suggest
<iamlindoro> it's almost assuredly a setup issue, or a driver issue, more likely the former
<MythbuntuGuest49> ok i can believe the setup issue
<MythbuntuGuest49> if you would be so kind and help me out a lil i would apreciate that
<iamlindoro> Sorry, my focus is on other things this weekend, no time to get into deep dark troubleshooting
<MythbuntuGuest49> maybe it s just something stupid if i paste you a backend log would you have a quick look only
<MythbuntuGuest49> anyways if someone would be so kind looking at my log http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1721661
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-20
<Shadow__X> are any people on here having issues with mythbuntu 10.10 i built a box yesterday and when i went to install it the system felt like it was crawling. I have never seen ubuntu run this slow on modern hardware
<chiluk> 10.10 is doing wonders on my machine...
<chiluk> nfs transfers went from 40 mb/s to 70-90 mb/s
<chiluk> what in particular is slow?
<chiluk> If it's video.. maybe you forgot some drivers?
<Shadow__X> chiluk: well i put together a server for someone and i botted up 10.10 live and it was slow but i thought maybe it was due to the sd card so even when i installed it. It was laggy,slow and tended to freeze
<chiluk> did you check /var/log/messages?
<chiluk> was there anything incriminating in there?
<Shadow__X> no i did not think to check there but, i did check dmesg
<Shadow__X> i want contemplating trying again when i go back but i was leaning towards just installing 10.04
<Shadow__X> i looked and it seems as if the freezing is a somewhat common problem according to the ubuntu forums
<chiluk> how new of a machine is it?
<Shadow__X> core i7 950 12gb ddr3 1066 ram
<Shadow__X> nvidia 8400gs
<Shadow__X> i think thats new enough to not be slow
<chiluk> did you install the nvidia binary driver?
<Shadow__X> well mythbuntu started with them and at the end of the install i chose them so yes
<Shadow__X> i was on something like 260 of the drivers
<chiluk> anything in top using a ton of CPU?... it's pretty hard to use all of a 950.
<Shadow__X> chiluk: nope. There wasnt anything on the top of the list but, system load was a bit high around 1.5 to 2.7 at some points but there wasnt an offending processing coming to the top of the list
<chiluk> very odd.. did you try running a hard drive benchmark?
<chiluk> system->administration->disk utility
<Shadow__X> yes the drive was doing around 89MB/sec on hdparm -tT
<Shadow__X> yes very odd in deed especially since this was a side project for my boss's home and i was using mythbuntu as it would be easier for him to use
<Shadow__X> actually now that i am thinking about it i dont recall having disk utility there
<Shadow__X> it could of been for the most part a bad iso
<Shadow__X> i did not check the hash
<chiluk> oh it might not be in mythbuntu...
<chiluk> sorry man that's really perplexing.  I wish I knew what to tell you.
<chiluk> good luck.. let us know if you figure it out.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-21
<baggar11> When playing audio cd's through mythfrontend, the audio is jerky. It seems like it's buffer realted. When the audio is stuttering, the cdrom will spin up to read the contents. Anyone have this problem?
<baggar11> *realted=related
<stuartm> superm1: are you packaging any trunk builds? If so how frequently are they built and where can I find them?
<superm1> stuartm, they're built daily
<superm1> look at the 0.25 ppa or in the autobuilds deb it will offer them
<superm1> they only build for lucid and natty though
<superm1> launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25 is the 0.25 PPA if you're not using the deb
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<stuartm> superm1: thanks, guess I'll have to stick to building my own for now, I just graded the netbook to maverick
<superm1> stuartm, you can use the build-dsc.sh or build-debs.sh to help at least
<superm1> it's in the packaging branch on github
<superm1> we decided not to do maverick because we're only going to do 2 mythtv versions per ubuntu release between LTS's
<superm1> so people could stick with LTS's then if they wanted to
<superm1> but there is no reason the script won't work on maverick
<stuartm> superm1: ok thanks
<stuartm> where are the perl modules hidden on Maverick? I can't seem to find packages for some perl dependencies in the repos
<stuartm> only packages even mentioning perl are the base stuff, no optional modules at all
<stuartm> nevermind, the word order has been revered, perl-dbi is now libdbi-perl etc
<globus> i wants to use tsocks to run wine Poker in ubuntu
<globus> i think is a problem on the wine when i run
<globus> tsocks wine PokerStars.exe
<globus> console says
<globus> fixme:winsock:NtStatusToWSAError Status code 7bc473ae converted to DOS error code 7bc473ae
<globus> someone can help me?
<rhpot1991> globus: this isn't really the right place to be asking about that
<rhpot1991> try #ubuntu
<globus> ok
<globus> connect  /#ubuntu
<globus> how i can coonect?
<globus> im beginers noob;d
<rhpot1991>  /j #ubuntu
<globus> ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-22
<Guest15047> what is the best way to configure a master backend with a remote front end on a gateway
<rhpot1991> Guest15047: what do you mean by gateway?
<Guest15047> i wanted to set it up over my cablemodem/gateway/router
<rhpot1991> Guest15047: still confused as to what you are asking
<Shadow__X> are you saying you want to setup a master backend at your house and then be able to access it in your aunts house 2 towns over?
<Guest15047> that sounds great! could that be done with a vpn?  but no, im talking about the cable companys device its a 4 port ethernet/ wireless that claims to have network access. btw im a bit of a newbie to network configuration and have never set one up on linux
<rhpot1991> Guest15047: so the device is just a router then?
<rhpot1991> if so then yes you can easily have a frontend and separate backend on it
<rhpot1991> if you are planning on going over the internet then its a different story and lots of things factor in
<Shadow__X> such as bandwidth and latency
<Guest15047> where do i find the correct ip address to enable networking or can you suggest a network server to use
<Shadow__X> Guest15047: what do you mean
<Shadow__X> where do you find the ip of the backend?
<Guest15047> like samba nfs... can you use mythtv with those
<Guest15047> yes
<Guest15047> it is a router, but i dont what ip address to use
<Shadow__X> you want to set a static ip for the backend
<Shadow__X> and you can chose that
<Guest15047> i looked on the myth web site and it said to use 192.168.1 for the master and to add that to the mysql file but when i tried to access the file i was unable, because i did not have root access even though im the only one using the computer
<Guest15047> sudo didnt work either
<rhpot1991> Guest15047: you can use whatever IP you want
<rhpot1991> if you are doing a separate frontend just make sure you do a few things:
<rhpot1991> 1. in mythtv-setup make sure you use the outwards facing ip (not 127.0.0.1 or localhost)
<rhpot1991> 2. enable the mysql service in mythbuntu-control-centre
<Shadow__X> Guest15047: i would recommend reading the manual thoroughly and then use mythbuntu for your backend
<Guest15047> my router has a ping tester i put in 6543 and it claimed to have recieved a response and it reported an ip address should i use that?
<Guest15047> address
<baggar11> why does mythmusic have to have "write" access to mp3 files on the network?
<baggar11> I don't remember that being the case when I wsa running 9.10 and myth 0.22
<rhpot1991> baggar11: tagging maybe?
<baggar11> does it write tagging info now?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-23
<Apsel> Hello to all. Please, can someone help me to configure my TV card Phillips SAA7130 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Apsel> i installed MythTv, i cannot have pictures, nor sound. How can i install the PCI TV card driver Phillips SAA7130 on Ubuntu 10.04 or configure it?
<Apsel> Hello!!! can someone help me??
 * rhpot1991 grumbles
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-24
<keith__> What resources can I use for mythbuntu
<Jester05> hello
<Jester05> i need some raid advise if possible
<Jester05> i have a gigabyte 880 .. trying to determine if i want to do a software or hardware raid configuration.. looking at raid 5
<mrand> Jester05: just passing by the computer here, but wanted to comment.  Hardware raid is only worth it if you are using a true hardware raid card... i.e. one you buy - not one built into the motherboard
<Jester05> alright thanks
<Jester05> thats what i'm getting from #mythtv-users also
<patdk-lap> and then, hardware raid generally only benifits if it has a nice amount of battery backed cache ram
<patdk-lap> for mythtv usage, it doesn't really matter
<dewman> grr..Somehow, i broke the login process...It used to login byitself, now I have to select my username,enter a password, it appears that it will  take, but no...It goes right back to the login window....
<dewman> now I have no idea what the heck to check...
<Shadow__X> hey guys i just setup the auto builds on ubuntu but my frontend wil not go full screen
<Shadow__X> the two bars on gnome stay on top
<Shadow__X> nvm i got it. The issue was with compiz. Damn you compiz
<Zinn> Shadow__X: Please watch your language.
<tuxlog> hi all, I have some hdtv recordings which I want to burn to dvd. I managed to transcode them to nuv containing mpeg4 and mp3. but how can I burn the nuv recordings to dvd? mytharchive seems not to work in this case. any help is appreciated.
<tuxlog> hi all, I have some hdtv recordings which I want to burn to dvd. I managed to transcode them to nuv containing mpeg4 and mp3. but how can I burn the nuv recordings to dvd? mytharchive seems not to work in this case. any help is appreciated.
<qwebirc73305> hi, anyone here? I can get audio out through my Hdmi on mythbuntu in VLC but not in myth
<qwebirc73305> i'v egot my audio out on myth set to ALSA:default (which is what's set in my conf file)
<qwebirc73305> this is like so crazy.. why the heck don't it work?
<qwebirc73305> NM.. closed & reopened mythtv front end & now it is golden (I assume after correcting settings)
<qwebirc73305> by all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-25
<dewman> or some reason xfce doesn't log in automatically anymore. but....when i enter my password it goes back to the login screen....
<dewman> I see the following in .xsession-errors. ERROR: Cannot open display 'dell:0.0'.
<Hdale85> Hey guys, someone told me to try asking this question here, but basically I have an HTPC setup running Ubuntu and I'm trying to setup a custom 1080i resolution for component output from an Nvidia card to my 1080i RPTV. Do you guys know of a guide or any help setting up such a thing? Right now it defaults to 1024x768 because it can't probe EDID info over component
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-26
<kristian-aalborg> hello
<baggar11> Hdale85: google for "modeline generator"
<philobyte> have ubuntu 10.10, tuners work, (watching with mplayer), but mythtv always says ''tuner unavailable''  ... ideas?
<gregL> philobyte, Did you do all 4 steps of the set up???
<philobyte> which four steps?
<philobyte> fwiw, I had a working config for years, but then did changed h/w (32->64bit), hasn't worked since...
<gregL> philobyte, When you run Mythtv-setup..You define your cards,input connections,sources,etc.. You did that right?
<philobyte> GregL: yes that is all done, settings were working with old mb/processor.
<gregL> philobyte, Do you have a database from your old set up?
<gregL> back-up that is..
<philobyte> GregL:  I did a drop database, to restart fresh (after futzing around a lot) so everything is fresh now
<gregL> If you had a back up,you could have just installed a back up and it would have been fine...I have migrated from 32 to 64 and it really made no difference here...I would look at permissions on the cards and post your Dmesg and back end logs here it may be someone can see the problem...
<gregL> Use pastebin of course..
<gregL> You might even even try posting to #mythtv-users also...There are more people in and out there that maybe able to help you..
<philobyte> I had done that, and all the old stuff was there, fe spoke to be (on same machine) just fine, but the tuners were un-available.  my dmesg is pretty big, what part of it are you interested in?
<philobyte> GregL:  posted the whole thing:   http://pastebin.com/MMPhnnCa
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] root@alu:~# ls -al /dev/video* crw-rw----+ 1 root - Mythtv_dmesg+permissions
<philobyte> oh no... did the mess get posted?  sorry about that...
<gregL> philobyte, I don't see anything wrong in that file... Perhaps someone with more experience than I will show up and lend you a hand...
<philobyte> GregL: thanks for having a look.
<gregL> Does your backend log show any problem?
<philobyte> GregL: nothing I can see, I restarted the backend and appended the log to the pastebin...
<gregL> Do you have the capture cards set right vl4 or ivtv?  Sometimes people set the wrong card type..They choose vl4 when it should be IVTV,or vice versa..
<philobyte> hw is hauppauge 500 ( 2x 150 on a card.) I picked... ivtv, and it shows up as MPEG... I don't get how the db works, I set stuff up under ...  It worked now... I used my own personal account to set it up... but then logged in as mythtv user, and the tuners were not there, so I added them, and they show up as tuner3 and 4 and available, while 1 and two are not.
<gregL> yeah,thats the way it works..You would need to remove all cards and readd them and it usually will put them back to one and two... So it's working now?
<philobyte> yeah, I get it now... I have to make sure I use only mythtv user when doing mythtv-setup, otherwise it goes wonky with no error messages...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-19
<dkeith> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2011/12/texas-macys-employee-fired-for-allegedly-violating-stores-lgbt-policy/
<Zinn> [abcnews.go.com] N/A
<dekarl> I don't think it fits the topic
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, http://www.mythbuntu.org/devupdate
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Development Update | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> We'll try to update that page
<MrChrisDruif> That's the link to your Dev Update it seems?
<MrChrisDruif> It just needs to be updated?
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, thats the page you can link to
<tgm4883> We'll try to keep it updated
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, we'll include it this week at least
<tgm4883> Being an appliance piece of software, there isn't much to include
<MrChrisDruif> We'll have to see what we do for coming weeks
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; Thanks for the link, but I've discussed it with the team and I'm afraid I can only link to actually meeting minutes/logs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-20
<lunaphyte> hi.  i've installed mythbuntu 11.10 on an intel mac mini, and am using the dvi -> svideo adapter.  connecting with vnc, i can see the the screen resolution has defaulted to 848x480 : http://oi40.tinypic.com/1zlrv50.jpg - how can i change this to 640x480?  i've tried just selecting it from the list box, but vnc dies when i do that, and when i reboot, it's not kept the setting.
<Zinn> [oi40.tinypic.com] N/A
<XDS2010> How do i mount the windows environment writable ?
<XDS2010> Im using wubi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-21
<Unguided> Hello All. Newb question: Mythbuntu is the ever attempt at installing linux of any sort. I bought a newbie book but all the screens are different. I think it has to do with xfce desktop. If I install ubuntu then add myth to it will that give me the "regular" screens and will it make it easier for me to manage and learn?
<Aliv3> Hello! I'll need your help in a tad
<mrand> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<mrand> wow.
<Aliv3> hey everyone which capture card to use?? cant find one that looks like its right
<dekarl> Aliv3: more general questions like this is better put to #mythtv-users (sorry for pointing back and forth)
<dekarl> !tuners
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about tuners
<dekarl> hmm, try !tuners over there ;)
<Aliv3> Analog, MJpeg ( refers to my webcam ) , H264 Encoder Card (HD-PVR) (looks sorta right but says failed to open), DVB DTV tuners (no DVB device numbers) thats all
<Aliv3> I have ati
<dekarl> so you already have mythtv installed on a box with all of these devices?
<Aliv3> yes
<dekarl> (20:30:21) MythLogBot: tuners: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Device_Information
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hardware Device Information - LinuxTVWiki
<dekarl> lets see, DVB but no device nodes in /dev/dvb/* ?
<Aliv3> Yeah I think mine would be something analog because its a ati tuner card desktop 4xxx series
<dekarl> hdpvr, does the user account have access to the /dev/video* node?
<dekarl> what is an ATI tuner card? Do you mean old skool video capture stuff on a graphics card?
<Aliv3> yea the Analog (Analog 4VL Capture Card (I ment)) is seeing /dev/video0
<dekarl> hdpvr goes to /dev/videoX, too (at least the wiki says so)
<Aliv3> Ok I think I found the card I needed it is /dev/ati/card0 but the probbed info and other details are messed up, how do I found out what I need?
<dekarl> hmm, sounds like a good question for #linuxtv, your best bet is likely #mythtv-users (with -users)
<Aliv3> Can I see an example of what something else would look like under analog or what?
<Aliv3> k thanks
<dekarl> it depends in the kind of analog device, see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Video_capture_card
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Video capture card - MythTV Official Wiki
<dekarl> but analog tv is outside of my area of knowledge.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-22
<Unguided> Hello All. The mythtv manual for .22 states that you should use a drive formatted in jfs or xfs for your recordings drive because of its fast delete. Is this still the case or has it changed with .24 and/or mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-24
<mazda01> morning. Merry Xmas Eve to all who celebrate
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-17
 * wangel cries .... Wish there was a GOOD way to get Netflix on Linux =(
<tgm4883> wangel, Netflix customer service 1-866-579-7172
<wangel> tgm4883; i know :(  but still!
<Seeker`> tgm4883: every 20 minutes?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, yea, thats a good start :)
<tgm4883> wangel, well that is the only people that can do anything about it
<wangel> tgm4883, where do I  go to set a live tv timeout?  My wife leaves the damn tv on in the mornings and I have like 20gigs of livetv recorded.  I know it autoexpires but it's annoying.
<Zinn> wangel: Please watch your language.
<wangel> err, what did I say?
<tgm4883> wangel, dam*n
<wangel> oh, hah.  sorry
<tgm4883> wangel, I believe that is in one of the frontend menus
<tgm4883> possibly under playback
<tgm4883> I don't have a frontend to look, and the setting is frontend specific so you'll need to make it on every frontend
<wangel> cool deal
<tgm4883> *or you could manually change it in the DB to all databases
<wangel> I'll look. Aye, I only have 1 frontend right now
<gregL> wangel,  I have been using this...http://lifehacker.com/5963726/netflix-finally-comes-to-ubuntu-in-the-form-of-an-unofficial-desktop-app    It works quite well.. The only problem is I have to use a keyboard,instead of a remote.
<Zinn> [lifehacker.com] Netflix Finally Comes to Ubuntu in the Form of an Unofficial Desktop App
<tgm4883> gregL, you can use a keyboard w/o mouse to use that?
<wangel> gregL, that fact that I have to load WINE and stuff, is annoying =(
<gregL> tgm4883, Yes, It is the same as if you were on the Netflix site ...
<tgm4883> gregL, I've not used watch instantly from the netflix site
<tgm4883> you have to have windows to do that ;)
<gregL> wangel,  It's pretty seamless using this method... The way I have it setup, I chose my Netflix button from the Media library and it launches... Like I said it works pretty good.. I don't think you will ever see Netflix on Linux without these schemes..
<wangel> gregl; which sucks =(  I mean... why wouldn't they want to do it
<Seeker`> wangel: not worth the dev effort for the # of users that want it?
<tgm4883> gregL, is the keyboard just for navigation? eg. is it possible to use the new kernel remote functionality in place of a keyboard?
<gregL> wangel,  I think Netflix would want you to use their service,but the content suppliers see users of FOSS as mostly pirates..
<wangel> gregl; yah... because they don't have a clue
<gregL> tgm4883, Yes, I am sure there is a way to use a remote,but someone with more patience to get to work than me will have to figure it out... I always have a hard time getting a remote to work..
<bonelifer> mythconverg_backup.pl was working on the 10th and 11th, today it just creates an empty mythconverg-1264-20121217133557.sql file
<tgm4883> bonelifer, logs?
<bonelifer> not sure which logs.
<tgm4883> bonelifer, you can run it with --verbose
<tgm4883> that should help
<bonelifer> I get this:
<bonelifer> mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'192.168.1.137' (using password: YES) when trying to connect
<tgm4883> bonelifer, is it trying to use an incorrect password?
<bonelifer> shouldn't be the frontend connects so the password is correct.
<bonelifer> maybe I set it up in my.cnf or sometehing like that.
<bonelifer> need to dig some more i guess
<tgm4883> is your frontend on a different machine than your backend?
<bonelifer> combined FE/BE
<tgm4883> is your frontend trying to connect via 192.168.1.137 or localhost(127.0.0.1)
<bonelifer> I've changed the backend to be available on the IP for the mythbox plugin for XBMC, but that was before I last ran it manually so shouldn't cause any problems
<bonelifer> hte frontend connects to whatever the default was
<tgm4883> bonelifer, is this 0.25 or 0.26?
<bonelifer> actually 11.10, .24-fixes
<tgm4883> ah, well that makes things simpler
<tgm4883> what did you change since it last worked?
<bonelifer> nothing
<tgm4883> yes you did
<tgm4883> let me put it this way
<tgm4883> we haven't pushed any updates for 0.24 in a long time
<tgm4883> we don't even look for them anymore
<bonelifer> just updates for Ubuntu
<tgm4883> ok do this
<tgm4883> jot down your username/host/password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> then look and see if they are the same in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> just verified, we haven't built any changes for 0.24 for 36 weeks
<bonelifer> the same in both
<tgm4883> ok, then do this
<tgm4883> mythtv -u<user> -p mythconverg -h<host>
<tgm4883> and it will prompt for the password
<tgm4883> <user> and <host> are both from that file you just looked at
<bonelifer> I assume you meant mysql
<tgm4883> err, sorry yea
<bonelifer> connected
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<tgm4883> what is the <host>
<bonelifer> 192.168.1.137
<tgm4883> hmm, ok, so when you run it with --verbose, it should print what user/pass/host it's trying to use. Can you verify that those are the same as the ones you were just successful in loggin in?
<bonelifer> it's using the right users, the output has this for password:
<bonelifer> DBPassword: XXX
<tgm4883> bonelifer, can you look at the --help for that? IIRC, there is an extra verbose option that prints the password it's trying to use too
<bonelifer> are we talking about the backup file, mysql or mysqldump?
<tgm4883> the mythbackup.pl
<tgm4883> err mythconverg_backup.pl
<bonelifer> here's the output from --verbose  http://pastebin.com/8wRP01JY
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Configuring environment: - username: william - HOME: /home/willi - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> bonelifer, I'm going to have you check the password in ~/.mythtv/config.xml and also ~/.mythtv/backuprc  if both of those show the right password, then I'm stumped and you should head over to #mythtv-users
<bonelifer> only thing in backuprc is the backup path
<qwebirc53901> hi all, need help: Fresh 12.04 mythbuntu install. The MCC only show two "tabs", log-grabber and backup
<qwebirc53901> no repo tab
<tgm4883> qwebirc53901, how did you install?
<bonelifer> config.xml is the right password.
<qwebirc53901> from usb-stick
<tgm4883> qwebirc53901, with the Mythbuntu though, not Ubuntu+mythtv?
<bonelifer> I'll check in there a little later, this whole thing has cause me to have a migraine thanks for the help
<qwebirc53901> yes, mythbuntu
<tgm4883> qwebirc53901, if you start mythbuntu-control-centre from the command line, does it print any errors?
<qwebirc53901> yes, alot of pango-warnings, works fine if I do gksudo before it
<qwebirc53901> but still only the two tabs
<tgm4883> qwebirc53901, do you have mythbuntu-common installed?
<qwebirc53901> no.. installing
<tgm4883> weird
<tgm4883> you should have had that installed by default
<qwebirc53901> weird, but now it's working. I've had some powerfailures the last few days, maybe something got screwwed up
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> IDK, but you need that package for those extra tabs to show up
<tgm4883> glad it's working now
<qwebirc53901> yep, thanks a million!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-18
<wangel> where do I get the username and password to connect another frontend to my backend?  I'm messing around w/ a raspberry pi
<qwebirc27627> i have a master be/fe and a secondary be/fe. my secondary be/fe can watch recordings but it cannon open live tv or an active recording. it errors saying it cannon connect to the master backend
<wangel> oh wait ... it's on port 6543 but I can't telnet to that port from another box.  Interesting!
<wangel> nm, I fixed it :)
<wangel> i'm dumb
<bonelifer> tgm4883, thanks for the help earlier, got to thinking and added DBHostName=localhost to the backuprc file and it works again.
<qwebirc27627> i also get spuratic errors for commflag it says "failed with exit status 140" any ideas meta data lookup doesnt the same thing on occasion
<dekarl> Ohh can http://mythbuntu.org/ show http://www.mythbuntu.org/ too?
<superm1> dekarl: well there was a redirect on mythbuntu.org to www.mythbuntu.org but it broke downloads.mythbuntu.org i think
<tgm4883> Daviey was supposed to fix all that
<dekarl> no worries. I just noticed it earlier and wondered if its known / on purpose
<superm1> i don't understand why smithers can't just redirect to www.mythbuntu.org without breaking other sub domains
<qwebirc94419> please help. what is the easiest backend pvr software to set up for xbmc on osx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-19
<tonsofpcs> ubuntu-mythtv
<robert5> having lirc problems with 12.04.1, using mce usb receiver, irsend command will now work
<robert5> *will not work, I am getting a timeout error
<sphery> I don't know if this is by design or a mistake, but I just noticed that http://www.mythbuntu.org/ works fine, but http://mythbuntu.org/ just gives a picture of an upset Mr Smithers.
<sphery> I had some lazy URIs in my bookmarks/history, so I got a bit confused for a moment.
<superm1> sphery: we did switch servers and had a workaround for that but it broke downloads
<superm1> so for now it's by design until we have a fix that doesn't break downloads
<sphery> ah, ok...  thanks for the reply.  I just didn't want it to go overlooked if it wasn't intentional.  I'll just use proper links, now :)
<superm1> sure, thanks for pointing it out.  speaking of proper links, looks like /t is a broken link
<superm1> should be http://www.mythbuntu.org/home/news/12041released i think
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] N/A
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-20
<Happyworker> trying to set up my hauppauge hd pvr.  read the article to compile, testing works fine, but when I go to add device in mythtv it's not accepting /dev/video0
<Happyworker> failed to open input
<qwebirc80996> Hi, would anyone be able to help me with a quick installation question please?
<qwebirc80996> I am at the Installation Type section of the installer and I have the option to erase and entire disk. I have multiple disks in the system and I just want to be sure its going to let me pick which disk Mythbuntu will be installed to before it makes any partition changes or formats any disks
<qwebirc80996> Just being cautious, as i don't want to lose any data on the other disks :)
<tgm4883> qwebirc80996, you need to do a custom partitioning
<tgm4883> don't let it do it for you, or it will pick the first disk it sees
<qwebirc80996> ok, that was what I was worried about!
<qwebirc80996> Thanks for the confirmation
<qwebirc80996> I will go through the customer portion.
<qwebirc80996> Cheers for that, much appreciated.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-22
<AnthonyUK> I am installing mythbuntu backend and I'm wondering do I check the box to install mythtv service? is this service needed if you plan on having a backend + frontend configuration or is the mythtv service for something else alltogether
<AnthonyUK> I have selected mythtv service
<qwebirc17683> hi how can i install extra monitor in mythbuntu? i want 2 use 2 displays but i cant find where the settings are
<qwebirc17683> i already plugged the monitor to my laptop
<luckyphuq> !help transcode
<luckyphuq> can anyone tell me what transcode error 150 is?
<marsilainen_> hi all
<marsilainen_> I'm trying to connect to my mythtv backiend/frontend from a remote frontend
<marsilainen_> I should point out that this is the first time that I've done this and also it's on a machine which has been newly installed with 12.04 and then imported DB/files from an older install
<marsilainen_> AIUI the remote frontend should connect on port 6543 - but it looks to me as though that port is not open
<marsilainen_> I'm not sure of much else yet
<marsilainen_> hmm, actually 6543 does appear to be open
<marsilainen_> but if I telnet to it on that port I just get connection refused
<marsilainen> sorry, got cut off...
<marsilainen> is the only setting where I tell the frontend the hostname of the backend
<marsilainen> in the database settings?
<marsilainen> I can't see anywhere else where I tell it the backend hostname
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-23
<AnthonyUK> Hi ppl, I have just done a fresh install of mythbuntu and i cant connect to vnc vire my comp, I am using vnc viewer, i have disabled my windows firewall, I have typed "vncserver start" into putty
<AnthonyUK> vire = via*
<AnthonyUK> non of which has worked
<AnthonyUK> the error i get is 10061
<AnthonyUK> im a linux noob, any help appreciated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-18
<Lockzi> Hello, I am getting the following in my dmesg TCP: TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 9981. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<Lockzi> How can I solve that as the web user interface for TVHeadend is very affected?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-20
<fluvvell> having a bit of trouble with a hauppauge 4400, not tuning the the LNB.  Tested our cables on skybox, these are fine. are currently trying a manual tune with w_scan, and reading the logs wondering why the firmware we have loaded into /lib/firmware is "not run"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-21
<qwebirc91890> just created a new frontend (linux intel)  mythfrontend says can't create audio device?
<qwebirc91890> logs say something about Directx!
<qwebirc91890> I tried running with aoss
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-15
<qball1> I need some help with my ceton infinitv and mythbuntu
<qball1> somehow after adding the ip for the ceton tuner, the frontend loses connection to the master backend
<qball1> I'm stumped and not sure how to fix it
<qwebirc27897> Hello, is there a specific forum for Mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> qwebirc27897: it's on the Ubuntu forums
<tgm4883> In on my phone, but it's linked there from the mythbuntu website
<cnjj> Interesting.  I reinstalled 12.04, the latest 0.25 version in the repos both works with SchedulesDirect and records from the ceton tuner.
<cnjj> Upgraded 12.04 to 0.27, causes the lockups I was seeing with 14.04 (of course, to use 0.27 I had to upgrade other things, like mysql, so maybe that did pull in something else that caused the problems).  At this point, I'm just going back to a fresh install and updating 0.25 branch.
<Kwisher> can anyone help with my playback settings?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-17
<qwebirc62978> i was wondering idmythbuntu is compatable with my tv tuner card? the card is hauppauge wintv-hvr-2250
<qwebirc62978> * if mythbuntu
<Kwisher> look on the myth wiki
<qwebirc62978> i was wondering if you can give me the web address
<qwebirc62978> nevermind just found it . thank you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-19
<EuaD> i am getting an error when i try to use MCC to set mythweb password. it appears like a python bug. i've mentioned it on the mythbuntu forums. how do i set the mythweb password if i can't use MCC? I'm sure there's some other way but i can't find the solution quickly enough so I had to remove apache2 from being forwarded to WAN
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-20
<jarnos> How do you make wireless network work in live USB session, if there is no wired connection available?
<jarnos> Network manager applet is not shown in the notification area in panel, even if nm-applet is running.
<jarnos> When I managed to install xfce4-indicator-plugin, and added it to panel, network manager shows up.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-21
<solars> can anyone tell me how to get the nm-applet indicator in mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> solars: have you tried starting nm-applet
<solars> yeah, apparently something is missing with mythbuntu, but I don't know what
<solars> it's the default in the distribution
<tgm4883> solars: have you done updates?
<solars> yes
<tgm4883> OK, just a sec
<tgm4883> solars: there was a bug in the 14.04 release of xubuntu where nm-applet wasn't starting at boot. It was fixed in 14.04.1, is this a mythbuntu 14.04 or 14.04.1 install (eg. which media did you use to install? Regular updates would get you to 14.04.1 but I'm not sure if that would resolve the issue)
<solars> hmm, lsb_release says: Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:        14.04
<solars> but I tried starting it, etc
<solars> the indicator just doesn't show up
<tgm4883> solars: let me check my frontend, I might still be starting it manually
<tgm4883> solars: try this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/449658/networkmanager-tray-nm-applet-is-gone-after-upgrade-to-14-04-trusty
<solars> tgm4883: still not working :/
<tgm4883> Hmm
<solars> ah now I got it
<solars> dbus-launch nm-applet
<solars> works
<tgm4883> solars: cool
<solars> thanks for the hints!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-14
<qwebirc88188> Hey, I'm trying to install Mythbuntu in ESXi v6.0. It boots almost instantly to the desktop with no option to choose install
<qwebirc88188> Is there a command that I can run to initiate the installer after the livecd has booted?
<tgm4883> qwebirc88188: there should be an icon to install on the desktop
<qwebirc88188> Never mind, I am an idiot. I already installed it super late last night and forgot about it
<tgm4883> qwebirc88188: lol :)
<qwebirc88188> So the livecd was detecting the install, and booting normally....I'll see myself out ;-)
<qwebirc35982> Forgot to say, thanks for responding!
